# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Pääkaupunkiseudun uudet lähijunat

## vristo

> Minkälaisilla junilla Pisarassa liikennöitäisiin? SM kakkosilla


Junakalusto Oy on hankkimassa aivan uutta kalustoa YTV-alueen liikenteeseen. Jos/kun Pisara aikanaan on liikennöitävässä kunnossa aikanaan on tietysti mahdollisuus, että jokunen Sm2:nen on vielä elossa. Nähtäväksi jää...

Itse toivoisin jotain seuraavista vaihtoehdoista YTV-liikenteen peruskalustoksi:

Stadler FLIRT
Bombardier Transportation and ALSTOM LHB (DB AG BR 423)
Siemens Desiro

Tai jokin vastaava. Esim. Tukholman läänin uudet X60-junat näyttävät hyvin tyylikkäiltä.

----------


## ultrix

Mitä luultavimmin tulevalla Sm5-kalustolla, ja jos se ei ole kaksikerroksista niin sitten myös kaksikerroksisella Sm6-kalustolla. Toki tämä on vain spekulointia, virallisesti Sm1- ja Sm2-junat korvataan ilmeisesti 2008 alkaen SmX-junilla, toivottavasti X merkkaa kuitenkin tuntematonta tyypin numeroa eikä mitään IC-paikkua. :P




> Junakalustoyhtiö päättää valittavasta kapasiteettivaihtoehdosta talven kuluessa ja päätökset junakaluston hankinnasta ja rahoituksesta on tarkoitus tehdä kesäkuun 2006 loppuun mennessä.


edit: hops, en huomannutkaan neljättä sivua säikeessä  :Embarassed:

----------


## ultrix

> Itse toivoisin jotain seuraavista vaihtoehdoista YTV-liikenteen peruskalustoksi:
> 
> Stadler FLIRT
> Bombardier Transportation and ALSTOM LHB (DB AG BR 423)
> Siemens Desiro
> 
> Tai jokin vastaava. Esim. Tukholman läänin uudet X60-junat näyttävät hyvin tyylikkäiltä.


Mulla on pieni epäilys siitä, että Talgo 22 junaillaan kilpailun voittajaksi :P

----------


## Compact

> Mulla on pieni epäilys siitä, että Talgo 22 junaillaan kilpailun voittajaksi :P


Mulla on pieni epäilys siitä, että sitä ei todellakaan junailla kilpailun voittajaksi, vaan että Talgo22-malli siirtyy lähiaikoina Kansallismuseon kuvitteellisen rautatieteellisen osaston vitriiniin osoituksena siitä, että olisi sitä Suomessakin osattu, mutkuei, vaiko mutkuEU   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Kertokaapa tyhmälle mitä suomalaista sähkö/diesel -moottorivaunukalustoa tahi sähkö/diesel -veturikalustoa on tehty EU:n jäsenyyden aikana? Entäs sitä ennen? Taitaa olla Sm2, NrII, M100 ja Dr16 eli ajankohta on silloin 1980-luvulla. Isoa-Vaikeaa toki valmistui vanhan tilauksen johdosta vielä vuoteen 1992 saakka.

Se oli siinä! Kiskoliikenneharrastajan kannattaa välittömästi, jos ei jo ole surutyö alkanut, ryhtyä rauhoittelemaan sieluaan, ettei se lopullinen niitti tule sitten "yllättäen".  

Valmet sen jo hoksasi 15 vuotta sitten kun lopetti rautapyörillä kulkevan kaluston teon.

----------


## JE

EU-jäsenyys ei ratkaise tässä mitään. Olennaiset ovat Euroopan Talousalueen (ETA tai englanniksi EEA) säädökset yhteismarkkinoista, jotka tulivat voimaan vuoden 1994 alusta. Nämä olisivat koskeneet meitä ilman EU-jäsenyyttäkin, ja koskevat EU-jäsenyydestä kieltäytynyttä Norjaa, jonne varsinkin italialaiset ovat toimittaneet oman kiskokalustoteollisuutensa epätoivoisimmat tuotteet.

Tietysti voi kysyä, hoituisivatko asiat paremmin, jos tarjouskilpailuissa määritettäisiin kaikki talviominaisuudet ym. suomalaiset erityisvaatimukset erityisen tiukasti.

No, se on sitten tervetuloa uusliberalismiin. Se tarkoittaa vapaata ja ennen kaikkea tasapuolista ja oikeudenmukaista kilpailua, joten eiköhän Kanadan valtion tuilla piloille hemmoteltu Bombardier nämäkin kaupat kotiin hoitele. :Rolling Eyes:  Miten ikinä käykään, tärkeintä on että muistetaan vanhat viisaudet suoraan Hölmölästä: Halvin on nimittäin aina paras.   :Twisted Evil:  Ja vaikka ei olisikaan, Talgo taitaa olla pelistä ulkona joka tapauksessa. Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy kun on pitkälti kuntien, eikä työllisyyspolitiikkaa pohtivan valtiovallan ohjauksessa.

----------


## late-

> Junakalustoyhtiö päättää valittavasta kapasiteettivaihtoehdosta talven kuluessa ja päätökset junakaluston hankinnasta ja rahoituksesta on tarkoitus tehdä kesäkuun 2006 loppuun mennessä.


Kapasiteettivaihtoehdostahan jo uutisoitiin. Valittiin suurempikapasiteettinen vaihtoehto eli ymmärtääkseni noin puolitoista kertaa nykyiset yksiköt. Tarjouskilpailussa on ilmeisesti edelleen mukana sekä yksi- että kaksikerroksisia ratkaisuja. Erot ovat yksiköiden pituuksissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mulla on pieni epäilys siitä, että Talgo 22 junaillaan kilpailun voittajaksi


Itse toivoisin ettei Talgo22 mallia valittaisi, koska se ei sovellu lyhyiden matkojen tiheään pysähtyvään metromaiseen liikenteeseen. Yhdistelmä kaksi kerrosta ja yksi ovi per vaununsivu tekee pysäkkiajoista mahdottoman pitkiä. Ei hjuva. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Itse toivoisin ettei Talgo22 mallia valittaisi, koska se ei sovellu lyhyiden matkojen tiheään pysähtyvään metromaiseen liikenteeseen. Yhdistelmä kaksi kerrosta ja yksi ovi per vaununsivu tekee pysäkkiajoista mahdottoman pitkiä.


Minäkään en ole varaukseton Talgo 22:n kannattaja, mutta asiahan ei itse asiassa ole aivan noinkaan.

Talgo 22:n vaunuyksiköt ovat vain 7,5 - 9 metriä pitkiä. Jos kussakin on yksi ovi, ovia on tiheämmässä kuin 1 / 10 metriä. Nykyisten lähijunavaunuparien pituus on 50 metrin luokkaa ja niissä on 4 ovea eli vähemmän kuin 1 / 10 metriä. Toisin sanoen Talgo 22:ssa on itse asiassa enemmän ovia! Ovia voi myös lisätä koska telejä ei ole tiellä kuin aivan päissä, joissa ei ole matkustajiakaan.

Suurempi kysymys on siirtyisivätkö pidemmän matkan tekevät todella yläkertaan ruuhkauttamasta alakertoja. Periaatteessa näin saattaa käydäkin, koska ylhäällä on rauhallisempaa.

Ongelmaksi saattaa myös minusta muodostua kaluston hyötypituus meidän kapasiteettitarpeellamme. Jos nyt on hakusessa noin 75 metrin junayksikkö 1-kerroksisena, Talgona sen pitäisi olla suunnilleen 40 metriä hyötypituutta eli noin 10+40+10 (22:ssa on ainakin esitteessä pitkät ohjaamopäädyt teleineen) eli 60 metriä. Tilaa ei siis itse asiassa kamalasti säästyisi.

Käytännössä yksikkö olisi siis pääty-välivaunu-välivaunu-pääty. Veto-ominaisuudet lienevät näin vielä riittävät, kun yli puolet akseleista on vetäviä 22 ei ilmeisesti vedä kuin päistään.

Sanomisissani on nyt se virheen mahdollisuus, että testijunasta päätellen hukkatilaa saattaa olla päissä vähemmänkin kuin esitteessä. Siinä "ikkunoita" on maalattu pidemmälle. Testijunan kokoonpano on muuten sattuimoisin juuri mainitsemani.

----------


## Antero Alku

Ilmeisesti 2-kerroksisuus ei ole merkittävä haitta lähiliikenteessä. Eli saavutettu kapasiteetin lisäys on suurempi hyöty kuin 2-kerroksisuudesta aiheutuva junan sisäisen liikkumisen haitta. Muuten ei kai 2-kerrosratkaisu olisi niin suosittu maailman lähiliikennejunissa.

Omaa kokemusta 2-kerroksisista kaupunkijunista minulla on Pariisista. Siellä juna täyttyi ensin alakerrasta ja sitten yläkerrasta. Merkittävin hankaluus 2-kerroksisuudesta oli junasta poistumisessa. Eteisiin johtaviin portaisiin syntyi ruuhkaa (muutama porras oli myös eteisen ja alakerran välillä). Hankalinta oli, kun juna oli niin täynnä, että eteisessä ja portaissa oli matkaa jatkavia matkustajia myös.

Talgo 22:lla osa tästä ongelmasta on ratkaistu, koska lattiat ovat samalla tasolla läpi junan. Samasta syystä Talgo on voinut laskea, että junan kapasiteetti pituuden suhteen on suurempi kuin muilla, joilla osa junasta (eteiset) on yksikerroksista. Mutta arvaan, että yläkerran käyttö on vähäisempää kuin Pariisissa, koska yläkertaan on enemmän portaita.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Junakalustoyhtiö päättää valittavasta kapasiteettivaihtoehdosta talven kuluessa ja päätökset junakaluston hankinnasta ja rahoituksesta on tarkoitus tehdä kesäkuun 2006 loppuun mennessä.


Milloin tuollainen lehdistötiedoite on jukaistu ja onko se luettavissa netissä? Itse en tuollaista löytänyt.

----------


## viima

> Milloin tuollainen lehdistötiedoite on jukaistu ja onko se luettavissa netissä? Itse en tuollaista löytänyt.


Hesarissa on ollut juttu aiheesta ainakin. Helsingin seudulle tilataan nykyistä tilavampia lähijunia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Talgo 22:n vaunuyksiköt ovat vain 7,5 - 9 metriä pitkiä. Jos kussakin on yksi ovi, ovia on tiheämmässä kuin 1 / 10 metriä. Nykyisten lähijunavaunuparien pituus on 50 metrin luokkaa ja niissä on 4 ovea eli vähemmän kuin 1 / 10 metriä. Toisin sanoen Talgo 22:ssa on itse asiassa enemmän ovia!


Talgo 22:n päätyvaunu näyttää ainakin kuvissa paljon pidemmiltä kuin välivaunut, mutta silti on vain 1 ovi. Onko siinä moottori ohjaamon lisäksi vai mitä? Lisäksi vaunun matkustajamäärään suhteutettuna Talgossa on kolmanneksen verran vähemmän ovikapasiteettia kuin vanhoissa junissa, missä se ei ole myöskään optimaalista. 




> Jos nyt on hakusessa noin 75 metrin junayksikkö 1-kerroksisena, Talgona sen pitäisi olla suunnilleen 40 metriä hyötypituutta eli noin 10+40+10 (22:ssa on ainakin esitteessä pitkät ohjaamopäädyt teleineen) eli 60 metriä. Tilaa ei siis itse asiassa kamalasti säästyisi.


Miksi sitä tilaa tarvitsee säästää? Lyhyssä junissa on  se ärsyttävä piiirre että laitureilla joutuu kävelemään pidempiä matkoja koska useimpien asemien poistumistiet ovat laitureiden päissä, mutta juna pysähtyy aina mahdollisimman keskelle laituria. Ainakin pääradan kohdalla on näin. 




> Mutta arvaan, että yläkerran käyttö on vähäisempää kuin Pariisissa, koska yläkertaan on enemmän portaita


Pariisin vaunut ovat vanhanaikaisia, ja sellaisia ei onneksi tänne hankittaisi. Niissä kun joutuu kävelemään portaissa päästääkseen sekä ylä-että alakerroksiin. Talgossa taas on se vika että yläkertaan joutuu todellakin kiipeämään, ja jos on ostoskassit sun muut matkassa, kynnys kiipeämiselle senkun nousee. 

Tätä on tietenkin vaikeaa arvata koska missään päin maailmaa ei ole käytössä Talgo22:ia. Ehkä lähin vertailuesimerkki ovat 2-kerrosbussit. Niihin mennään usein ylös istumaan, jos halutaan ihailla näköaloja. Mutta ihaillaanko junamatkan aikana niitä niin paljon? IC2-junien 2. kerroksen käyttöasteen perusteella ei. 

t. Rainer

----------


## SD202

> Ehkä lähin vertailuesimerkki ovat 2-kerrosbussit. Niihin mennään usein ylös istumaan, jos halutaan ihailla näköaloja. Mutta ihaillaanko junamatkan aikana niitä niin paljon? IC2-junien 2. kerroksen käyttöasteen perusteella ei.


Kyllähän ainakin minä menen (katu)näkymien takia istumaan kaksikerrosbussin ensimmäiselle penkkiriville, mikäli vapaita paikkoja vain on. Toisaalta silloin jää kuulematta alakerrassa tarjottavaa moottorin äänimaailmaa...

Eikös VR:n kaksikerroksisten IC -vaunujen kuormitukseen vaikuta lähinnä lipunmyyntijärjestelmä, joka "määrää" kummassa kerroksessa matkustaja istuu? Totta kai lipunmyyntivaiheessa saanee esittää toiveita kummassa kerroksessa haluaa matkustaa - SA-INT -maailmasta poiketen toiveet voidaan jopa huomioidakin.  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Eikös VR:n kaksikerroksisten IC -vaunujen kuormitukseen vaikuta lähinnä lipunmyyntijärjestelmä, joka "määrää" kummassa kerroksessa matkustaja istuu? Totta kai lipunmyyntivaiheessa saanee esittää toiveita kummassa kerroksessa haluaa matkustaa - SA-INT -maailmasta poiketen toiveet voidaan jopa huomioidakin.


Näinpä taitaa olla: jos ei esitä mitään toiveita lippukaupassa, niin ensin myyntikone myy automaattisesti alakertaa ja sitten vasta yläkertaa.

----------


## ultrix

Monethan menevät nimenomaan yläkertaan istumaan maisemain ja paremman matkustusrauhan takia huolimatta siitä, mitä piletissä seisoo, ellei kyseessä ole Eds/Edfs-vaunu ja yläkerrassa lapsia meuhkaamassa.

----------


## Ollyboy

> Monethan menevät nimenomaan yläkertaan istumaan maisemain ja paremman matkustusrauhan takia huolimatta siitä, mitä piletissä seisoo, ellei kyseessä ole Eds/Edfs-vaunu ja yläkerrassa lapsia meuhkaamassa.


Itsekin valikoin paikkani mieltymysteni mukaisesti enkä piittaa lippuni paikkamerkinnästä muulloin kuin ruuhka-aikoina. Jos tuon nimenomaisen paikan lunastanut ilmestyy vaatimuksineen, siirryn auliisti toisaalle. Junan henkilökuntakaan ei kokemukseni mukaan paheksu vapaamielisyyttäni (ainakaan ääneen), sillä miksi asiallisesti käyttäytyvää ja matkansa maksanutta asiakasta pitäisi kiusata. Kaukojunissakin riittänee todellisia häiriköitä ja pummeja riesaksi asti: määrä ei saata olla päätä huimaava, mutta laatu voi olla jopa hengenvaarallinen lähinnä henkilökunnalle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Junan henkilökuntakaan ei kokemukseni mukaan paheksu vapaamielisyyttäni (ainakaan ääneen), sillä miksi asiallisesti käyttäytyvää ja matkansa maksanutta asiakasta pitäisi kiusata.


Ei tietenkään, koska VR:kin sanoo, että paikan saa edelleen valita ihan vapaasti. Paikanvaraus ei ole velvoittava muuten kuin luokan osalta (1. vai 2.).

----------


## kuukanko

> Junakalustoyhtiö päättää valittavasta kapasiteettivaihtoehdosta talven kuluessa ja päätökset junakaluston hankinnasta ja rahoituksesta on tarkoitus tehdä kesäkuun 2006 loppuun mennessä.


Junakalustoyhtiön omistajat ovat nyt päättämässä hankinnan rahoituksesta. Esityslistoissa hankintapäätöksen suunnitelluksi tekopäiväksi on mainittu 22.6.2006.

----------


## vristo

Uusin käänne Junakalusto Oy:n kaupunkijunahankinnoissa:

Linkki

Lisää aiheesta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Uusin käänne Junakalusto Oy:n kaupunkijunahankinnoissa:
> 
> Linkki
> 
> Lisää aiheesta.


Mielestäni liikenteen tilaajien eli PK-seudun kaupunkien kuuluu itse valita heidän tarpeisiin sopivin juna, eikä välittää mitä VR tai kainuulais-pohjalaiset kansanedustajat ovat mieltä asiasta. Jos Talgolla ei ole tarjota kuin 2-kerrosratkaisua joka ei yksinkertsisesti sovi tiheään, joka toinen minuutti pysähtyvään kaupunkijunaliikenteeseen, niin silloin tilataan muualta. 

Tarjotkoot Talgo hienoa 2-kerrosjunaansa vaikka VR:n kaukojunaliikenteeseen tai ulkomaille. Eikö Talgo ole kilpailukykyinen monikansallinen yhtiö, jolla on monikymmenvuotista osaamista vaativista teknisistä rakaisuista ja kansainvälisiä referenssejä, että miksi sen pitää ruikuttaa piskuisen VR:n tilausten perään? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

Olen Rainerin kanssa samaa mieltä. Talgo 22 on varmasti hyvä juna, ja sinänsä säälittää se, että Talgo nimenomaan kaipaisi kotimaista referenssiä, koska ulkomaiset rautatiet varmasti karsastavat junaa, joka ei ole kotimaahan kelvannut. Ei auta, vaikka kuinka tarjouskilpailuissa kotimaisuutta ei saakaan suosia. Mielestäni Talgo 22 ei kuitenkaan ole metrojuna, ja YTV-kaupunkiradoille tarvitaan nimenomaan metrojunaa.

Harmi, ettei Bombardier ole mukana, olisihan se hauska jos kaupunkiradoille olisikin tullut M200-sarjan serkku.

Talgo 22:sta voisi tulla oiva vaihtoehto tämäntyyppisille junille: 
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/nl/...6/IMG_2461.jpg

Tämä on siis IRM Regiorunner Alankomaista. Talgo 22:n 160 km/h-versio soveltuisi mainiosti juuri InterRegio-liikenteeseen.

(Hassua, ettei kukaan vielä ole lähtenyt spekuloimaan, mitä konseptia Alstom ja Stadler ovat tarjonneet.)

----------


## vompatti

Eikös Talgolla ole myös yksikerroksinen malli tuosta 22-junastaan. Miksi sekään ei kelpaa?

Spekulaatiota melkein pyydettiin, joten tässä tulee:Stadler tarjoaa Flirtiä, jonka pituus on 4-6 osaa (3-5 niveltä).Alstom tarjoaa Coradiaa. Coradia-sarjan junia on yksikerroksisina mm. Suomessa ja Ruotsissa (Coradia Lirex), kaksikerroksisina mm. Ruotsissa ja Ranskassa. Alstomilla on myös X'TRAPOLIS-juna (mm. Tanskassa), mutta niitä kai saa vain korkealattiaisina. Lattian korkeus lienee nimen lisäksi ainoa ero Coradian ja X'TRAPOLISin välillä.
Coradia Lirexillä ei ole juurikaan eroa Stadler Flirtiin. FLIRT on lyhenne sanoista Fast Light Innovative Regional Train ja Lirex sanoista Light Innovative Regional eXpress. Coradia LINT (light innovative suburban railcar) on liian lyhyt.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> (Hassua, ettei kukaan vielä ole lähtenyt spekuloimaan, mitä konseptia Alstom ja Stadler ovat tarjonneet.)


Eiköhän Alstom tarjoa nykyiseen Sm4:ään perustuvaa ratkaisua ja Stadler ns "Flirt" -junaa. Mielestäni jälkimmäinen olisi sopivin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Itse taas näkisin, ettei Alstomin tarjoama juna voi olla Sm4:sen kaltainen. Sehän on vain noin 55-metrinen ja alle 200-paikkainen, mikä ei täytä Junakalusto Oy:n vaatimuksia. Tarjouskilpailussa jäljellä olevat vaihtoehdot ovat nimenomaan suurikapasiteettisia eli noin 75-metrisiä ja 250-300-paikkaisia. Sm4 ei mielestäni ole metromainen kaupunkijuna ollenkaan vaan lähinnä pidemmän matkan taajamajuna

Itse olen nimimerkki vompatin kanssa samoilla linjoilla eli mielestäni jäljellä olevat vaihtoehdot ovat juuri Stadlerin FLIRT ja Alstomin Coradia Lirex. Alstomin Junakalusto Oy:lle tarjoama voisi olla jopa täysin X60-pendelijunan kaltainen, mutta hieman lyhyempänä: X60 on kuusivaunuinen, kun taas "YTV-Raideliikenteen Sm5-kaupunkijuna" olisi nelivaunuinen (tämän pituus olisi noin 75-metriä).

----------


## Compact

Eiköhän ole luonnollista, että seuraavan sukupolven sähköjunat tulevat tosiaankin ulkomailta eivätkä Talgolta.

Viimeiset kotimaista suunnittelua olevat sähköjunat ovat 1970-luvun malliset Sm2-junat Valmetilta, joita rakennettiin vuosina 1975-81.

Viimeiset kotimaista suunnittelua olevat raitiovaunut ovat 1970-luvun malliset Valmetin nivelvaunut mallia NrII, joita rakennettiin vuosina 1983-87.

Viimeiset kotimaista Valmet-suunnittelua olevat dieselveturit ovat 1980-luvun alkupuolen mallia olevat Dr16-veturit, joita valmistui 1985-92.

Viimeiset kotimaista suunnittelua olevat dieselmoottorivaunut ovat puolestaan Valmetin Dm8/Dm9 -moottorijunat 1960-luvun alkupuolelta, joita valmistettiin 1964-66.

En tiedä mitä hintaa Talgo on uudelle sähköjunalleen ajatellut, mutta luultavasti se voi olla jopa noin kuusi kertaa kalliimpi kuin ulkomainen koeteltu malli. Luultavaa on, että kun Oy Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto - Huvudstadregionens Tågpark Ab on tarjouskuoret avannut, Talgo putosi kilpailusta välittömästi ulos hintansa vuoksi.

----------


## vristo

Junahankinta etenee ja valmistaudutaan lopulliseen valintaan. Itse pid&#228;n t&#228;t&#228; hienona kehitysaskeleena; kunhan saattaisiin viel&#228; em. ratasosuuksia (mm. Pisara) toteutetuksi ja k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n, niin p&#228;&#228;st&#228;isiin oikein kunnolla hy&#246;dynt&#228;m&#228;&#228;n YTV-alueen uutta "suburban metroa" (=S-Bahn).

Linkki Hesarin t&#228;m&#228;np&#228;iv&#228;iseen uutiseen.

----------


## vompatti

> Itse taas näkisin, ettei Alstomin tarjoama juna voi olla Sm4:sen kaltainen. Sehän on vain noin 55-metrinen ja alle 200-paikkainen, mikä ei täytä Junakalusto Oy:n vaatimuksia. Tarjouskilpailussa jäljellä olevat vaihtoehdot ovat nimenomaan suurikapasiteettisia eli noin 75-metrisiä ja 250-300-paikkaisia.


Coradia (Suomessa Sm4) voi olla myös kolmevaunuinen, jolloin sen pituus on noin 75 metriä (Ruotsin X40 pituus 81,5 metriä). Ja eikös se ollut niin, että kaksikerrosjunaksi riittää 55-metrinen? Coradiaa saa myös kaksikerroksisena!




> En tiedä mitä hintaa Talgo on uudelle sähköjunalleen ajatellut, mutta luultavasti se voi olla jopa noin kuusi kertaa kalliimpi kuin ulkomainen koeteltu malli.


No jopas on arvaus. Ei kai Talgo edes yrittäisi myydä junaansa, jos se olisi hinnaltaan moninkertainen kilpailijoiden juniin verrattuna?

----------


## Antero Alku

> No jopas on arvaus. Ei kai Talgo edes yrittäisi myydä junaansa, jos se olisi hinnaltaan moninkertainen kilpailijoiden juniin verrattuna?


Olen kuullut arvion, että Talgon 22:n hinta olisi 5,5 Me. Siis sama kuin Sm4:n hankintahinta. Kysymys tietenkin kuuluu, että kuinka pitkänä. Arvaan, että on puhuttu niin pitkästä kuin Junakalusto Oy haluaa.

Mutta tätä pitääkin verrata siihen, että maailmanmarkkinoilla tänne sopivien sähkömoottorijunien hinta on luokassa 3-4 Me/kpl. Siis myös Sm4 on ollut kallis, mutta Sm4-hankinta edustaa toisenlaista hankintakulttuuria. VR Oy on aina halunnut erikoistuotteita, muualla käytössä olevat sarjatuotantomallit eivät ole kelvanneet.

Arvelen, että Junakalusto Oy on toisenlaisella politiikalla liikkeellä. Normaalituotannon -40 asteen ilmastoon suunniteltu laite + RHK:n JKV-laite (joka lisännee kustannuksia 0,05-0,15 Me/juna). Kun puhutaan kyllin suuresta sarjasta, raideleveyserokaan ei ole kustannuskysymys. Sarjatuotantojunat on suunniteltu alun perin maailmassa käytössä olevaan raideleveyskirjoon. Eli ei sekään ole mikään erikoisjuttu.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Olen kuullut arvion, että Talgon 22:n hinta olisi 5,5 Me. Siis sama kuin Sm4:n hankintahinta. Mutta tätä pitääkin verrata siihen, että maailmanmarkkinoilla tänne sopivien sähkömoottorijunien hinta on luokassa 3-4 Me/kpl. Siis myös Sm4 on ollut kallis.


Mielestäni Sm4 on ollut kallis, sillä muualle toimitetut kaksivaunuiset junat ovat olleet halvempia. Mutta minkä junan hinta on 3-4 miljoonaa euroa kappaleelta? Stadlerin myymät 4-osaiset FLIRTit ovat maksaneet yli viisi miljoonaa euroa kappaleelta. Algeria tilasi juuri 64 nelivaunuista junaa ja maksaa niistä yli 6 miljonaa euroa kappaleelta (hinta sisältää kymmenen vuoden ylläpidon).

Onko tietoa, mitkä yritykset ovat jättäneet tarjouksensa? Tarjosiko Škoda-Vagonka omaa kaksikerrosjunaansa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielestäni Sm4 on ollut kallis, sillä muualle toimitetut kaksivaunuiset junat ovat olleet halvempia. Mutta minkä junan hinta on 3-4 miljoonaa euroa kappaleelta? Stadlerin myymät 4-osaiset FLIRTit ovat maksaneet yli viisi miljoonaa euroa kappaleelta. Algeria tilasi juuri 64 nelivaunuista junaa ja maksaa niistä yli 6 miljonaa euroa kappaleelta (hinta sisältää kymmenen vuoden ylläpidon).


3-osainen Talent, 2,5 Me, 2-osainen Desiro 2,5 Me, 2- ja 3-osaisia Stadler GTW-vaunuja yht. 43 kpl, keskihinta 3,5 Me, 2-osainen Desioro 2,68 Me, 2-osainen Lint 2,98 Me, Desiroita 120 kpl 2,67 Me.

Nämä tiedot on koottu lehdistössä uutisoiduista kaupoista vuosilta 2002-2006. Tehtyjen kauppojen toimitukset ovat käynnissä pisimmillään vuoteen 2010. Tilaajina ovat olleet eurooppalaiset asiakkaat.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

Lienee sattunut joku väärinkäsitys. Antero antoi hintoja lyhyille junille. Olemme molemmat samaa mieltä siitä, että Sm4 on kallis _kaksivaunuinen_ juna. Todisteet löytyvät yltä Anteron viestistä.

Mutta nämä uudet junat. Niidenhän piti olla yksikerroksisina 75-metrisiä ja kaksikerroksisina 55-metrisiä. Näin pitkiä junia ei kai ole saatavana juurikaan alle viiden miljoonan euron kappalehinnalla? Se, että Talgo 22 maksaa saman verran kuin Sm4, ei tarkoita, että niiden kapasiteetti olisi samaa luokkaa. Vai tarkoittaako?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näin pitkiä junia ei kai ole saatavana juurikaan alle viiden miljoonan euron kappalehinnalla? Se, että Talgo 22 maksaa saman verran kuin Sm4, ei tarkoita, että niiden kapasiteetti olisi samaa luokkaa. Vai tarkoittaako?


Näin on. Pitkät junat ovat kalliimpia kuin 2-vaunuiset. Ja Talgo 22:ssa on enemmän tilaa kuin Sm4:ssä.

Junakaupassa asiakas on (tai sen pitäisi olla) kiinnostunut siitä, paljonko juna maksaa matkustajapaikkaa kohden. Talgo 22:n etu on, että se on ainakin pyritty tekemään edulliseksi matkustajapaikkaa kohden. 2-kerrosratkaisu sinänsä on edullinen, koska välilattia maksaa vähemmän kuin täydellinen uusi kuori + telit.

Talgo 22:n etu edelleen on, että se on läpi junan 2-kerroksinen. Laskin joskus vertailulukuja tavanomaisiin 2-kerrosvaunuihin nähden, ja Talgossa on pituuteen suhteutettuna enemmän matkustajapaikkoja. Tavallisessa ratkaisussahan telin päällä vaunu on 1-kerroksinen.

Matkustajapaikkaa kohden laskettuna Talgo 22 on tietenkin 5,5 Me hinnalla huomattavan edullinen Sm4:ään verrattuna. Mutta toisaalta, 2-vaunuiseksi noin 250-paikkaiseksi junaksi Sm4 onkin kallis, kuten hintalistani osoitti.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Mutta toisaalta, 2-vaunuiseksi noin 250-paikkaiseksi junaksi Sm4 onkin kallis, kuten hintalistani osoitti.
> 
> Antero


Ainakin t&#228;ss&#228; linkiss&#228; todetaan Sm4:sen olevan alle 250-paikkainen eli: "Istumapaikkoja: 184 + 8 l&#228;pp&#228;istuinta (alun perin 187)"-linkki&#228; lainatakseni.

Vai laskeeko YTV mukaan my&#246;s seisomapaikat?

----------


## Compact

Istumapaikkajakautuma selviää vielä tarkemmin  SRS:n lähijunasivustolta. Eli 92+2 ja 86+6 = 184+8.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ainakin tässä linkissä todetaan Sm4:sen olevan alle 250-paikkainen eli: "Istumapaikkoja: 184 + 8 läppäistuinta (alun perin 187)"-linkkiä lainatakseni.
> 
> Vai laskeeko YTV mukaan myös seisomapaikat?


Kyllä seisomapaikat lasketaan lähiliikenteeseen tarkoitetussa kalustossa. Ja on syytäkin laskea, sen voi todeta matkustamalla itse Sm4-junissa.

Minulla on tieto, että Sm4:ssä olisi 100 seisomapaikkaa. En ole kuitenkaan merkinnyt muistiin, mistä tuo tieto on peräisin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Talgo 22:n etu edelleen on, että se on läpi junan 2-kerroksinen. Laskin joskus vertailulukuja tavanomaisiin 2-kerrosvaunuihin nähden, ja Talgossa on pituuteen suhteutettuna enemmän matkustajapaikkoja. Tavallisessa ratkaisussahan telin päällä vaunu on 1-kerroksinen.


Talgo22:ahan voisi käyttää mainiosti jonkun jättiläiskaupungin lähiliikenteessä jossa vaaditaan paljon kapasiteettia, esim näin: 
Rakennetaan asemille 2-kerroksiset laiturit, niin että junan yläkertaan mennään yläkerran laiturista sisään. Ei mikään vitsi vaan voisi toimia ihan oikeasti  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> VR Oy on aina halunnut erikoistuotteita, muualla käytössä olevat sarjatuotantomallit eivät ole kelvanneet.


Mikäs sitten Sr2-veturi on, ellei sarjatuotantomalli? Näyttäähän se aika lailla eräältä sveitsiläiseltä veturityypiltä, mutta onko tekniikka tosiaan niin kovasti räätälöity VR:lle?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikäs sitten Sr2-veturi on, ellei sarjatuotantomalli? Näyttäähän se aika lailla eräältä sveitsiläiseltä veturityypiltä, mutta onko tekniikka tosiaan niin kovasti räätälöity VR:lle?


Onneksi ajat ovat muuttumassa.

Antero

----------


## vristo

En huomannutkaan t&#228;t&#228; positiivista uutista Hesarista aiemmin:




> Alstom toimittaa l&#228;hiliikenteen junia Tukholmaan. 
> 
> Tukholman alueen liikennelaitos on tilannut 16 uutta l&#228;hiliikennejunaa ranskalais-saksalaiselta Alstomilta. Alstom on tarjonnut samaa junatyyppi&#228; my&#246;s p&#228;&#228;kaupunkiseudun l&#228;hiliikenteeseen.


Itse toivon p&#228;&#228;dytt&#228;v&#228;n t&#228;h&#228;n ratkaisuun. Komeaa olisi, jos sek&#228; SL-liikenteess&#228;, ett&#228; YTV-Raideliikenteess&#228; ajettaisiin samanlaisella kalustolla (YTV:ll&#228; toki pari vaunua lyhyemp&#228;n&#228 :Wink: .

----------


## kuukanko

> Esityslistoissa hankintapäätöksen suunnitelluksi tekopäiväksi on mainittu 22.6.2006.


Vaan eipä päätöstä syntynyt vielä tänään, vaan kerrottiin että Junakalusto Oy:n hallitus haluaa lisäselvityksiä ennen asian ratkaisua. Päätös saadaan aikaisintaan heinäkuussa.

----------


## Murzu

Olipa uudet junat mitä hyvänsä, niihinkin varmaan vaaditaan se muutos että kuljettajan paikka siirretään oikealle. Lämmittäjälle täytyy jäädä istumapaikka vasemmalle puolelle, koska tsaarin aikainen ohjesääntö sanoo niin. Vaikkei tendrivaunusta enää hiiliä tarvitse käydä hakemassa, eikä lämmittäjää edes ole, niin sääntö on sääntö. Tämä koettiin Sm4:ssa. Alunperin kuskin paikka oli keskellä, mutta se muutettiin sittemmin oikealle reunalle, juuri näiden ikivanhojen säädösten takia. Ankarien säädösten takia vr ei tule koskaan olemaan tehokas yhtiö.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Näinpä taitaa olla: jos ei esitä mitään toiveita lippukaupassa, niin ensin myyntikone myy automaattisesti alakertaa ja sitten vasta yläkertaa.


Näin se varmaankin on, itse kun kerran menin Joensuusta Helsinkiin yläkerrassa koko matkan yksin kun (tai mukana oli kaksi kaveria mutta joka tapauksessa) niin sitten alakerta oli lähestulkoon täynnä, ja olin siis pyytänyt yläkerrasta paikkaa.. Oli aika hauskaa kun oli koko yläkerta meillä kolmella kaveruksella koko matkan ajan..  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaan eip&#228; p&#228;&#228;t&#246;st&#228; syntynyt viel&#228; t&#228;n&#228;&#228;n, vaan kerrottiin ett&#228; Junakalusto Oy:n hallitus haluaa lis&#228;selvityksi&#228; ennen asian ratkaisua.


Ja lis&#228;selvitysten perusteella Junakalusto Oy:n hallitus p&#228;&#228;tti eilen, ett&#228; neuvotteluja kahden j&#228;ljell&#228;olevan toimittajan kesken pit&#228;&#228; viel&#228; jatkaa. Nyt hankintap&#228;&#228;t&#246;st&#228; odotetaan 8.8.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nyt hankintapäätöstä odotetaan 8.8.


Taas saatiin odottaa turhaan, sillä neuvotteluja jatketaan yhä. Nyt ratkaisun odotetaan syntyvän elokuun loppupuolella, tarkempaa päivämäärää ei ole kerrottu.

----------


## Albert

Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy:n tarjouskilpailu lähiliikennejunista on ratkennut. Katso esim. SRS:n uutissivu

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Stadler Bussnang siis voitti kilpailun.

Mielestäni erittäin hyvä juttu. Stadler on kalustotoimittajana erikoistunut erikoisolosuhteisiin ja korkeaan laatuun sekä kaluston räätälöintiin tilaajan tarpeiden mukaiseksi.

Stadlerin pk-seudulle tulevat junista voitaneen kehittää myös muualle Suomeen soveltuvia versioita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Stadler Bussnang siis voitti kilpailun.


Onkohan kyse suurinpiirtein tällaisesta 4-vaunuisesta Flirt-sarjan junasta? 
http://www.stadlerrail.com/file/pdf/...20Basel_d1.pdf

Pituus täsmää, mutta istumapaikkaluku on sveitsiläisessä reilusti alle 250. Vai onko tarkoitus leventää suomalaista versiota, niin että sadaan istuimia mahtumaan 2+3 -järjestykseen?

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Onko tarkoitus leventää suomalaista versiota, niin että sadaan istuimia mahtumaan 2+3 -järjestykseen?


Juuri tätä minäkin olin kysymässä. Nelivaunuiseen FLIRTiin ei saada millään 250 istuinta junaa leventämättä. Ennätys taitaa olla 204, ja niistäkin osa on taitettavia istuimia.

Tässäkin viestiketjussa on kirjoitettu, että Junakalusto hankkii tavalliset sarjatuotantojunat eikä mitään Suomeen räätälöityä tekniikkaa. Kaikkien nykyisten FLIRT-junien leveys on 2.88-2.9 metriä. Suomeen tuo juna on aika kapea: junan oven ja laiturin väliin jää iso rako. Junan leventäminen ei kuitenkaan välttämättä tarkoita, että juna olisi räätälöity malli; onhan Stadlerin GTW-junastakin tarjolla erilevyisiä korivaihtoehtoja eri maihin. Stadler tietää, että voidakseen menestyä Ruotsin, Suomen ja entisen Neuvostoliiton alueilla, tarvitaan junasta leveämpi versio.

Suomen Flirtien hinnaksi jää alle kuusi miljoonaa euroa kappaleelta. Juna ei siis ollut kallis muihin Flirteihin verrattuna. Ja kaikenlisäksi juna on 'kokonaan' matalalattiainen, joten tällä foorumilla moneen kertaan ehdotettua laitureiden korottamista ei voida toteuttaa.




> Stadlerin pk-seudulle tulevat junista voitaneen kehittää myös muualle Suomeen soveltuvia versioita.


Missähän muualla Suomessa tuollaista junaa tarvittaisiin? Tällä foorumilla yleensä fantasioidaan vain duoraitiovaunuista, ei sähkömoottorijunista. Pikaisesti ajateltuna uskon, että kaikkiin tällä foorumilla ehdotettuihin kehittämishankkeisiin duoraitiovaunu tai Stadlerin GTW-juna on sopivampi. Moneen taajamajunahankkeeseen Flirtin kapasiteetti ja hinta ovat liian suuria.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juuri tätä minäkin olin kysymässä. Nelivaunuiseen FLIRTiin ei saada millään 250 istuinta junaa leventämättä. Ennätys taitaa olla 204, ja niistäkin osa on taitettavia istuimia.


Piirustuksen mukaan, jos sveitsiläisversiossa istuttaisiin joka ikkunan kohdalla  2+3 järjestyksessä, ja jos vessa ja polkupyöräpaikat ja 1. luokka korvattaisiin tavallsilla penkeillä, siihen mahtuisi 230 istumaan. 

Minua on askarruttanut, mikä se tyhjä tila kummankin pään ohjamon takana on. Jos sinnekin saisi istuimia, voisi paikkaluku nousta 250:een. Toinen keino on vähentää ovia, mutta sitä en toivo, koska pysäkkiaikoja pitäisi Sm-liikenteessä saada lyhyemmiksi. 

Vertailun vuoksi, Sm4:n vessattomaan vaunuun mahtuu 100 istumaan, ja Flirt on yhtä pitkä kuin 3 Sm4 -vaunua, mutta ovia on turhan harvassa.




> Stadler tietää, että voidakseen menestyä Ruotsin, Suomen ja entisen Neuvostoliiton alueilla, tarvitaan junasta leveämpi versio.


Eikö Norjassakin ole muuta Eurooppaa leveämmät junat? Ja Iberian niemimaalla tietenkin, mutta siellä taitaa Alstom on tainnut hoitaa "voitelun" niin hyvin että 




> Pikaisesti ajateltuna uskon, että kaikkiin tällä foorumilla ehdotettuihin kehittämishankkeisiin duoraitiovaunu tai Stadlerin GTW-juna on sopivampi. Moneen taajamajunahankkeeseen Flirtin kapasiteetti ja hinta ovat liian suuria.


Osaako kukaan sanoa oliko Stadlerin kiskobussi RS1 missään vaiheessa varteenotettava vaihtoehto Dm12 "Tshendolinolle" ? 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Minua on askarruttanut, mikä se tyhjä tila kummankin pään ohjamon takana on.


Onko se tila oikeasti tyhjä vai onko siellä olevat laitteet jätetty piirtämättä dokumentteihin? Flirtissähän ei lattian alla voi olla mitään laitteita, joten niiden on oltava joko katolla tai lattian päällä. Mutta mitä koneita sitten niin paljon tarvittaisi? Ehkä Junakaluston Flirtissä ei olekaan niin paljon "tyhjää tilaa".




> Osaako kukaan sanoa oliko Stadlerin kiskobussi RS1 missään vaiheessa varteenotettava vaihtoehto Dm12 "Tshendolinolle" ?


Stadler ei tainnut tarjota juniaan lainkaan. Tällä foorumilla on epäilty, että VR:n maine hankalana asiakkaana olisi ollut syy tarjoamattomuuteen. Sitä, oliko RegioShuttle varteenotettava vaihtoehto VR:n suunnitelmissa ennen tarjousten saamista, en osaa sanoa.

Ilmeisesti vain Tanskassa ja Ruotsissa on matkustajajunia, joiden leveys on 3,60 metriä. Kapeampien leveyksien (esim. 3,20 metriä) levinneisyydestä en osaa sanoa.

----------


## kuukanko

Junakalusto Oy:ltä toki löytyy jo havainnekuva uudesta junasta:

----------


## 339-DF

Sveitsiläinen väritys on kyllä lähempänä meikäläistä junavärimaailmaa kuin tuo mustavalkoinen. Onkohan ajatuksena se, että erottuvat sitten VR:n kalustosta?

Onko muuten tarkoitus, että lähiliikenteessä käytettäviä junia siirretään VR:ltä Junakalusto-osakeyhtiölle, vai omistaako se vain nuo uudet?

----------


## Compact

Tilanne on niin että VR Osakeyhtiö omistaa tyystin nykyisen kalustonsa. Se on jaettu eri osastojen välillä siten, että Sm- ja Dm-junat sekä matkustajavaunut kuuluvat VR Henkilöliikenteen piiriin. Veturit ovat VR Junaliikennöinnin ja tavaravaunut sekä myös sotilasjunia varten oleva miehistön makuuvaunukalusto VR Cargon. Radanpidon vaunu- ja moottorikalusto on Oy VR-Rata Ab:n. Ei ole tarkoitus, että VR myisi vanhoja Sm1/Sm2-juniaan PKSJk:lle, eikä etenkään Sm4:ia, joiden parhain käyttöalue onkin sitten muualla kuin Helsingin paikallisliikenteessä.

Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy:llä ei ole vielä mitään kalustoa, mutta  kohta nuo Stadlerin paikallisjunat. Niillä pystynee hoitamaan Pääkaupunkiseudun Yhteistyövaltuuskunnan sisäisen liikenteen.

----------


## SD202

Nähdäänkö Suomessa joskus tulevaisuudessa vielä samanlaisia tilanteita kuin Saksassa? Kun vetureita on siirrelty DB:n yksiköstä toiseen, niin sarjamerkintäkin on muuttunut: 110->115, 215->225, 216->226. Tai sitten veturin numero on muuttunut, esim. 1201xx->1205xx, 2183xx->2188xx, ...

----------


## vristo

Hyv&#228; valinta, vaikkakin olin toivonut Junakalusto Oy:n saavan samanlaista kalustoa kuin SL-liikenteen uudet X60-l&#228;hijunat eli Alstomin junia. Mutta varmasti Junakalusto Oy:lla on syyns&#228;, ett&#228; se p&#228;&#228;tyi valinnassaan nimenomaan t&#228;h&#228;n Stadlerin FLIRTiin. Sveitsist&#228; luulisi tulevan laatua ja n&#228;ill&#228; onkin hyv&#228; sitten liikennoid&#228; aikanaan myos Pisaraa (toivottavasti) ja muuta metronkaltaista kaupunkirataa.

----------


## Jusa

Olisikohan tällä ollut vaikutusta asiaan!
http://www.stadlerrail.com/default.a...h=1&id=135&s=2

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisikohan tällä ollut vaikutusta asiaan!
> http://www.stadlerrail.com/default.a...h=1&id=135&s=2


Mä panin kanssa merkille tuon. Olin kuvitellut että Variot olisivat Bombardierin kamaa nykyään, osaako kukaan selittää miten ne ovat Stadlerille joutuneet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Olin kuvitellut että Variot olisivat Bombardierin kamaa nykyään, osaako kukaan selittää miten ne ovat Stadlerille joutuneet.


Kun Bombardier osti ADtranzin, EU määräsi kilpailusyistä luovuttamaan joidenkin mallien tuotanto-oikeudet talon ulkopuolelle. Stadler sai Variobahnin (meillä Variotram) ja muistaakseni myös Regio Shuttle tuli sitä kautta. Tätä on käyty läpi toisessa ketjussa.

Koska meidän varioidemme valmistaja on ADtranz eli nyttemmin Bombardier, Bombardier vastaa edelleen niistä. Uusia varioita Bombardierilta ei kuitenkaan saa. Stadler on kyllä myynyt varioita Saksaan melko äskettäinkin. Siellä on tyytyväisiä asiakkaita, joiden rataverkot ovat mallille sopivampia.

----------


## LVi

Kukaties n&#228;emme Flirtej&#228; joskus Helsingin keskustasta Etel&#228;-Espooseen suuntautuvalla radallakin  :Wink: 




> Olin kuvitellut ett&#228; Variot olisivat Bombardierin kamaa nyky&#228;&#228;n, osaako kukaan selitt&#228;&#228; miten ne ovat Stadlerille joutuneet.


Selitys l&#246;ytyy saksankielisest&#228; Wikipediasta.

EDIT: late- ehti ensin  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

http://jlf.fi/f19/1050-eu-komission-...ranz-kaupasta/

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Missähän muualla Suomessa tuollaista junaa tarvittaisiin? Tällä foorumilla yleensä fantasioidaan vain duoraitiovaunuista, ei sähkömoottorijunista.


Esimerkiksi Turun ja Tampereen suunnilla ei nykyisin ole vielä täysin selvää, kumpi on edullisempi vaihtoehto hoitaa paikallisjunaliikennettä: kunnon sähkömoottorijuna vai duoraitiovaunu. Pidemmillä linjoilla, esimerkiksi Turku - Salo, Turku - Loimaa tai Tampere - Vammala tai Tampere - Orivesi sähkömoottorijuna voi olla järkevämpi vaihtoehto. 

Turussa myös matkakeskusratkaisu vaikuttaa oleellisesti duoraitiotien mielekkyyteen. Jos matkakeskus toteutuu, voi olla järkevämpää liikennöidä "tavallisella" paikallisjunakalustolla matkakeskuksen kautta ja järjestää matkakeskuksen kautta "perinteinen" pikaraitiotie suunnalla Raisio - Turku - Kaarina.

Lisäksi kannattaa huomioida, että lyhyen paikallisen linjan sijaan voi olla järkevämpää liikennöidä pidempiä taajiksia nopeahkolla kalustolla. Esimerkiksi linjat Turku - Loimaa - Toijala - Tampere tai Tampere - Vammala - Kokemäki - Rauma / Pori voivat olla olennaisesti elinkelpoisempia kuin vain esim. Tampere - Toijala tai Turku - Loimaa.

Turussa tähän asti tarkimmin tutkitulla Turku - Uusikaupunki - linjalla duoratikkaa nopeammasta tai suuremmasta kalustosta ei olisi ollut hyötyä. Turku - Salo ja Turku - Loimaa - linjoilla hyötyä voi olla.

----------


## vompatti

> Esimerkiksi Turun ja Tampereen suunnilla ei nykyisin ole vielä täysin selvää, kumpi on edullisempi vaihtoehto hoitaa paikallisjunaliikennettä: kunnon sähkömoottorijuna vai duoraitiovaunu. Pidemmillä linjoilla, esimerkiksi Turku - Salo, Turku - Loimaa tai Tampere - Vammala tai Tampere - Orivesi sähkömoottorijuna voi olla järkevämpi vaihtoehto.


Tällä foorumilla on ehdotettu raitiovaunua Tampereelta Poriin ja Turusta Poriin URPO-rataa pitkin. Mutta vaihtoehtoja ei tosiaankaan ole tutkittu kovin hyvin. Raitiovaunua ei varmaan kannata hankkia, jos ei ole (eikä tule) raitiotietäkään.

FLIRTin sopivuudesta on vielä paha sanoa mitään. Tähän mennessä kaikki tilatut FLIRTit ovat olleen nelivaunuisia. Tuon kapasiteetti taitaa olla liikaa Turun ja Tampereen lähijunaliikenteeseen?

----------


## ultrix

Sm1 ja etenkin Sm2 pitk&#228;n matkan taajamaliikenteeseen saneerattuina voisivat olla t&#228;ysin riitt&#228;vi&#228; esimerkiksi tihe&#228;pys&#228;hdyksiseen (Pori/Rauma -) Vammala - Tampere - Orivesi (- Jyv&#228;skyl&#228 :Wink:  -taajamajunaliikenteeseen. Tampere-Turku -v&#228;lill&#228; voisi varmaan soveltaa samaa kuin Tampere-Helsinki -v&#228;lill&#228;, eli ett&#228; juna "k&#228;&#228;nnet&#228;&#228;n" 10 min sis&#228;ll&#228; takaisin etel&#228;&#228;n p&#228;in menev&#228;ksi.

Katsotaan nyt vain, saadaanko tulevaisuudessa menem&#228;&#228;n l&#228;pi VR:n virastoaikaan hankitun kaluston pakkomyynti Valtion Junakalusto Oy:n tms. alle.  :Smile: 

Jossain vaiheessa uuttakin kalustoa olisi tietenkin hankittava, mutta Sm2 ainakin tulee s&#228;ilym&#228;&#228;n k&#228;ytt&#246;kelpoisena viel&#228; vuosikymmeni&#228;.

----------


## 339-DF

Nytpä olisi muuten kaikki mahdollisuudet luoda sitä raskaan raideliikenteen yhteistä brändiä maalaamalla nuo junat oransseiksi. Ne muistuttavat mustine ikkunanympäryksineen jo jonkun verran M200-metroja, kunhan tuo omituinen harmaa vaihtuisi oranssiksi niin johan voisi kuvitella matkustavansa metrolla Martsariin ja Lepuskiin.

----------


## vristo

> Nytpä olisi muuten kaikki mahdollisuudet luoda sitä raskaan raideliikenteen yhteistä brändiä maalaamalla nuo junat oransseiksi. Ne muistuttavat mustine ikkunanympäryksineen jo jonkun verran M200-metroja, kunhan tuo omituinen harmaa vaihtuisi oranssiksi niin johan voisi kuvitella matkustavansa metrolla Martsariin ja Lepuskiin.


Niin juuri. Millähän tuollaista ajatusta saisi eteenpäin päättävissä elimissä? Oikealla värinvalinnalla saataisiin yhtäkkiä moninkertaistettua "metroverkko" YTV-alueella; magiaa sanoisin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin juuri. Millähän tuollaista ajatusta saisi eteenpäin päättävissä elimissä?


Junakalusto Oy:llä sekä YTV:llä liikenteen tilaajana ja brändääjänä on johtajat, joihin voi ottaa yhteyttä. Saman tien varmaan saa kuulla sitten hyvät perustelut, miksi joitain tehdään ja ei tehdä.




> Oikealla värinvalinnalla saataisiin yhtäkkiä moninkertaistettua "metroverkko" YTV-alueella; magiaa sanoisin.


Minä keksin oitis monta syytä, miksi tätä järkevää ratkaisua ei voi tehdä.

Ensiksi varmasti nimenomaan halutaan tehdä pesäeroa HKL:ään - vaikka JK Oy:n toimitusjohtaja onkin vahvoissa HKL-yhteyksissä. HKL:hän on pahis, kun se ei suostu YTV-yhteistyöhön.

Kansalaisille ei haluta viestittää, että seudulla on jo laaja metroverkko. Sillä silloinhan menee pohja puhua tarpeesta metroverkon laajentamisesta esim. pääradan rinnalla Malmille tai Marjaradan vaihtoehtona lentokentälle.

Edelleen kansalaisille voi tulla vaarallisia käsityksiä siitä, miten nämä kaksi samanlaista järjestelmää voitaisiin yhdistää yhdeksi. Silloin ei saisi enää puhua erikseen Pisarasta ja Töölön metrosta. Olisihan se nyt ihan tylsää, jos ei olisi perusteita rakentaa kahta tunnelia joiden avulla Mannerheimintien raitiotiekaistat voisi vapauttaa henkilöautoille. 2 tunnelia on 2 kertaa niin suuri urakka kuin yksi tunneli.

Vielä kansalaisetkin voisivat alkaa ihmetellä, miksi metrojunat HKL:n hoidossa kulkevat edullisesti (niin kauan kuin niitä ei automatisoida) mutta VR:n hoidossa ne maksavat 1,5-2 kertaa niin paljon. Kansalaiset jopa voisivat alkaa vaatia, että HKL saisi ajaa ne maanpäällisetkin metrojunat, kun se kerran tekee sen halvemmalla. Ja sehän ei käy, koska silloin katoaisi merkittävä pk-seudun kuntien tuki VR Oy:lle ja sen loistokkaalle monopolimenestykselle.

Ja mikä tietenkin vielä olisi pahaa olisi se, että metron automatisointia ei voisikaan perustella enää välttämättömyytenä metron laajentumiselle ja toiminnalle ylipäätään. Kun laaja metroverkko toimisi erinomaisen hyvin ilman automaattia, jota ei koskaan liikenteen haitaksi RHK:n radoille voisi asentaakaan. Voisi herätä epäilys, mikä järki siinä automaatissa on sillä yhdellä automatisoitavaksi ajatellulla osuudella.

Ai niin, sekin kummallisuus vielä. Eihän JK Oy:n junat voi olla oransseja metrojunia, koska niissä on virroitin katolla. Metrohan on vain se, jossa on sivuksikovirroitus. Kaikki muu on pahaa ja huonoa, raitiovaunumaista.  :Mad:  

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Junakalusto Oy:llä sekä YTV:llä liikenteen tilaajana ja brändääjänä on johtajat, joihin voi ottaa yhteyttä. Saman tien varmaan saa kuulla sitten hyvät perustelut, miksi joitain tehdään ja ei tehdä.


 Tuonne voisikin lähettää ko. aloitteen. Katsotaan, mitä vastaavat.




> Minä keksin oitis monta syytä, miksi tätä järkevää ratkaisua ei voi tehdä.


Tämä kaikki on hyvin valitettavaa. Vaikka olenkin joskus eri linjoilla sinun kanssasi (esim. länsimetro), niin tässä olen samaa mieltä. Jokun toivoisi tiputtavan nuo laput joukkoliikennepäättääjien silmiltä, jotta he voisivat nähdä asioita laajemmalta kantilta. Esim. Pisara = Töölön metro, kuten ollaan täälläkin useasti todettu.

----------


## ultrix

Lähetin viime yönä sähköpostia asiasta JK Oy:n projektijohtajalle. Saas nähdä, mitä vastataan...

----------


## vristo

L&#228;hetin seuraavan emailin Junakalusto Oy:n johdolle.




> P&#228;&#228;kaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy
> Toinen Linja 7, 5 krs.
> 00530 Helsinki
> 
> P&#228;&#228;kaupunginseudun Junakalusto Oy on tehnyt mielest&#228;ni hienon hankintaratkaisun ja l&#228;hivuosina saadaan YTV-alueella korkealaatuista sek&#228; hyvin metromaista l&#228;hijunakalustoa. 
> 
> Koska n&#228;ill&#228; junilla tullaan liikennoim&#228;&#228;n vain ja ainoastaan YTV-alueen kaupunkiradoilla, jotka ovat k&#228;yt&#228;nnoss&#228; hyvinkin metroratojen kaltaisia, esit&#228;n aloitteen kaupunkijuna-br&#228;ndin muuttamiseksi viel&#228;kin metron kaltaisemmaksi. Jos n&#228;iden uusien junien v&#228;ritys olisi Helsingin metron tunnusv&#228;ri eli oranssi mustalla kylkiraidalla, niiden mielt&#228;minen samaan systeemiin kuuluvaksi olisi hyvin luontevaa ja suorastaan automaattista. T&#228;m&#228; moninkertaistaisi YTV-alueen metroverkon pelk&#228;n mielikuvan avulla. Nyt on ns. tuhannen taalan paikka, kun uusien junien hankintap&#228;&#228;tos on tehty ja niiden ulkon&#228;ko&#228; sek&#228; v&#228;rityst&#228; mietit&#228;&#228;n ja suunnitellaan. Tietysti t&#228;m&#228; edellytt&#228;&#228; my&#246;s mm. asemien opasteiden yms. muuttamista. 
> 
> Miettik&#228;&#228;p&#228; asiaa.
> ...

----------


## 339-DF

Hieno juttu ultrix ja vristo! Pelkään, että Antero on valitettavan oikeassa, mutta jos ajatellaan järjellä, niin asia on juuri niin kuin vristo sen muotoili. Vielä kun jaksaisi kirjoittaa yleisönosastoon. HS tykkää tuontyyppisistä mielipiteistä, saattaisivat hyvin julkaista lyhyen ja nasevan jutun.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ruvetaankos pyörittämään juttua vaikka YTV:n foorumilla tai HS:n keskustelupalstalla? Mahdollisimman paljon keskustelua aiheesta, niin vastustaja heikkenee.

----------


## Jusa

Antero on kyllä oikeassa!

Mallia pitäisi ottaa nyt lännestä, eli Tukholmasta ja nimenomaan Tukholman läänin yhteisestä joukkoliikenteestä.

Mitä siitä tulee meillä kun HKL, Junakalusto, YTV sekä VR vetävät kukin omiin suuntiin. Sen lisäksi vielä lähialueen U- bussiliikenne.

Kyllä kaikilla pitäisi olla yhteinen tavoite hoitaa Helsingin läänin liikenne toisiaan tappamatta.

----------


## vristo

Vastaus emailiin tulikin jo. Jäämme mielenkiinnolla odottamaan hankkeen kehittymistä.




> Kiitos mielenkinnosta hankettamme kohtaan
> 
> Yhtiömme on perustettu hoitamaan kalustohankintaa teknillisesti ja
> taloudellisesti parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla.
> Kaluston väriasiat ratkeavat design-prosessissa valmistajan käyttämän
> muotoilijan, tilaajan ja YTV:n yhteistyönä ja värit eroavat VR:n kaluston
> väreistä.
> Seuraamme herkällä korvalla lähiliikenteen asiakkaiden toiveita ja trendejä
> ympäri Eurooppaa, jotta kalustomme suunnittelussa kaikki näkökohdat tulevat
> ...

----------


## ultrix

Kumma juttu, minä en saanut itselleni vastausta sähköpostissa esittämääni kysymykseen - ehkä projektijohtaja ennakoi Riston lähettävän vastauksen tänne (tai sitten viestini asettelu ei ollut aivan tarpeeksi virkamiesmäisen asiallinen).  :Wink: 

Tässä kuitenkin se, mitä minä lähetin projektijohtajalle: 




> Hei!
> 
> Joukkoliikennefoorumilla (http://jlf.fi) ehdotettiin, että pääkaupunkiseudun junakalustolle ja (tod.näk. tulevaisuudessa seudullisen) metron kalustolle tulisi yhteinen oranssi väritys. Näin ei-pääkaupunkiseutulaisena, mutta usein pääkaupunkiseudun julkisia liikennevälineitä käyttävänä ko. idea vaikuttaa loistavalta, ja "metrojen" yhteinen värimaailma selkiyttäisi YTV:n ja VR Oy:n oman liikenteen erillisyyttä. Yhteinen väritys kalustolle mahdollistaisi myös lähijunien markkinoimisena metrona. Junakalustoyhtiön projektijohtajana osannette ottaa kantaa asiaan?
> 
> Samalla myös pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikennekartan ja metrokartan voisi yhdistää, puheet "tynkämetrosta" loppuisivat kuin seinään. Tässä vaiheessa nousisi kuitenkin varmasti kysymys, pitäisikö "metron" kartassa näkyä vain metro+kaupunkiradat, metro ja koko YTV-alue Kirkkonummea ja Keravaa myöten, vai metro ja koko lähiliikennealue aina Karjaalle, Riihimäelle ja Lahteen asti.
> 
> Linkki ehdotukseen, keskustelussa myös muuta Junakalustoon liittyvää aivoriihtä: http://jlf.fi/f19/1236-paakaupunkise...html#post15016

----------


## vompatti

> Pituus täsmää, mutta istumapaikkaluku on sveitsiläisessä reilusti alle 250. Vai onko tarkoitus leventää suomalaista versiota, niin että sadaan istuimia mahtumaan 2+3 -järjestykseen?


Stadlerin sivuille on tullut uusia prosyyreitä. Saksaan (HHA / HLB, Nord Ost Hessen Netz (Cantus)) myydyissä nelivaunuisissa junissa on 219 istuinta ja lisäksi 41 läppäistuinta. Junan leveys on vain 2880 mm. Junakalusto Oy:n tarjouspyynnössä luki: "Suomalaisen liikkuvan kaluston ulottuma tulee hyödyntää mitoituksessa." Tuleeko tästä nyt sitten leveä 2+2-järjestyksinen juna?




> Minua on askarruttanut, mikä se tyhjä tila kummankin pään ohjamon takana on.


Uusimmissa Stadlerin prosyyreissä se tila ei enää ole tyhjä, vaan siinä kulkee käytävä. Ilmeisesti siis tuossa tilassa on jotain kojeita.

----------


## vristo

Kuvissani Junakalusto Oy:n tilaamien kaltaisia Stadler FLIRT-junia Sveitsissä, jossa kansallinen rautatieyhtiö SBB liikennöi niillä Baselin alueen S-Bahn-liikennettä välillä Basel (Sveitsi) - Zell in Wiesental (Saksan puolella). Todella asialliselta ja hiljaiselta kaupunkijunalta vaikutti, mutta samalla riittävän suorituskykyinen.

Ulkokuva (huomatkaa junan loppuopaste tyylin Sveitsi: yksi valkoinen valo oikealla)
Sisäkuva

----------


## Vihannes

> Kuvissani Junakalusto Oy:n tilaamien kaltaisia Stadler FLIRT-junia Sveitsissä, jossa kansallinen rautatieyhtiö SBB liikennöi niillä Baselin alueen S-Bahn-liikennettä välillä Basel (Sveitsi) - Zell in Wiesental (Saksan puolella). Todella asialliselta ja hiljaiselta kaupunkijunalta vaikutti, mutta samalla riittävän suorituskykyinen.


Uusimmassa Resiinassa muuten kerrotaan, että Junakaluston tilaamiin juniin on tulossa vain 6 ovea/sivu. Sveitsiläisissä S-bahn-junissa on 8. Stadlerin vakioratkaisu näyttää olevan, että ohjausvaunuissa on vain 1 ovi per kylki ja välivaunuissa 2. Kun muutenkin usein ruuhkaa syntyy juuri junan ensimmäiselle tai viimeiselle ovelle  ihmisten seisoessa väärässä kohdassa laituria, Junakalusto oy:n ratkaisu oudoksuttaa. Onkohan muutaman istumapaikan lisääminen ovien kustannuksella oikea valinta parin kilometrin välein pysähtyvään metrojunaan, jossa matkustusajat ovat maksimissaan puolisen tuntia?

----------


## vristo

> Uusimmassa Resiinassa muuten kerrotaan, että Junakaluston tilaamiin juniin on tulossa vain 6 ovea/sivu.


Tämänkaltaista havainnekuvaa esittää myös Stadler itse nettisivuillaan. Itse olisin myös toivonut junien ratkaisuista mahdollisimman metromaista, runsaine ovineen. Itseasiassa juuri tuon SBB:n junan kaltainen ratkaisu on erittäin hyvä. Katsotaan, mitä tuleman pitää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onkohan muutaman istumapaikan lisääminen ovien kustannuksella oikea valinta parin kilometrin välein pysähtyvään metrojunaan, jossa matkustusajat ovat maksimissaan puolisen tuntia?


Samaa mieltä. Helsingin seudun lähijunaliikenteen huonoin ominaisuus on että junat seisovat kohtuuttoman kauan asemillaan esim metroon verrattuna, juuri ovikapasiteetin riittämättömyden vuoksi. Lisäksi useimmat asemat on rakennettu niin, niin että uloskäynti tai poistumisreitti asemapaikkakunnan pääkeskukseen on laiturin Helsingin puoleisessa päässä, mikä aiheuttaa tungosta junan toisessa päässäja hukkakäyttöä toisessa.

En tiedä onko Junakalusto Oy:n juniin tulossa myös WC, mutta se on ainakin pk-seudun sisäisessä junaliikenteessä aivan turha, vieden 6-8 istumapaikkaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> En tiedä onko Junakalusto Oy:n juniin tulossa myös WC, mutta se on ainakin pk-seudun sisäisessä junaliikenteessä aivan turha, vieden 6-8 istumapaikkaa.


En nyt ninkään sanoisi, Helsingissä käydessäni välillä tulee "tarve" matkustaa Hki-Psl ihan vaan kepillisen heittoa varten.  :Redface:  Etenkin, kun asemilla vessa on joko maksullinen tai puuttuu kokonaan, on junan vessa ihan perusteltu laitos.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En nyt ninkään sanoisi, Helsingissä käydessäni välillä tulee "tarve" matkustaa Hki-Psl ihan vaan kepillisen heittoa varten.  Etenkin, kun asemilla vessa on joko maksullinen tai puuttuu kokonaan, on junan vessa ihan perusteltu laitos.


Ei sinun tarvitse edes matkustaa, vaan voit nousta Helsingin asemalla sellaisen IC:hen jonka lähtöaikaan on riittävästi aikaa, 2-kerrosvaunun palveluosaston tilavaan mukavuuslaitokseen, ja toimituksen jälkeen poistua muina miehinä. 

Mitä lähijunien vessoihin tulee, niin silloin kun on ollut tosi tarve käyttää niitä, niin puolessa tapauksista se on ollut joko suljettu vesisäiliön tyhjenemisen tms teknisen viian vuoksi, ja silloinkin kun siihen on päässyt, se on ollut niin törkeässä kunnossa että likaa vain vaatteensa siinä. Täysin turha laitos kun eivät ole koskaan asianmukaisessa kunnossa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

> En tiedä onko Junakalusto Oy:n juniin tulossa myös WC, mutta se on ainakin pk-seudun sisäisessä junaliikenteessä aivan turha, vieden 6-8 istumapaikkaa.


N-junassa Keravalla aamuyöllä kun lähtöön on aikaa vielä yli 20min, vessa voi olla kullanarvoinen. 4-vaunuisessa yksikössä voisi olla edes yksi vessa hyvillä opasteilla ja hyvin ylläpidettynä.

----------


## kemkim

> N-junassa Keravalla aamuyöllä kun lähtöön on aikaa vielä yli 20min, vessa voi olla kullanarvoinen. 4-vaunuisessa yksikössä voisi olla edes yksi vessa hyvillä opasteilla ja hyvin ylläpidettynä.


Vessa voisi olla mieluummin asemilla. Itämetron monilla asemilla on karut mutta helposti puhtaana pidettävät 20 snt kolikkovessat, joita voisi olla lähijuna-asemillakin.

----------


## risukasa

> Vessa voisi olla mieluummin asemilla. Itämetron monilla asemilla on karut mutta helposti puhtaana pidettävät 20 snt kolikkovessat, joita voisi olla lähijuna-asemillakin.


Jos vain varikolla riittää kapasiteettia, niin luulisi junanvessojen olevan paljon halvempia ja helpompia ylläpidettäviä. Aina henkilökuntaa lähistöllä (hillitsee ilkivaltaa) ja huollettavat tulevat pajan luokse eikä toisinpäin (ympäristö- energia- ja työvoimasäästö).

Sellaisilla asemilla, joiden lähistöltä ei löydy sopivan hämyisiä pusikoita, saa toki olla lisäksi niitä kiinteitä vessojakin  :Smile:

----------


## otto s

Ainakin Itäkeskuksessa on laiturialueella ilmaiset vessat (kusilaari).

----------


## Lari Nylund

Aluksi lainaus Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy:n tiedotteesta:

"Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy ja Stadler Bussnang AG ovat 31.10.2006 allekirjoittaneet hankintasopimuksen 32 neljävaunuisen Flirt - sähkömoottorijunayksikön toimittamisesta YTV-alueen lähiliikenteeseen. 

Junayksiköt tulevat matkustajaliikenteeseen vuoden 2009 lopun ja vuoden 2014 ensimmäisen neljänneksen välisenä aikana.

Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy on 31.10.2006 allekirjoittanut leasingsopimuksen junayksiköiden rahoituksesta Handelsbanken Finans AB (julk) Suomen sivukonttoritoiminnan kanssa."

Olen mukana yhtenä junahenkilökunnan edustajana projektissa. Mielenkiinnolla ottaisin vastaan Teidän, alan harrastajien, näkemyksiä ja kokemuksia hyvistä lähijunista joita olette käyttäneet maailmalla. Ymmärrätte varmasti, että projektin etenemisestä en voi raportoida julkisesti enempää kuin tilaaja ja valmistaja sallii. Se mikä on meidän kaikkien nähtävissä ja koettavissa jo käytössä olevista FLIRT-junista keski-Euroopassa on toki sallittua kerrottavaa. Olenkin lisännyt vaunut.orgin puolelle muutamia kuvia sveitsiläisistä FLIRT'eistä normaaliliikenteessä. Seuraavan linkin takaa löytyy myös muiden kuvia hakusanalla Flirt: http://vaunut.org/kuvat?kuvaus=Flirt&paikka=&kuvaaja=0 . Lupaan yrittää parhaani, että kaluston valmistumisen aikaan olisi esimerkiksi Resiina-lehdestä luettavissa mielenkiintoinen artikkeli tästä uudesta tulokkaasta suomalaisraiteilla.

Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy:n sivu löytyy osoitteesta http://www.junakalusto.fi/ .

Toivon hyviä ideoita, kommentteja ja kirjoituksia tulevaisuuden junaa varten.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Uusimmassa Resiinassa muuten kerrotaan, että Junakaluston tilaamiin juniin on tulossa vain 6 ovea/sivu.


Tämä on totta eli Flirtin Suomeen saapuvassa versiossa on 6 sivuovea. Malli on minuakin ihmetyttänyt, koska 8 sivuovellinenkin malli on olemassa. Toisaalta 7 vuoden lähiliikennekonduktöörin kokemuksella voin sanoa, että tuntuu olevan pääkaupunkiseudulla aivan sama onko junassa 4 tai jopa 20 sivuovea käytettävissä, koska ainoa ruuhkautuva ovi on yksikön Helsingin päässä. Tämä valitettavasti näkyy sitten pysähdysajoissa ja täsmällisyydessä - matkustajien itse sitä välttämättä ymmärtämättä.

Lipunmyyntiosaston sijainti Flirteissä onkin mm. eräs tekijä, jossa pyritään löytämään ruuhkia ensimmäisessä vaunussa helpottava päätös.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Nytpä olisi muuten kaikki mahdollisuudet luoda sitä raskaan raideliikenteen yhteistä brändiä maalaamalla nuo junat oransseiksi.


Junien väritys on julkistettu UITP-messuilla. Kuvasta http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/37159 pystyy näkemään keulan värityksen ja sivuille on tulossa sinistä yhtenäistä viivaa ikkunoiden alle ja päälle lukuunottamatta moottoritiloja yksiköiden päädyissä matkustamon ja ohjaamon välillä, jossa viiva on katkonaista. Tällaisen kuvan antaa ainakin Stadlerin esite Sm5-junista. Väritys on siis bussilinjalta 550 tuttu, mikä on mielestäni varsin onnistunut ja hyvännäköinen brändi pääkaupunkiseudulla.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Mitä lähijunien vessoihin tulee, niin silloin kun on ollut tosi tarve käyttää niitä, niin puolessa tapauksista se on ollut joko suljettu vesisäiliön tyhjenemisen tms teknisen viian vuoksi, ja silloinkin kun siihen on päässyt, se on ollut niin törkeässä kunnossa että likaa vain vaatteensa siinä. Täysin turha laitos kun eivät ole koskaan asianmukaisessa kunnossa.


Lähijunien vessojen toiminta tai niiden toimimattomuus ovat ikäviä juttuja. Useasti niiden heikko kunto tai toimimattomuus saattaa johtua myös asiakkaiden tavoista käyttäytyä yleisissä vessoissa - valitettavasti. Esimerkiksi käsipyyhepaperin tai jopa kokonaisen vessapaperirullan tunkeminen alipainevessaan tietää tukkeutumista ja ongelmia kanssamatkustajille. Ikävää, ettei toiminnantekijä ajattele yhtään mitä tekee.

Sm5-junissa tulee olemaan yksi isohko inva-wc, jossa on pyritty vähentämään ilkivallan mahdollisuutta vessan toiminnan suhteen. Toivottavasti se pysyy siistinä ja mielyttävän käyttäjilleen. Kuvassa SBB:n Zug-Erstfeld välin Flirtin vessasta.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Ulkokuva (huomatkaa junan loppuopaste tyylin Sveitsi: yksi valkoinen valo oikealla)


Onko kyseessä loppuopaste vai seisontatilasta kertova valo? Ainakin SBB:n Konstanz-Engen välillä käyttämässä Flirtissä on kuvieni perusteella kaksi punavaloa takaohjaamon päädyssä palamassa. Kyseinen juna tosin liikennöi Saksan puolella, joten voi johtua sitten siitäkin.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Minua on askarruttanut, mikä se tyhjä tila kummankin pään ohjamon takana on. Jos sinnekin saisi istuimia, voisi paikkaluku nousta 250:een.


Toivottavasti Rainerin ehdottamia istuimia ei tuohon tyhjään tilaan asenneta. Siellä nimittäin sijaitsee junan liikkumiseen huomattavasti vaikuttavia laitteistoja, joiden poistaminen saisi junan pysymään paikoillaan ilman erillistä veturia.

----------


## vristo

> Junien väritys on julkistettu UITP-messuilla. Kuvasta http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/37159 pystyy näkemään keulan värityksen ja sivuille on tulossa sinistä yhtenäistä viivaa ikkunoiden alle ja päälle lukuunottamatta moottoritiloja yksiköiden päädyissä matkustamon ja ohjaamon välillä, jossa viiva on katkonaista. Tällaisen kuvan antaa ainakin Stadlerin esite Sm5-junista. Väritys on siis bussilinjalta 550 tuttu, mikä on mielestäni varsin onnistunut ja hyvännäköinen brändi pääkaupunkiseudulla.


Joo, vaikuuttaa varsin hyvältä väritykseltä ja mieleeni tulikin ajatus: olisiko päinvastoin mahdontonta, että metronkin väritys olisi tuollainen. Siitähän on tulossa myös seudullinen joukkoliikenneväline. 
Ei silti, arvostan kovasti aikanaan arvostettujen suomalaisten muotoilijoiden Antti Nurmesniemen ja Börje Rajalinin luomaa Helsingin metron brändiä, joka on kyllä harvinaisen onnistunut ja yhdistyy automaattisesti mielessä juuri Helsingin metroon ja sen isoon valkoiseen M-kirjaimeen oranssilla pohjalla. Se on mielestäni yksi suomalaisen teollisen muotoilun huippuja ja edelleen modernin oloinen vaikka on jo yli 30 vuotta vanha. Löytyy mm. täältä: linkki
Mutta ainahan ulkoasua eri asioissa joskus muutellaan; olisiko nyt Helsingin seudun metron aika?




> Lähijunien vessojen toiminta tai niiden toimimattomuus ovat ikäviä juttuja. Useasti niiden heikko kunto tai toimimattomuus saattaa johtua myös asiakkaiden tavoista käyttäytyä yleisissä vessoissa - valitettavasti. Esimerkiksi käsipyyhepaperin tai jopa kokonaisen vessapaperirullan tunkeminen alipainevessaan tietää tukkeutumista ja ongelmia kanssamatkustajille. Ikävää, ettei toiminnantekijä ajattele yhtään mitä tekee.
> 
> Sm5-junissa tulee olemaan yksi isohko inva-wc, jossa on pyritty vähentämään ilkivallan mahdollisuutta vessan toiminnan suhteen. Toivottavasti se pysyy siistinä ja mielyttävän käyttäjilleen. Kuvassa SBB:n Zug-Erstfeld välin Flirtin vessasta.


Idea: tehdään vessan seinistä läpinäkyvät, niin että kanssamatkustajat voivat vahtia "hädällä olevan" tekemisiä. Loppuu ilkivalta nopeasti  :Wink: .

----------


## pjh

> Vessa voisi olla mieluummin asemilla. Itämetron monilla asemilla on karut mutta helposti puhtaana pidettävät 20 snt kolikkovessat, joita voisi olla lähijuna-asemillakin.


Nuokin vessat voisivat kolikoiden lisäksi toimia matkakortilla. Sopivaa kolikkoa kun ei kovin usein satu olemaan taskussa.

----------


## pjh

> Väritys on siis bussilinjalta 550 tuttu, mikä on mielestäni varsin onnistunut ja hyvännäköinen brändi pääkaupunkiseudulla.


Olen samaa mieltä brändin hyvännäköisyydestä ja soveltuvuudesta. Keulan huomiovärin puuttuminen mietityttää. Oletan, että punavalkoisissa sitä ei katsota tarvittavan, mutta vihreä yleisilme kyllä voisi sellaisen vaatia? Tai ainakin saada jonkun ao. viranomaisen vaatimaan.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Keulan huomiovärin puuttuminen mietityttää.


Mielenkiintoinen näkökulma. Se, että junayksiköt ovat tulossa pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteeseen tosin tarkoittanee sitä, ettei niitä nähdä rataosilla jossa olisi ylikäytäviä tai tasoristeyksiä käytössä - ellei rantaradalle lähdetä tarpeeksi pitkälle...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on totta eli Flirtin Suomeen saapuvassa versiossa on 6 sivuovea. Malli on minuakin ihmetyttänyt, koska 8 sivuovellinenkin malli on olemassa. Toisaalta 7 vuoden lähiliikennekonduktöörin kokemuksella voin sanoa, että tuntuu olevan pääkaupunkiseudulla aivan sama onko junassa 4 tai jopa 20 sivuovea käytettävissä, koska ainoa ruuhkautuva ovi on yksikön Helsingin päässä. Tämä valitettavasti näkyy sitten pysähdysajoissa ja täsmällisyydessä - matkustajien itse sitä välttämättä ymmärtämättä.


Tästä väitteestä rohkenen olla eri mieltä. Mitä enemmän ovia vaunussa on, sen sujuvammaksi junakyyti tulee ruuhka-aikaan varsinkin. Se, miksi Helsingin päässä junissa on enemmän tungosta koskee vain Päärataa, koska sillä suurin osa asemista on rakennettu niin hölmösti että pääuloskäynti on laiturin eteläpäässä. Tämä seikka olisi voitu ottaa huomioon ns kaupunkirataa rakennettaessa, mutta kun ei otettu! 

Rantaradalla tilanne on sikäli parempi koska aika monella asemalla pääuloskäynti on länsipäässä, joten junien joka vaunussa on tasaisesti yhtä kova tungos, ja tungosta onkin ollut kesäkuussa kun kesäaikataulut tulivat voimaan.




> Lipunmyyntiosaston sijainti Flirteissä onkin mm. eräs tekijä, jossa pyritään löytämään ruuhkia ensimmäisessä vaunussa helpottava päätös


Mitä lipunmyyntivaunun sijoitteluun tulee, niin kannattaisi vakavasti harkita junissa tapahtuvan lipunmyynnin lopettamista kokonaan YTV-alueen kaupunkiradoilla. Lippujen myyminen ruuhkajunassa on lähinnä akrobaattien hommaa. Vaikka se onnistuu sinulta, niin aika usein vähän hitaamman myyjän tai hankalamman asiakkaan osuessa kohdalle, koko juna joutuu seisomaan asemalla kunnes lippu ja pahimmassa tapauksessa vielä pankkikortin kuitti on saatu tulostettua, ennenkuin konnari pääsee änkeämään ovelle antamaan lähtöluvan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Junien väritys on julkistettu UITP-messuilla. Kuvasta http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/37159 pystyy näkemään keulan värityksen ja sivuille on tulossa sinistä yhtenäistä viivaa ikkunoiden alle ja päälle lukuunottamatta moottoritiloja yksiköiden päädyissä matkustamon ja ohjaamon välillä, jossa viiva on katkonaista.


Olen antanut kertoa itselleni, ettei kuvasta suoraan näe oikeaa väritystä. Kustannusten säästämiseksi tuo muovinen keulan maketti on sama kuin SBB:n junilla. Punaiset osat vain vaihdettiin vihreiksi.

Junan kylkeen on kuulemma tulossa valkoisen lisäksi hopeanharmaata. Esitteen kuvassa väri erottuu heikosti.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Tästä väitteestä rohkenen olla eri mieltä. Mitä enemmän ovia vaunussa on, sen sujuvammaksi junakyyti tulee ruuhka-aikaan varsinkin.


Ehdottomasti kannattaa olla eri mieltä - se lisää keskustelua. Mitä ovien määrään tulee, niin eipä se tunnu paljoa mielestäni tilanteeseen kuitenkaan vaikuttavan. Ihmisiä kiinnostaa vain se "lähimpänä omaa asemaa" ajattelu, joka tosiaan osittain johtunee asemien pääuloskäynneistä - toisaalta silkasta maalaisjärjen käytöstä kaupungissa. Enpä ole vuosien varrella vielä kertaakaan törmännyt niin täyteen junaan, ettei "aina täysistä junista" valittanut asiakas olisi päässyt istumaan junan toisessa päässä. Sille nyt vain ei tunnuta voivan mitään, että peräpäässä saa istua rauhassa koko matkan ja sieltä pääsee Helsingissä nopeammin ulos kuin samaan aikaan etupään täydessä vaunussa istunut odottelee vielä ulospääsyä.

Ovien käyttämisestä pitäisi kuvata oppituntivideo Valimossa, kun A-juna pysähtyy siellä. Valimon asiakkaat nimittäin ovat oppineet yksiköiden pysähdyspaikat ja käyttävät kaikkia ovia. On ihailtavaa katsella sitä toimintaa päivittäin, kun tuollaiset 100-300 henkilöäkin saatetaan ottaa kyytiin tuollaisen 30 sekunnin aikana.







> Se, miksi Helsingin päässä junissa on enemmän tungosta koskee vain Päärataa, koska sillä suurin osa asemista on rakennettu niin hölmösti että pääuloskäynti on laiturin eteläpäässä. Tämä seikka olisi voitu ottaa huomioon ns kaupunkirataa rakennettaessa, mutta kun ei otettu!.


Aloin oikein miettimään asiaa ja päädyin tällaiseen tulokseen:
Helsinki: etelä
Pasila: keskellä
Käpylä: pohjoinen
Oulunkylä: pohjoinen
Pukinmäki: pohjoinen
Malmi: 50/50 kumpi nyt on pääreitti
Tapanila: 50/50
Puistola: etelä
Tikkurila: etelä
Hiekkaharju: etelä
Koivukylä: 50/50
Rekola: 50/50
Korso: etelä
Savio: pohjoinen
Kerava: keskellä




> Tungosta onkin ollut kesäkuussa kun kesäaikataulut tulivat voimaan.


Ihmettelen itsekin, että kesäaikatauluihin pitää hypätä heti 1.6. lähimpänä sunnuntaina. Miksei voida odottaa juhannukseen? YTV on kuitenkin sitten se liikenteen tilaaja, joten sitä saa mitä tilaa. Jos ruuhkaa haluaa, niin kyllähän sen saa aikaiseksi. Yllättävän hyvin on kuitenkin niissä junissa mahduttu olemaan, joissa olen itse ollut kesäkuun aikana. Ei sitä 200 hengelle tarvitse 400 istumapaikkaa, jos laukut pidetään sylissä tai hattuhyllyillä. Tilaa kyllä olisi, jos toiset otettaisiin huomioon.




> Mitä lipunmyyntivaunun sijoitteluun tulee, niin kannattaisi vakavasti harkita junissa tapahtuvan lipunmyynnin lopettamista kokonaan YTV-alueen kaupunkiradoilla. Lippujen myyminen ruuhkajunassa on lähinnä akrobaattien hommaa. Vaikka se onnistuu sinulta, niin aika usein vähän hitaamman myyjän tai hankalamman asiakkaan osuessa kohdalle, koko juna joutuu seisomaan asemalla kunnes lippu ja pahimmassa tapauksessa vielä pankkikortin kuitti on saatu tulostettua, ennenkuin konnari pääsee änkeämään ovelle antamaan lähtöluvan.


Lipunmyynti on osa asiakaspalvelua konduktöörin työssä. Se ei ole päätehtävä, joten ainakin itse keskeytän lipunmyynnin asematoimintojen ajaksi. Ei se vaadi kuin pienen kohteliaisuuden eli "pieni hetki, käyn ovella" ja junaturvallisuustehtävät sekä täsmällisyys tulee otettua huomioon. Se suuntaus nykyaikana, että jopa 2,20 euron liput ostetaan pankki- tai luottokorteilla on huolestuttava. Toisaalta hyvä, että huolehdittavana on vähemmän käteistä, mutta toisaalta - se vie aikaa. No, allekirjoittaneella on eläkkeelle pääsemiseen päiviä jäljellä noin 12740 eli kyllä tässä vaiheessa ei hirveästi stressiä ota myydyistä tai myymättömistä lipuista. Se myydään mitä ehditään työnantajan tarjoamalla myyntilaitteella. Jos eläkkeelle pääsyyn alkaa vaikuttamaan myytyjen lippujen määrä, esim. miljoona lippua pitää myydä, että pääset eläkkeelle niin sitten aloitan mielipidetaistelun myyntilaitteen nopeudesta. No worries, sanoi australialainen.

Eräs tekijä lipunmyyntiosastossa vaadittaville akrobaatintaidoille on myös matkakorttiasiakkaat (kausilippulaiset) lipunmyyntiosastossa. Jos heistä suurinosa käyttäisi ei lipunmyynti-osastoa matkustamiseen, niin akrobaattitaitoja tarvitsisi hieman vähemmän - mutta kun hekin haluavat olla lähempänä määräasemaansa.

Loppuun pieni tarina asiakaspalautteesta: Jälleen oli lähijunassa täyttä ja konduktööri meni ilmoittamaan asiakkaille junan peräpäässä olevan vapaita paikkoja taas, kuten aina. Asiakas mietti hetken ja sanoi: "Jos siellä junan peräpäässä on kerran aina paikkoja, niin miksei sitä vaunua voida siirtää junan etupäähän..."

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Olen antanut kertoa itselleni, ettei kuvasta suoraan näe oikeaa väritystä. Kustannusten säästämiseksi tuo muovinen keulan maketti on sama kuin SBB:n junilla. Punaiset osat vain vaihdettiin vihreiksi.
> 
> Junan kylkeen on kuulemma tulossa valkoisen lisäksi hopeanharmaata. Esitteen kuvassa väri erottuu heikosti.


Kukaan ei kai vielä ole nähnyt oikeaa väritystä, mutta hieman ihmettelisin jos ei tuo esitteen kuva olisi jo hyvin lähellä sitä. "Jokeriväritykselle" annan kuitenkin itse pisteet. Erottuu selkeästi VR:n ja HKL:n väreistä sekä on jo alkanut tekemään omaa brändiä tutuksi pääkaupunkiseudulla mukavan ja nopean joukkoliikenteen parissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aloin oikein miettimään asiaa ja päädyin tällaiseen tulokseen:
> Helsinki: etelä
> Pasila: keskellä
> Käpylä: pohjoinen
> Oulunkylä: pohjoinen
> Pukinmäki: pohjoinen
> Malmi: 50/50 kumpi nyt on pääreitti
> Tapanila: 50/50
> Puistola: etelä
> ...


Pääradan merkittävimmillä asemilla pääuloskäynti on etelässä tai 50/50 -tilanne. Pasilassakin  voidaan katsoa että se on etelässä kanssa, kun ajetaan korkeintaan 2-runkoisilla junilla. Harvoinhan taidetaan K-junia ajaa pidempinä?




> Ihmettelen itsekin, että kesäaikatauluihin pitää hypätä heti 1.6. lähimpänä sunnuntaina. Miksei voida odottaa juhannukseen? YTV on kuitenkin sitten se liikenteen tilaaja, joten sitä saa mitä tilaa.


Ja palvelun tuottajalla on monopoli, niin minkäs voi kun ei voi keltään muultakaan tilata. 





> Jos ruuhkaa haluaa, niin kyllähän sen saa aikaiseksi. Yllättävän hyvin on kuitenkin niissä junissa mahduttu olemaan, joissa olen itse ollut kesäkuun aikana. Ei sitä 200 hengelle tarvitse 400 istumapaikkaa, jos laukut pidetään sylissä tai hattuhyllyillä. Tilaa kyllä olisi, jos toiset otettaisiin huomioon.


Yhdessä toisessa ketjussa oli puhetta metrovaunujen sisustuksesta, ja täytyy todeta että fiksumpi on. Olisin Flirtistä toivonut samankaltaista. 




> Lipunmyynti on osa asiakaspalvelua konduktöörin työssä. Se ei ole päätehtävä, joten ainakin itse keskeytän lipunmyynnin asematoimintojen ajaksi. Ei se vaadi kuin pienen kohteliaisuuden eli "pieni hetki, käyn ovella" ja junaturvallisuustehtävät sekä täsmällisyys tulee otettua huomioon. Se suuntaus nykyaikana, että jopa 2,20 euron liput ostetaan pankki- tai luottokorteilla on huolestuttava. Toisaalta hyvä, että huolehdittavana on vähemmän käteistä, mutta toisaalta - se vie aikaa. No, allekirjoittaneella on eläkkeelle pääsemiseen päiviä jäljellä noin 12740 eli kyllä tässä vaiheessa ei hirveästi stressiä ota myydyistä tai myymättömistä lipuista. Se myydään mitä ehditään työnantajan tarjoamalla myyntilaitteella. Jos eläkkeelle pääsyyn alkaa vaikuttamaan myytyjen lippujen määrä, esim. miljoona lippua pitää myydä, että pääset eläkkeelle niin sitten aloitan mielipidetaistelun myyntilaitteen nopeudesta. No worries, sanoi australialainen.


Kuvittelisin, että et myy enää lippuja kun sulla on ikää 40+, olet kaiketi esimiestehtävissä enemmän tai vähemmän pysyvästi, ja nykyinen myyntilaitekin on Rautatiemuseossa, don't worry. Pankkikorttisählääjät sensijaan eivät ole, ellei VR tai YTV muuta radikaalisti periaatteita miten lipunmyyntiä hoidetaan.  

t. Rainer

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Harvoinhan taidetaan K-junia ajaa pidempinä?


Kyllä niitä kolmen Sm-yksikön K-junia liikkuu ruuhka-aikoina.




> Yhdessä toisessa ketjussa oli puhetta metrovaunujen sisustuksesta, ja täytyy todeta että fiksumpi on. Olisin Flirtistä toivonut samankaltaista.


Olen itse käynyt myös keskusteluja Flirtin sisustuksesta ja toivottavasti junan lähes kokonaan näkeminen sisältä helpottaa ruuhkia etupäässä. Näkyvyyttä on nimittäin inva-wc:n kohtaa lukuunottamatta oikeastaan koko yksikön päästä päähän. Nykyisinhän siirtymättömyyttä aiheuttaa myös se, ettei junayksikön paikkatilannetta ole nähtävissä yhdellä silmäyksellä. Seiniä ja väliovia löytyy yksiköistä uskomattomia määriä.




> Kuvittelisin, että et myy enää lippuja kun sulla on ikää 40+, olet kaiketi esimiestehtävissä enemmän tai vähemmän pysyvästi


Saa nähdä, että mitä tulevaisuus tuo tullessaan. Nautin kyllä täysillä työstäni konduktöörinä, mutta toisaalta vuosien varrella kertynyttä kokemusta olisi kyllä mukava käyttää muissakin tehtävissä (vinkki vinkki ja terveisiä työnantajapuolelle). Kuitenkin konduktöörin oikeudet olisi syytä pitää voimassa, että tarvittaessa voisi toimia myös kentällä. Aloittelin aikanaan VR:n uraani mm. lipputoimistossa myyntivirkailijana ja olen pitänyt myös sen puolen oikeuksia voimassa tekemällä muutaman vuoron silloin tällöin lipputoimistoissa. Varsin mukavaa vaihtelua ja kokemuksesta ei ainakaan haittaa ole, kun konduktöörin työssäkin tietää mitä lipputoimistossa tehdään.

----------


## SD202

> Aloin oikein miettimään asiaa ja päädyin tällaiseen tulokseen:
> Käpylä: pohjoinen


Itse asiassa sekä etelä että pohjoinen. Toki suurempi osa matkustajista poistuu Käpylän laitureilta pohjoisen uloskäynnin kautta. Olisiko käyttäjämäärät uloskäynneittäin joku tuollainen "fifti-siksti"... ei kun siis 40-60? Etelä ensiksi lueteltuna.

Ja mitä tulee tuohon pankkikortinkäyttövimmaan, niin se nyt vaan tuntuu valitettavasti olevan muoti-ilmiö, että parin euron ostoksetkin pitää maksaa muovirahalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sille nyt vain ei tunnuta voivan mitään, että peräpäässä saa istua rauhassa koko matkan ja sieltä pääsee Helsingissä nopeammin ulos kuin samaan aikaan etupään täydessä vaunussa istunut odottelee vielä ulospääsyä.


Tästä ovi- ja sisustusasiasta vielä, niin Helsingin rautatieaseman nykyiset päätepuskimiin päättyvät raiteet tuskin tulevat olemaan hamaan tappiin asti Flirt-junien päätesema Helsingin keskustassa. Nimittäin jos Pisara-tunnelilenkki rakennetaan seuraavien 40 vuoden aikana, niin todennäköisesti Flirtejä pistetään sinne, ja silloin olisi suotavaa että ovirakaisut muistuttaisivat mahdollisimman paljon metroa, koska metrohan se Pisara pohjimmillaan on. Onkohan Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy:ssä ajateltu sitä?

Sitten olisin kysynyt siitä, tiedätkö sinä tai joku muu varmuudlla, että tuleeko Flirteihin todellakin yksi puolikas vaunu pelkästään polkpyöriä ja lastenrattaita varten kuten joukkoliikenne-lehden kuvassa oli, ja jos tulee, niin miksi juuri sellainen ratkaisu?

t. Rainer

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Sitten olisin kysynyt siitä, tiedätkö sinä tai joku muu varmuudlla, että tuleeko Flirteihin todellakin yksi puolikas vaunu pelkästään polkpyöriä ja lastenrattaita varten kuten joukkoliikenne-lehden kuvassa oli, ja jos tulee, niin miksi juuri sellainen ratkaisu?


Flirt-junissa tällainen tila tosiaan on, eikä Helsingin versio poikkea muista. Lastenvaunujen ja pyörien kuljettaminen on nykyisin varsin yleistä, joten tilaa niillekin on oltava. Samalla kyseessä on myös pyörätuolimatkustajille soveltuva vaunu, jossa sijaitsee myös inva-wc. Kyseisessä vaunussa on myös huomattava määrä klaffi-istuimia, jotka ovat selkeästi mukavamman oloisia kuin muussa kalustossa. Voidaan siis sanoa, että sieltä löytyy jokaiselle jotakin...

----------


## ultrix

> Enpä ole vuosien varrella vielä kertaakaan törmännyt niin täyteen junaan, ettei "aina täysistä junista" valittanut asiakas olisi päässyt istumaan junan toisessa päässä.


Täytyypä tähän väliin todeta oma kokemukseni eräänä tuikitavallisena elokuisena lauantai-iltana vuonna 2006 N-junassa Helsingistä Hiekkaharjuun noin klo 22-23 välillä. Junassa oli käytössä tasan yksi Sm4-yksikkö, juna oli täpötäynnä Helsingistä juhlimasta palaavia matkalaisia. Eikä ollut tietääkseni mitään erityistä festivaalia, Psl rauhanasemalla oli tosin pienehkö "hippifestari" käynnissä.

Matkustin sitä paitsi Keravan päädyssä, joten en päässyt sen tarkemmin katsomaan, olisiko Helsingin päädyssä mahdollisesti ollut jopa yksittäisiä  istumapaikkoja, vai olisiko se sittenkin  niinkuin todennäköistä on  ollut vielä täydempi. Joka tapauksessa matkustin seisaaltani junan aivan etumaisessa osastossa, ja istumaan pääsin vasta Puistolan jälkeen. Bussissa vastaavaa ruuhkaa kutsuttaisiin "tuulilasikuormaksi".

Jo tämän takia on siis suotavaa, että Sm5-FLIRT-yksikkö tulee olemaan jo yksinään useimmiten riittävän pitkä, ja pidemmille matkoille tarkoitetut Sm4-junat pääsevät oikeuksiinsa Sn 160-aikatauluilla suunnitelluille reiteille.

----------


## Murzu

> Ovien käyttämisestä pitäisi kuvata oppituntivideo Valimossa, kun A-juna pysähtyy siellä. Valimon asiakkaat nimittäin ovat oppineet yksiköiden pysähdyspaikat ja käyttävät kaikkia ovia. On ihailtavaa katsella sitä toimintaa päivittäin, kun tuollaiset 100-300 henkilöäkin saatetaan ottaa kyytiin tuollaisen 30 sekunnin aikana."


Totta, tiedä sitten onko työssäkäyvien ihmisten muisti parempi. Valimossa kun 100% junan käyttäjistä on menossa töihin tai tulossa sieltä. Esim Korsossa prosenttiosuudet ovat jotain aivan toista luokkaa, jokainen voi päätellä miten. Korsossakin samat ihmiset käyttävät junia, mutta eivät koskaan muista mihin se juna eilen pysähtyi. Korsossa väki seisoo AINA portaiden yläpäässä, ja AINA se on yhtä suuri ihmetys kun juna ei tulekaan porraspäähän saakka, vaan pysähtyy jo ennemmin pysähtymismerkkien mukaisesti. Vähän sama kuin "kakkakärpäinen" unohtaa sekunnin välein että lamppu on kuuma. 

Tosin kehittää voisi VR:n / RHK:n toimintaakin siten, että laiturinäytössä olisi yksiköiden määrä kuvallisesti alalaidassa, siellähän on tilaa ja kai valmiuskin tälle. Näin matkustajat tietäisivät jo etukäteen yksiköiden määrän ja osaisivat sijoittua paremmin. Lisäksi laituriin voisi maalata yhden yksikön pysähtymiskohdan, joka tuottaa eniten ongelmia. Talvella tämä ei toki näkyisi lumen alta, hmmm, no can do.

----------


## ultrix

> Tosin kehittää voisi VR:n / RHK:n toimintaakin siten, että laiturinäytössä olisi yksiköiden määrä kuvallisesti alalaidassa, siellähän on tilaa ja kai valmiuskin tälle. Näin matkustajat tietäisivät jo etukäteen yksiköiden määrän ja osaisivat sijoittua paremmin.


Kaukoliikenteessähän tämä ja laiturisektorit ovat jo käytössä taajamajunia lukuunottamatta. Lienevätkö lähiliikenneasemien laiturinäytöt sen verran erilaisia, että tätä ei voida noin vain toteuttaa?

----------


## Murzu

> Kaukoliikenteessähän tämä ja laiturisektorit ovat jo käytössä taajamajunia lukuunottamatta. Lienevätkö lähiliikenneasemien laiturinäytöt sen verran erilaisia, että tätä ei voida noin vain toteuttaa?


Kyllä, ja varsin huonolla menestyksellä. Lahden asema uusittiin juuri ja ihmiset odottaa junaa aivan eri paikassa mihin junan sektorimerkit osoittavat junan pysähtyvän. Esim 4:n vaunun IC2 juna (hesaan päin mentäessä) pysähtyy merkkien mukaan niin että juna tulee vain katoksen puoleen väliin saakka ja puolet junasta jää vesisateeseen. Ja ihmiset ovat suurin osa veturista 50 metriä eteenpäin.

En tiedä onko
a) sektorimerkit väärässä paikassa junien pysähtymismerkkeihin nähden
b) junien pysähtymismerkit väärässä paikassa sektoreihin nähden
c) ihmiset väärässä paikassa
d) laiturinäytön vaunut väärässä sektorissa
e) katos ja raput väärässä paikassa 
f) nämä kaikki jossain määrin eri paikoissa toisiinsa nähden

Jotkut ajavat junan ns katoksen kohtaan missä ihmiset ovat, tällöin sektorit eivät toki osu kohdilleen ja siitäkös ihmiset valittavat kun vaunua ei heti löydy. Mutta valitetaan siitäkin jos juna ei pysähdy ihmisten kohdalle.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Sm5-JUNAYKSIKÖIDEN VÄRIT JA MUOTOILU

Sm5-junayksiköiden hankinta on edennyt hankintasopimuksen aikataulun mukaisesti. Suunnitteluvaihe ja siihen kuuluva Sm5-junayksikön modifiointi Suomen olosuhteisiin ovat pääosin valmiit ja junayksiköiden kokoonpano on alkamassa Stadlerin tehtaalla Bussnangissa, Sveitsissä tammikuun 2008 aikana.

Junayksiköt tulevat matkustajaliikenteeseen vuoden 2009 viimeisen ja vuoden 2014 ensimmäisen neljänneksen välisenä aikana.

Kuvia Sm5-junayksiköissä toteutettavasta värityksestä ja sisustuksesta sekä uusin tiedoite luettavissa kokonaisuudessaan osoitteessa http://www.junakalusto.fi/uutisia.html

----------


## Aleksi.K

Minä en tuosta Ytv-värityksestä pidä. Juna pitää olla Vr-värein, eikä minkään ytv:n. Toivottavasti ei samalla vaihdu konduktöörinkin työasun väritys, vaan pysyy sama fiksu ja vr eli junamainen tyyli..

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Juna pitää olla Vr-värein, eikä minkään ytv:n.


VR Oy ei omista ko. junia, eikä toivottavasti pian myöskään aja niitä. Liikenneministeri Anu Vehviläinen on jo ilmoittanut, että pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunien kilpailuttaminen selvitetään. Jos selvitys tehdään asiallisesti, se johtaa kilpailutukseen nopealla aikataululla.

EDIT:

No joo, onhan VR osakas nykyisessä Pääkaupunkiseudun junakalusto Oy:ssä, ja hyviin tapoihin toki kuuluu toivottaa jokaiselle onnea kilpailuun. Nykyisellään VR Oy ei toki tuota kilpailua voita.

----------


## kuukanko

Harmaan suuri osuus värityksestä saa sen näyttämään vähän kolkolta ainakin kuvassa. Samaa värimaailmaa eri pohjavärillä on käytetty sinipohjaisissa jokeribusseissa ja vihreäpohjaisissa jäteautoissa ja ne molemmat näyttävät paljon iloisemmilta.

Sisätilat muuten näyttävät ihan toimivilta.

----------


## Hape

Ehdotettu ulkoväritys on tosiaan synkkä. 
Itsekin kannattaisin lähempänä jokeribussia olevaa väritystä. 
Sisätilat ovat miellyttävän rauhoittavan sävyiset. Toivottavasti materiaalit valitaan mahdollisimman kestäviksi, mutta samalla miellyttäviksi.
Lopullisen kannan voin sanoa vasta prototyypin nähtyäni.
Ja mitä henkilökunnan työasuihin tulee, niin jään odottamaan sitä disainia. Suomessa luulisi löytyvän hyviä suunnittelijoita.

----------


## Albert

> Sm5-JUNAYKSIKÖIDEN VÄRIT JA MUOTOILU
> Kuvia Sm5-junayksiköissä toteutettavasta värityksestä ja sisustuksesta sekä uusin tiedoite luettavissa kokonaisuudessaan osoitteessa http://www.junakalusto.fi/uutisia.html


Toimiva linkki kuviin (pdf)

----------


## Antero Alku

Ulkovärityksestä minulle palaa mieleen seikkailu nivelraitiovaunujen harmaan huomiovärin kanssa. Asiasta piti tapella pari vuosikymmentä kunnes epäonnistunut väritys myönnettiin.

Tämäkin juna on kuin mustavalkofilmistä. Ja molemmissa väreissä eli mustassa ja valkoisessa kura ja lika näkyvät heti. Värimaailma tulee ajatella päinvastoin kuin nyt. Vihreän ja sinisen tulee olla hallitsevat värit, joita koristellaan mustilla tai valkoisilla yksityiskohdilla.

En itse ymmärrä muotoilijoiden ja arkkitehtien viehtymystä mustavalkoisuuteen. Tämä näkyy Jokeribusseja, HKL:n uutta bussiväritystä ja metrojunia lukuunottamatta kaikessa seutumme joukkoliikennekalustossa. Ja nimenomaan niin, että perinteisestä täysvärityksestä on siirrytty valkoiseen eli värittömyyteen, jossa entinen hallitseva väri kelpuutetaan vain vähemmistönä olevana muistumana.

Itse lisäisin vihreän hallitsevaksi väriksi, kun sininen on Jokeribussien myötä omittu bussikalustoon. Sininen olisi koristeena, ja jossain voi kulkea vaikka musta, harmaa ja valkoinen yhdistelmäraita. Vai pelottaako mielleyhtymä entiseen piristävään Espoon auton väritykseen?



Antero

----------


## -Epex82-

Perinteinen vr-väritys on paras, Suomeen ei kaivata mitään Veolioita tai Connexeja kuorimaan kermaa. Vr:n  pitäisi edelleen olla valtion laitos, joka palvelisi koko maata. Minusta Espoon autojen myrkynvihreä väritys on karmea, joka tuo mieleen minulle busseja täynnä olleen Kampin kentän. Toivottavasti Vr liikennöi junia ja toivottavasti niissä on VR:n, Suomen kansan omistamien rautateiden värit, eikä jonkin ulkomaisen pellefirman. Mikko, kuka sen kilpailun voittaa? Hakunilan Liikenne Oy:n haamut vai peräti Sirola?  :Eek:

----------


## trumanb

Yritätkö, -Epex82-, tahallaan provosoida vai oletko oikeasti ärsyttävä tyhmine mielipiteinesi?

----------


## -Epex82-

Voisitko perustella miksi mielipiteeni ovat tyhmiä? Olen eri mieltä kanssasi, en tosin tiedä omaa kantaasi. Olisi kiva saada sitä asia-argumentointia. Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että Espoon autojen väritys oli ruma (makuasia) ja ne myrkynvihreät autot tuovat minulle mieleen sen ajan, kun Kampissa oli tuulinen diesel-laakso ja hirveä määrä busseja loskaisella,ankealla kentällä. Mielestäni VR on hyvä operaattori ja sen väritys on perinteinen ja hyvä.  Mitä tyhmää on siinä, että pidän nykytilannetta VR:n ja sen värityksen osalta sopivana?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mikko, kuka sen kilpailun voittaa? :


Tämän päivän tilanteessa on kaksi vaihtoehtoa:
- Mikkojen Junat Oy, jonka perustan Mikko Alameren ja muiden Raideryhmäläisten ja Kaupunkiraideryhmäläisten kanssa
- HKL - metroliikenne

Molemmat tarjoavat liikennettä nykyisen HKL-metroliikenteen hinnalla, joka on n -30% verrattuna VR Oy:hyn.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä on todella ankean näköiset junat. Uskomatonta. Muuttuisikohan väritys jos joku viitsisi vähän uutisoida noita? Vaikka toisaalta, mikäs tänne harmaaseen suomen talviankeuteen paremmin sopisi kuin yhtä harmaa ja ankea juna.

Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että junat olisi pitänyt maalata metro-oransseiksi edistämään raskasraideintegraatiota ainakin markkinoinnin tasolla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Mielestäni VR on hyvä operaattori ja sen väritys on perinteinen ja hyvä.  Mitä tyhmää on siinä, että pidän nykytilannetta VR:n ja sen värityksen osalta sopivana?


Olen samaa mieltä kirjoittajan kanssa. Kyllä Vr ihan hyvin hoitanut hommansa ja minäkin pidän Vr:n värityksestä. Minä en kaipaa junaliikenteeseen mitään Veolioita sun muita hoitamaan. Ainoa miinuspuoli Vr:ssä on se, että se saa hinnoitella matkat ja palvelut melkein miten haluaa, kun ei ole kilpailua.

----------


## -Epex82-

No väritys on mikä on, sitä emme kukaan enää voi muuttaa, ainakin typerä ytv:n tunnus jää pois. Väritys paljastaa kuitenkin yhden asian: värityksestä on virallisesti siis sovittu jo 10.1.2008. Tässä vaiheessa on ollut takuulla jo selvillä myös tulevan "joukkoliikennetoimiston" väritys, eli mielestäni uusien junien värityksestä voidaan vetää seuraava johtopäätös: uusien junien väri lienee myös uuden "joukkoliikennetoimiston" (tai mikä konttori hyvänsä) väri. Otaksuvatko muut samaa? Onko muuten nimestä tietoa,offtopic-kysymyksenä?

Ei millekään ihmeelliselle raideintegraatiolle ole tarvetta, junat ovat junia ja metrot metroja, ongelma ei ole se, että niitä ei ole integroitu, vaan se, että niitä kumpiakin on liian vähän (reittejä/linjoja). En koe ongelmaksi sitä,että meillä on nykydat+kehärata+pisara ja sen lisäksi metrot. Tietysti pohtimisen arvoista olisi, voisivatko pisaran junat käyttää rautatientorin metroasemaa, koska raideleveys sama, mutta enpä usko, eikös laiturikorkeus ole ongelma joka tapauksessa?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei millekään ihmeelliselle raideintegraatiolle ole tarvetta


Menemättä nyt siihen, onko metron ja junien todellinen integraatio tarpeellista, niin markkinoinnin tasolla ne olisi syytä brändätä yhden tuotemerkin alle, kuten yleensä Euroopassa on laita. Siitä on täällä jo keskusteltukin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ulkovärityksestä minulle palaa mieleen seikkailu nivelraitiovaunujen harmaan huomiovärin kanssa. Asiasta piti tapella pari vuosikymmentä kunnes epäonnistunut väritys myönnettiin.


Nivelraitiovaunujen alkuperäine oranssi-harmaa väritys oli mielestäni sangen onnistunut, ja vaunut todellakin huomasi paremmin, joten niiden maalaaminen uudelleen vihreiksi vain haittaasi liikenneturvallisuutta.




> Tämäkin juna on kuin mustavalkofilmistä. Ja molemmissa väreissä eli mustassa ja valkoisessa kura ja lika näkyvät heti. Värimaailma tulee ajatella päinvastoin kuin nyt. Vihreän ja sinisen tulee olla hallitsevat värit, joita koristellaan mustilla tai valkoisilla yksityiskohdilla.


Valkoinen on todella hankala pitää puhtaana. Autoilupiireissä on huomattu että likatahrat näkyvät huomattavasti vaikeamin metallihohto-hopeassa. 




> Itse lisäisin vihreän hallitsevaksi väriksi, kun sininen on Jokeribussien myötä omittu bussikalustoon. Sininen olisi koristeena, ja jossain voi kulkea vaikka musta, harmaa ja valkoinen yhdistelmäraita. Vai pelottaako mielleyhtymä entiseen piristävään Espoon auton väritykseen?


Sopisi nykyään itse asiassa ottaa mallia enemmänkin vanhan ajan busseista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nivelraitiovaunujen alkuperäine oranssi-harmaa väritys oli mielestäni sangen onnistunut, ja vaunut todellakin huomasi paremmin, joten niiden maalaaminen uudelleen vihreiksi vain haittaasi liikenneturvallisuutta.


Oranssi raita erottuu toki paremmin kuin harmaa. Mutta erottumisessa liikenteessä merkittävää ei ole väri itsessään, vaan väriytksen poikkeaminen muusta liikenneympäristön värimaailmasta.

Kadut ovat aika täynnä punaista eli melkein oranssia, sillä se on suosittu autoväri. Sen sijaan vihreän ja keltaisen yhdistelmä on harvinaista. Pidänkin alkuperäiseen Helsingin vaunujen väritykseen perustunutta suunnitelmaa alhaalla olevan keltaisen kassa parempana kuin tätä, mihin päädyttiin. Variossakin kritisoin sitä, että keltainen eli huomioväri on jätetty lähes täysin pois.

Antero

----------


## Hape

Tästä nivelvaunujen harmaa-oranssista maalauksesta on oltu montaa mieltä. Muuan taidekriitikko sanoi sen värityksen tuovan hänelle mieleen 'auringonlaskun smog-pilven takana'. Hän piti koko väriyhdistelmää tämän takia ratikan ympäritöystävälliselle imagolle haitallisena.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oranssi raita erottuu toki paremmin kuin harmaa. Mutta erottumisessa liikenteessä merkittävää ei ole väri itsessään, vaan väriytksen poikkeaminen muusta liikenneympäristön värimaailmasta.
> 
> Kadut ovat aika täynnä punaista eli melkein oranssia, sillä se on suosittu autoväri.


Oranssit autot ovat melko harvinaisia. Lähinnä tulee mieleen Huoneistokeskuksen autot, sekä paloautot, mutta eiköhän paloautotkin ole oransseja juuri siksi että ne erottuisivat? 




> Sen sijaan vihreän ja keltaisen yhdistelmä on harvinaista. Pidänkin alkuperäiseen Helsingin vaunujen väritykseen perustunutta suunnitelmaa alhaalla olevan keltaisen kassa parempana kuin tätä, mihin päädyttiin. Variossakin kritisoin sitä, että keltainen eli huomioväri on jätetty lähes täysin pois.


Raitiovaunujen nykyinen väritys on varsinkin syys-lokakuun aikaan kuin maastoväri. Se on kyllä kaunis väri, mutta vaikea havaita. Varioiden kokonaan tummanvihreä väri on vielä vaikeampi havaita. 




> Tästä nivelvaunujen harmaa-oranssista maalauksesta on oltu montaa mieltä. Muuan taidekriitikko sanoi sen värityksen tuovan hänelle mieleen 'auringonlaskun smog-pilven takana'. Hän piti koko väriyhdistelmää tämän takia ratikan ympäritöystävälliselle imagolle haitallisena.


Alkuperäinen oranssiharmaa väri ja raitojen sijoittelu oli huolella valittu, ja edusti nykyaikaista, mutta silti ajatonta kulkuneuvodesiginia parhaimillaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Alkuperäinen oranssiharmaa väri ja raitojen sijoittelu oli huolella valittu, ja edusti nykyaikaista, mutta silti ajatonta kulkuneuvodesiginia parhaimillaan.


Samaa mieltä!

Nr-vaunujen alkuperäinen muotoilu ja alkuperäinen oranssi-harmaa (porkkana) väritys kuuluvat yhteen. Ne on suunniteltu yhtä aikaa ja ovat ammattilaisten käsialaa. Nykyinen väritys on toki myös hieno, mutta laadittu laitoksen sisällä ja uhan alla.

[Hieman ohi ketjusta, ei jatketa tässä sen enempää]

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alkuperäinen oranssiharmaa väri ja raitojen sijoittelu oli huolella valittu, ja edusti nykyaikaista, mutta silti ajatonta kulkuneuvodesiginia parhaimillaan.


Compact kielsi jatkamasta, mutta jatkan kumminkin.  :Cool:  

Makuasioista ei pidä kiistellä, sillä niihin ei ole olemassa yhtä ratkaisua. Minun makuni mukaan likaisenharmaa on ruma väri raitiovaunulle. Eikä minun silmääni piristä yksi oranssi raita. Ihan taatusti on ollut ammattimuotoilija suunnittelemassa Sm5:n YTV-värityksenkin, mutta silti täältä löytyi heti monta, joiden maku ei ole sama kuin sen suunnittelijan.

Katselin kaupungilla eilen ja tänään autojen nykyväritystä, ja totesin erilaisten harmaiden tai hopeanvärin olevan hallitseva. Siitä harmaudesta ei todellakaan erotu harmaa raitiovaunu kovin hyvin, sen sijaan "maastovärinen" vihreäkeltainen oli todellakin täysin poikkeava kaupunkiympäristön värimaailmassa.

Kesällä on kaupungissakin vihreätä enemmän, mutta silloin taas keltainen erottuu. Joten jos turvallisuutta ajattelee, harmaa oranssilla raidalla jää kyllä heikommaksi kuin keltainen ja vihreä. Tämä siis ei ole makuasia, kuten se, että minä pidän keltavihreästä muutenkin.

Antero

----------


## Hape

Antero, olen kanssasi samaa mieltä.
Jos se keltainen olisi kirkkaampi sävy kuin nykyinen, vaikkapa kadmiuminkeltainne, niin se erottuisi paremmin, ja vielä keltainen vyöhyke vaunun helmaan olisi todella loistavaa.
Ja mitä paikallisjunien väritykseen tulee, niin YTV'llä on brändinä sininen-vihreä. Sitä soisi olevan junassa enemmän kuin vain ohut raita ikkunoiden päällä. Ja se musta/grafiitinharmaa on todella raskas sävy, mitkäköhän fiilikset saa kun näkee sen kaamoksen keskellä, ei ainakaan iloiset. Toivoisin jotain iloisempaa. 
Mutta makuasioista on turha kiistellä, makuja on yhtä monta kuin keskustelijoitakin. Ja kaikki ovat oikeassa.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Junakalustoyhtiössäkin on mielenkiinnolla seurattu kommentointejanne Sm5:stä. Valitettavasti heidän sivuille lisätyt kuvat eivät anna aivan oikeaa kuvaa junan värityksestä, mutta nyt olen saanut muutaman kuvan lisää joissa junayksikkö on sijoitettu rataverkolle ja todellinen väritys tulee ehkä paremmin esiin. En ehtinyt eilen lisäämään kuvia vielä tänne, mutta pyrin tekemään sen lähipäivinä. Kiitos kuitenkin tähän mennessä kirjoittamistanne kommenteista.

Muistutettakoon, että projektijohtaja Matti Vesanen on tulossa Suomen rautatiehistoriallisen seuran (SRHS) kerhoiltaan 7. huhtikuuta kertomaan projektin etenemisestä. Paikkana VR:n kokouskeskus Helsingin rautatieasemalla ja kerhoilta alkaa kello 18:00. Myös uudet SRHS:n toiminnasta kiinnostuneet ovat tervetulleita paikalle kuuntelemaan ja liittymään jäseniksi.

----------


## Junantuoma

> Junakalustoyhtiössäkin on mielenkiinnolla seurattu kommentointejanne Sm5:stä. Valitettavasti heidän sivuille lisätyt kuvat eivät anna aivan oikeaa kuvaa junan värityksestä, mutta nyt olen saanut muutaman kuvan lisää joissa junayksikkö on sijoitettu rataverkolle ja todellinen väritys tulee ehkä paremmin esiin.


Millainen se todellinen väritys sitten on? Tuo harmaa perusväri on kyllä aika kauhean epitaksiaali, sellaista ei taida olla missään muualla. Internetin ihmeellisestä maailmasta löytyy minun mielestäni tsiljardi parempaa väriyhdistelmää. YTV:n sininen ja vihreä (Jokeribussi) olisi ihan hyvä perusväriyhdistelmä junallekin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> YTV:n sininen ja vihreä (Jokeribussi) olisi ihan hyvä perusväriyhdistelmä junallekin.


Niinpä. Miksi joukkoliikenteestä pitäisi tehdä eri brändi kumipyörille ja raideliikenteelle? Joukkoliikenteen pitäisi olla yksi yhtenäinen palveluverkko joka on sujuvasti käytettävissä teknisistä ratkaisuista riippumatta. Asiakasta ei kiinnosta matkustaa metrolla tai bussilla, vaan päästä perille.

Antero

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Miksi joukkoliikenteestä pitäisi tehdä eri brändi kumipyörille ja raideliikenteelle?


No vaikka siksi, että niitä operoi ihan eri yhtiöt. Samanlailla kuin meillä on Veolilla, Concordialla yms. ovat värinsä bussien kyljissä. Siis ihan oikeasti, ei sitä peruskaduntallaajaa kiinnosta minkä väriset teipit siinä junan kyljessä on. Pääasia että perille pääsee, ja mielellään aikataulussa. Vr:n sopimus lähiliikenteen hoidosta on kuitenkin voimassa vuoteen 2017. Joten niin kauan saamme lähijunissa vr:n konduktöörejä nähdä, onneksi.

----------


## Hape

Joukkoliikenteen kulkuneuvojen värityspolitiikassa voisimme ottaa mallia vaikkapa Tukholmasta. Siellä ovat kaikki raideliikenteen vaunut maalattu samoin värisävyin sini-valkoisiksi. Samoin ovat kaikki bussit, alihankkijasta huolimatta, puna-valkoisia. Joukkoliikenteeseen on luotu yhtenäinen brändi, jota on helppo markkinoida.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siis ihan oikeasti, ei sitä peruskaduntallaajaa kiinnosta minkä väriset teipit siinä junan kyljessä on.


No, kyllä se oranssi tuntuu kovasti vaikuttavan, samoin Jokerin sinivihreä.




> Vr:n sopimus lähiliikenteen hoidosta on kuitenkin voimassa vuoteen 2017. Joten niin kauan saamme lähijunissa vr:n konduktöörejä nähdä, onneksi.


Esimerkiksi Tukholman Saltsjöbananilla matkustaessa on aika sama, mikä yhtiö konduktöörin palkan maksaa. Sama tummansininen asu vaaleansinisine raitoineen hänellä kuitenkin olisi päällä.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Hei, valitettavasti en ole vielä onnistunut lisäämään kuvia esimerkiksi tänne. Malttakaa vielä jonkin aikaa, niin eiköhän sekin onnistu. Kuvat ovat sellaisessa muodossa, että niiden liittäminen ei onnistunut suoraan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siis ihan oikeasti, ei sitä peruskaduntallaajaa kiinnosta minkä väriset teipit siinä junan kyljessä on. Pääasia että perille pääsee, ja mielellään aikataulussa.


Siinä vaiheessa kun peruskaduntallaaja astuu junaan tai bussiin, ei tietenkään ole mitään merkitystä sillä, minkä värinen se on, eikä edes sillä, mikä sen välineen nimi on. Mutta nämä ovat asioita, jotka vaikuttavat paljon, paljon ennen sitä päätöstä. Yhtenäinen brändi on helpompi hahmottaa, ja joukkoliikenteen kokonaispalvelusta välittyy oikeampi kuva.

Tukholmassa se todella näkyy erityisen hyvin, että SL:n punavalkoinen ja sinivalkoinen näkyy kaikkialla. Se luo oikean kuvan siitä, että kyseessä on tosiaan länstrafik, joka hoitaa kulkemisen mihin tahansa läänin osaan. Se myös vähentää kynnystä käyttää joukkoliikennettä uusille alueille kuljettaessa, koska sielläkin on sama tuttu sini-/punavalkoinen. Väri on palveluntarjoajalle myös velvoite: punavalkoisen bussin on tarjottava samaa palvelua kaikkialla, riippumatta paikasta ja bussifirmasta. Koska brändi on laatutason tunniste.

Yhtenäisellä brändillä todella on merkitystä, vaikkei yksikään kaduntallaaja sitä tietoisesti edes tajuaisi. Kyllä jotain kertoo jo se, että maailman suurimpien yhtiöiden arvokkainta omaisuutta on nimenomaan brändi, ja monet sen tietääkseni kirjaavat jo taseeseenkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siinä vaiheessa kun peruskaduntallaaja astuu junaan tai bussiin, ei tietenkään ole mitään merkitystä sillä, minkä värinen se on, eikä edes sillä, mikä sen välineen nimi on. Mutta nämä ovat asioita, jotka vaikuttavat paljon, paljon ennen sitä päätöstä. Yhtenäinen brändi on helpompi hahmottaa, ja joukkoliikenteen kokonaispalvelusta välittyy oikeampi kuva.


Mä uskallan omalta osaltani kyseenalaistaa sitä kulkuneuvon värin merkitystä ainakaan paikallisjoukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuuteen ja brändin luomaan mielikuvaan. 

Jos lasketaan pois sellaiset ihan lohduttomat värit kuten VR:n vanhojen puuvaunujen likaisenruskea tai hiirenharmaa, niin ulkokuoren värillä ei sinänsä ole merkitystä, eikä värimaaliman ole edes pakko olla yhtenäinen. Sehän ollaan nähty etteivät matkustajat koe mainosteipattuja busseja ja ratikoita epämiellyttäviksi, ja graffititkin hyväksytään varauksin tiettyyn rajaan asti, kunhan ikkunoita ei sotketa estämään näkemästä ulos kummassakaan tapauksessa. Myös ulkoapäin likaiset kulkuneuvot ovat luotaantyöntäviä. 

Sensijaan matkustajaopastukseen liittyvillä seikoilla on merkitystä, eli linjanumeroiden näkyminen, pysäkkien ja asemien ja eri tunnusten väritys, reittikartoilla, sekä myös ääni- ja hajumaailmalla. Kirskuvia jarruja ja pauhaavia kompressoreita ovat asioita joita ei kovin meilellään haluaisi kuunnella, eikä haistella pakokaasuja. 

Moni joka tietoisesti valitsee laivamatkansa laivan värin perusteella, on tietysti eri mieltä, mutta tässä tapauksessa on kyse siitä että kaksi kilpailevaa varustamoa ovat tehneet siitä laivan väristä niin ison jutun ettei millään muulla ole oikeastaan väliä.  Tunnustamalla minkä värisellä laivalla mielummin matkusta, paljastaa hieman intiimejä asioita itsestään, niinkuin mitä puoluetta äänestää, tai tykkääkö enemmän tummista vai blondeista :Wink: . Laivamatkallehan lähdetään nimenomaan vapaa-aika viettämään, toisin kun jos lähtee aamulla töihin. Silloin valinta tehdään oman auton tai joukkoliikenteen tai jonkun muun välillä, ei minkä värisellä. 

Toki joukkoliikenteen brändillä on merkityksensä, mutta silloin on kyse koko kaupungin yhteisestä joukkoliikenteestä. Jos joukkoliikeneyhtiöillä olisi samassa kaupungissa keskenään kilpailua samoilla reiteillä, niin silloin värillä alkaisi olla merkitystä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Aleksi.K

Turussahan suurin osa siellä liikennöivistä busseista on saman värisiä. Ytv-alueella sellainen on melkein mahdoton muutamaan ainakaan 15 vuoteen. Concordialla, Veolialla jne on omat värinsä. Samoin on nyt Vr:llä ja vielä ne junat erikseen joissa on eri väri. Loisihan se hyvän "paketin" jos junat,bussit,ratikat,metrot ja lautat olisivat saman värisiä. Tällöin syntyisi tämä Tukholman malli. Eipä olisi enään sitten paljon kuvattavaakaan jos kaikki liikennevälineet olisivat saman värisiä. Jokerin kaltaisia tuotteita kuitenkin voisi olla enemmän. Esimerkiksi jos ajatellaan että A-juna on yksi tuote niin kaikki A-reitillä liikennöivät junat olisivat saman värisiä. Tämä lisäisi mielestäni yksinkertaisuutta ja selkeyttä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Esimerkiksi jos ajatellaan että A-juna on yksi tuote niin kaikki A-reitillä liikennöivät junat olisivat saman värisiä. Tämä lisäisi mielestäni yksinkertaisuutta ja selkeyttä.


Nimenomaan juuri näin. Yksi konkreettinen hyöty on se, että on helpompi muistaa minne tietynvärinen juna kulkee, kuin että pitäisi viidentoista kirjaimen joukosta valita yksi. Satunnaiselle kulkijalle ratikoidenkin numeroita, ja etenkin numero-kirjainyhdistelmiä, on liikaa.

----------


## Compact

> Yksi konkreettinen hyöty on se, että on helpompi muistaa minne tietynvärinen juna kulkee...


Äskettäin Milanossa ollessani totesin siellä käytettävän metropolitana-radoilla värikoodia. Metropolitanalla on kolme eri linjaa; punainen M1, vihreä M2 ja keltainen M3. M1 on vanhin virtakiskometro ja muut ajojohdinmetroja. Tunnelin korkeus näytti ajolangalla ollessa olevan yhtä matala, virroitin on nimittäin lintassa aivan ala-asennossa. Eri linjoilla on oltava oma kalusto, sillä tunnusväri löytyy myös vaunujen ulkovärityksestä. Linjoilla on esikaupungeissa muutamassa tapauksessa kaksi eri haararataa. Aivan kuten Helsingin ainoalla oranssinvärisellä ja ainokaisella metrolinjallakin on kaksi lyhyttä haaraa.

Metropolitana-liikenteessä vaunujen värillä ei ole mitään merkitystä matkustajalle, sillä kaikki linjat ovat omia maailmojaan eikä asemalla voi siis eri värisiä junia nähdä. Haittaapahan tuo ainakin M2:n ja M3:n junien yhteiskäyttöä. Linjavärit toistuvat asemien nimikilpien pohjaväreissä ja muutenkin, mutta kadulla sisääntuloportaissa M-merkit ovat aina samanlaisia. En nähnyt missään hissejä ja liukuportaat ovat myös harvassa. Rata ei ole älyttömän syvässä, joten kävely alakertaan ei haittaa milánilaisia.

----------


## -Epex82-

VR:n väritys riittää oikein hyvin, muuta ei tarvita. Olisi kauheaa nähdä kaikenmaailman erivärisiä Connexeja ja Veolioita junaliikenteessäkin. Tyylikkään yksinkertaista: VR, Suomen kansan oma rautatieyhtiö, matkarahat kotiinpäin.

----------


## rutinof

Hys, hys. Ei täällä saa kehua veeärrää. Pitää haukkua sitä ahnetta monopolifirmaa, joka kerää rahat johtajien optioihin, vai minne se oli,  ja kaikkea mitä siihen liittyy, vai mihin se liittyy.

Jope

----------


## Hape

Tänään oli uutislehti 100'ssa artikkeli  Sm5-rungosta. Lehden kuvassa ei musta ollut niin pahasti halliseva väri verrattuna tällä foorumilla aikaisemmin esitettyihin kuvatiedostoihin, muuten väritys näytti samanlaiselta.
Ilmeisesti saamme nähdä junan luonnossa vielä tämän vuoden puolella, ja kyytiin pääsee ensi vuonna, tarkempia aikoja ei ole vilä tiedossa.

----------


## Kolli

Flirtin roll-out Sveitsissä 7.10.2008

http://www.ytv.fi/dynasty/kokous/2008125-13.HTM

http://www.ytv.fi/dynasty/kokous/2008125-13.PDF

Hyvä, että saadaan tilavia junia, niillä päästään hyvin huristelemaan Pisaralla ja kehäradalla!Toivottavasti VR on tulevaisuuden operaattori ja matkarahat valuvat kotiinpäin valtiolle VR:n osinkoina. Olisi kovin sääli, jos operaattori olisi ulkomainen kermankuorija räikeine väreineen!

----------


## ultrix

> Hyvä, että saadaan tilavia junia, niillä päästään hyvin huristelemaan Pisaralla ja kehäradalla!Toivottavasti VR on tulevaisuuden operaattori ja matkarahat valuvat kotiinpäin valtiolle VR:n osinkoina. Olisi kovin sääli, jos operaattori olisi ulkomainen kermankuorija räikeine väreineen!


Olisi kovin sääli, jos pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien verovarat valuisivat VR:lle ja edelleen valtiolle osinkoina. Toisin sanoen valtio kuppaisi välillisesti kuntia, joiden talous on muutenkin kiristetty äärimmilleen laman jälkeen.

Kansantaloustieteiden perusteisiin kannattaa tutustua. Talousteorioiden mukaan toimivien markkinoiden vallitessa eli kilpailutilanteessa tuottaja ottaa vain sen verran voittoa kuin markkinoilla on mahdollista ottaa, siis pienin mahdollinen voitto, joka vielä kannattaa. Loput tulevat "kuluttajan ylijäämäksi", tässä tapauksessa Helsingin seudun kunnille ja lopulta kuntalaisille itselleen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olisi kovin sääli, jos operaattori olisi ulkomainen kermankuorija räikeine väreineen!


Halvimman tarjouksen tehnyt ei määritelmällisesti voi olla kermankuorija. Jos VR:n tarjous olisikin halvin, silloin se saa myös liikennöidä. Jos VR:n tarjous ei ole halvin, alemman tarjouksen tehnyt ei voi olla kermankuorija, koska on halvempi.

Jos et ole sattunut kuulemaan, niin uudet lähijunat maalataan YTV:n sinivihreiksi eikä VR:n räikeäksi punavalkoiseksi. Ja joo, Tukholmassakin Veolia kuorii kermaa ärsyttävän räikeine vaunuineen. Voi kunpa nekin olisivat SL:n sinisiä.

YTV:n nykyinen bussien vapaa väritys on minunkin mielestäni virhe, mutta syy siihen ei ole kilpailutus vaan se, ettei tilaaja ole halunnut vaatia liikennöitsijän värejä. Kaluston räikeys ei ole peruste vastustaa kilpailutusta. Toivottavasti tämä rautalangasta vääntö riittää viimein.

----------


## Kolli

Mutta rahat menevät ulkomaille. Jos jokin ulkomainen rautatiefirma tulee Suomeen, minusta tulee kävelijä sekä henkilöautoilija. Tämä palsta on täynnä fanaattisia VR-vihaajia, jotka saavat kicksit VR:n haukkumisesta. Jos kerran joku rautatiehomma korvessa on kultakaivos, niin bisnes pystyyn vaan!

Ja olen nähnyt Flirttien värityksen. Se on todella ruma ja ei ollenkaan perinteinen,valitettavasti "uudistajat" eli uudistusta uudistusten takia-porukka voitti. Postista tehtiin Itella, Tieliikelaitoksesta Destia ja Ilmailulaitoksesta Finavia. Ko. sanat eivät tarkoita mitään, vaan ovat "trendikkäitä". Postitorvi ei enää kelvannut uusliberalisteille ja vimmaisille yksityistäjille.

----------


## hylje

> YTV:n nykyinen bussien vapaa väritys on minunkin mielestäni virhe, mutta syy siihen ei ole kilpailutus vaan se, ettei tilaaja ole halunnut vaatia liikennöitsijän värejä. Kaluston räikeys ei ole peruste vastustaa kilpailutusta. Toivottavasti tämä rautalangasta vääntö riittää viimein.


Tilaajakuosi on hankala toteuttaa nyky-pääkaupunkiseudulla, koska tilaajia (ja siis myös kuoseja) on kaksi (YTV ja HKL). Eri tarjouskilpailuissa kalusto voi vaihtaa tilaajaa, jolloin myös tilaajakuosin tulisi vaihtua. Tähän voi tulla muutos kunhan YTV sulauttaa HKL:n itseensä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tilaajakuosi on hankala toteuttaa nyky-pääkaupunkiseudulla, koska tilaajia (ja siis myös kuoseja) on kaksi (YTV ja HKL).


En tietenkään tarkoittanut, että YTV:llä ja HKL:llä olisivat omat värityksensä, koska se olisi järjetöntä. Seudun liikennejärjestelmäkin on yksi kokonaisuus, joten niin tulee olla brändinkin. Uskoisin, että nykyjärjestelmässäkin olisi mahdollista, että YTV ja HKL sopisivat yhteisestä brändivärityksestä, mutta toki se on vielä helpompaa yhdistämisen jälkeen.

----------


## Kolli

Suuri päivä tänään:

Flirtin ROLL-OUT

http://www.ytv.fi/dynasty/kokous/2008125-13.PDF

Ihme, että media ei kerro enempää.

----------


## Eki

Huomenna 11.11. ensimmäisen Sm5:n kasaus alkaa Länsisatamassa klo 8 tehtaan edustajien toimesta. Dieselveturi on tilattu ~klo 16 hakemaan hökötys Ilmalaan.

----------


## risukasa

Okei, siis TURUN länsisatamaan.

----------


## Eki

Ei tietenkään, vaan Helsinkiin. Ja sinnekin Sompasaareen, ei Länteen, kuten alkuperäinen tieto oli. 
Sen verran on ristiriitaista tietoa noutoajasta, että toisen tiedon mukaan veturi tulisi vasta klo 20. Jää nähtäväksi...

----------


## risukasa

Aa, sepä hyvä tietää. Ei muuta kun sadetakki niskaan ja kyttäämään.

----------


## Move on

> Sen verran on ristiriitaista tietoa noutoajasta, että toisen tiedon mukaan veturi tulisi vasta klo 20. Jää nähtäväksi...


Siirto on lykätty huomiseksi 12.11. Veturi on tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan menossa satamaan klo 10.

----------


## Albert

> Siirto on lykätty huomiseksi 12.11. Veturi on tämänhetkisen tiedon mukaan menossa satamaan klo 10.


Sm5 oli 10.30 (12.11.) Sörnäisissä. Katso SRS-uutiset

----------


## petteri

> Sm5 oli 10.30 (12.11.) Sörnäisissä.


En pidä tuosta värityksestä, toivottavasti ei jää pysyväksi.

----------


## ultrix

Maalattakoot siis junat jatkossa oransseiksi.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaid

Tai VR/HKL yhdistelmävärityksellä valkoinen/oranssi. Näin saataisiin muodikas retroväritys.  :Wink:

----------


## Jussi

Minulle tuo väritys kelpaisi, muuten mutta muuttaisin siniset raidat valkoisiksi. Nyt junan kyljessä on vähän liikaa värejä, siitä tulee jotenkin sekava vaikutelma. Jos Ovet halutaan laittaa eri värillä, ne voisivat sitten vaikka olla siniset tai vihreät. 

Toisaalta ei varmaan sellaista väritystä johon kaikki, tai edes suurin osa olisi täysin tyytyväinen. Ja tärkeintähän ei ole junan väri, vaan toimivuus ja sopivuus tarkoitukseensa.

----------


## Eki

Värityksestä tulee hieman mieleen Sm1 #41:n (?) värityskokeilu...

Jotenkin alunperin kuvittelin, että tuo Sm5 olisi ollut täysin matala päätytelien kohtaa lukuunottamatta, mutta eihän se olekaan. Low entry -juna vain, kuten Sm4:kin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tai VR/HKL yhdistelmävärityksellä valkoinen/oranssi. Näin saataisiin muodikas retroväritys.


Mielestäni on jo aikakin että pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunat saavat oman värityksensä että erottuvat selvästi VR:n kaukojunien puna-valkoisesta. 

Ainoa seikka joka junan osalta vähän askarruttaa, on että miksi päätyvaunuissa on vain yhdet ovet /sivu, ja se ainoa ovi ei ole edes keskellä vaunua vaan toisessa päässä.  Pelkään että järjestely ei tule toimimaan ruuhka-aikaan, vaan Flirtit joutuvat seisomaan asemilla yhtä kauan kuin vanhat korkealattiaiset Sm 1/2 -junat, ja matka-aikojen nopeutukset voidaan siltä osin unohtaa.

Tuliko nyt vahingossa tilattua taajamajunaversio Flirtistä? Valmistajahan tekee erikseen myös varsinaisia kaupunkiratoja varten tarkoittettua versiota jossa päätyvaunussa on kahdet ovet kuten välivaunuissakin. Osaako joku kertoa miksi valittiin tämä versio?

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Valmistajahan tekee erikseen myös varsinaisia kaupunkiratoja varten tarkoittettua versiota jossa päätyvaunussa on kahdet ovet kuten välivaunuissakin. Osaako joku kertoa miksi valittiin tämä versio?


Kyse tuskin on varsinaisesti versioista, vaan kunkin asiakkaan haluamasta varustelusta. Tänne on varmaankin haluttu mahdollisimman paljon istumapaikkoja yhteäisiin osastoihin ja siksi päätyvaunun toisista ovista on luovuttu. Liikenteen tempoa ei ehkä pidetä tarpeellisena nopeuttaa sen enempää kuin matalalattiaisuus, läpikuljettavuus ja erillisten eteisten poistaminen kulkua nopeuttavat.

Pääkaupunkiseudun Flirtin välivaunut taitavat muuten olla pidempiä kuin yleensä muualla. Nopeasti katsoen muualla on pääty- ja välivaunujen ovien välissä 2 ikkunaa. Meillä välivaunujen ovien välissä on 3 ikkunaa, joskin päätyvaunuihin jäisi 2 ikkunaa, jos niissä olisi ovet. Kyse voi tietysti olla myös erilaisesta ikkunajaosta.

Minusta meikäläisen Flirtin ikkunalinjatkin ovat hiukan oudot. Muualla on käytössä sellaisiakin versioita, joissa kaikkien ikkunoiden yläreuna on samassa linjassa. En tiedä onko niissä oikeasti isommat ikkunat, vai ulkolasi sisälasia korkeampi, mutta levollisemmalta se minusta näyttää.

----------


## late-

> Jotenkin alunperin kuvittelin, että tuo Sm5 olisi ollut täysin matala päätytelien kohtaa lukuunottamatta, mutta eihän se olekaan. Low entry -juna vain, kuten Sm4:kin.


Flirtissä on yleensä rampit keskiteleille. Suomeen vaadittiin kuitenkin niin isot pyörät, että tarvittiin portaat. Matalalattiainen osuus taitaa kuitenkin olla suurempi kuin Sm4:ssä ja nousu keskitelien yli on pienempi.

----------


## Kaid

> Minusta meikäläisen Flirtin ikkunalinjatkin ovat hiukan oudot. Muualla on käytössä sellaisiakin versioita, joissa kaikkien ikkunoiden yläreuna on samassa linjassa. En tiedä onko niissä oikeasti isommat ikkunat, vai ulkolasi sisälasia korkeampi, mutta levollisemmalta se minusta näyttää.


Varsinkin kun ilmeisesti ollaan kuitenkin yritetty häivyttää ikkunoiden erikokoisuus mustalla kylkimaalauksella - joka on minusta itseasiassa melko ruma sekin, junan kyljessä on liikaa mustaa ja muu väritys on jouduttu tunkemaan liaan pieneen tilaan.

----------


## Eki

> Suomeen vaadittiin kuitenkin niin isot pyörät, että tarvittiin portaat..


Silti juoksutelien pyörät ovat huomattavasti pienemmät kuin vetotelien.




> Matalalattiainen osuus taitaa kuitenkin olla suurempi kuin Sm4:ssä ja nousu keskitelien yli on pienempi.


On kyllä, huomattavastikin.

----------


## Murzu

> Ainoa seikka joka junan osalta vähän askarruttaa, on että miksi päätyvaunuissa on vain yhdet ovet /sivu, ja se ainoa ovi ei ole edes keskellä vaunua vaan toisessa päässä.  Pelkään että järjestely ei tule toimimaan ruuhka-aikaan, vaan Flirtit joutuvat seisomaan asemilla yhtä kauan kuin vanhat korkealattiaiset Sm 1/2 -junat, ja matka-aikojen nopeutukset voidaan siltä osin unohtaa.


Hmmm... Olipa ovia vaikka kuinka tiheään tahansa, niin matkustajat käyttävät sitkeästi vain sitä yhtä ovea. Nykyäänhän tilanne on se, että asemilla suorastaan jonotetaan siitä yhdestä ovesta, muiden ollessa vapaina. Yleensäkin lähijunan helsingin puoleisessa päässä on ihmistungos, kun taas toisessa päässä on taas tilaa yllin kyllin. Jos joku keksii tälle (ihmisten sopulikäyttäytymiselle) ratkaisun, niin on varmasti rikas mies sen jälkeen. Ovien lukumäärällä tätä ei ratkaista. Junien krooninen myöhästely (huom krooninen = 1-3 minuutin jatkuva myöhästely) johtuu 99% juurikin matkustajien aiheuttamasta viivästyksestä. Jos pysähdysajaksi on määritelty 15 sekuntia, niin silloin tietyillä asemilla (esim. leppävaara) matkustajien jopa 2 minuuttia kestävä sisään jonotus myöhästyttää junaa välittömästi. 

Onko ongelma siis psykologinen? Ennen junaan astumistaan ihminen ajattelee: "ei kuulu minulle aiheuttaako toimintani viivästystä, junan tehtävä on odottaa minua". Junan pysähtyessä seuraavalla asemalla sama ihminen ajattelee: "kylläpä kestää, miksei tämä juna jo liiku, tämähän on ainakin 2 minuuttia myöhässä". Itse vain en keksi tähän ratkaisua. 70-luvun valistuskampanjat eivät enää toimi 2000-luvulla, ne aiheuttaisivat vain provosoitumista. Jos joku keksii niin hyvä...

----------


## risukasa

Suunnitellaan vaan ne asemat niin, etteivät kaikki matkustajavirrat tule laiturille yhdestä päästä. Ei se mahdotonta ole.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Hmmm... Olipa ovia vaikka kuinka tiheään tahansa, niin matkustajat käyttävät sitkeästi vain sitä yhtä ovea. Nykyäänhän tilanne on se, että asemilla suorastaan jonotetaan siitä yhdestä ovesta, muiden ollessa vapaina. Yleensäkin lähijunan helsingin puoleisessa päässä on ihmistungos, kun taas toisessa päässä on taas tilaa yllin kyllin. Jos joku keksii tälle (ihmisten sopulikäyttäytymiselle) ratkaisun, niin on varmasti rikas mies sen jälkeen. Ovien lukumäärällä tätä ei ratkaista.


...



> Onko ongelma siis psykologinen?


Itse käytän lähes päivittäin yhteyttä Huopalahti - Pasila (-Helsinki). Pasilassa pohjoissuuntaan jatkavista iso osa osaa jäädä junan loppupään vaunuihin. Veikkaan kuitenkin, että yksi oleellinen syy ihmisten pakkautumiseen on, ettei olla varmoja minkä pituinen juna milloinkin asemalle on tulossa ja mihin kohtaan juna pysähtyy. Kaukojunia tulee käytettyä harvakseltaan, mutta niissä porukka kyllä jakautuu tasaisemmin junan pituudelta (kiitos paikkalipun ja informaatiivisen asemalaiturin näyttöjärjestelmän).

Ehkäpä asemalaitureilla voisi olla värivaloilla varustettu lasitiilinen nauha, jossa valot näyttäisivät seuraavan junan ovien paikat ja mahdollisesti lisäsymboli ilmaisemassa lipunmyyntivaunujen paikan.

Jonkin verran toivomisen varaa on vielä siinä, etteivät kyytiin tulevat tukkisi tietä poistuvilta. Tähän tosin törmään useammin metrossa (jota käytän ehkä kerran tai pari kuussa). Minusta tietoiskut tv:ssä saisivat kernaasti tehdä renesanssin.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Suunnitellaan vaan ne asemat niin, etteivät kaikki matkustajavirrat tule laiturille yhdestä päästä. Ei se mahdotonta ole.


Nykyisiä matkustajamääriä ei taidettu osata ennakoida n. 150 vuotta sitten, kun Helsingin rautatieasemaa suunniteltiin. Ehkäpä Pisara joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa korjaa tämän ongelman Helsingin keskusta-asemallakin.

----------


## Jussi

> Ehkäpä asemalaitureilla voisi olla värivaloilla varustettu lasitiilinen nauha, jossa valot näyttäisivät seuraavan junan ovien paikat ja mahdollisesti lisäsymboli ilmaisemassa lipunmyyntivaunujen paikan.


Itse asiassa lähijunissa saattaisi auttaa jo se, että näyttötauluissa kerrottaisiin junan pituus ja paikka laiturilla (sekä mahdollisesti lipunmyyntivaunun sijainti) samaan tapaan kuin vaunujärjestys kerrotaan kaukojunissa. Teknisesti se ei edes vaatisi mitään muutoksia.

----------


## hylje

> Teknisesti se ei edes vaatisi mitään muutoksia.


Ei ainakaan opasteissa, varsinkin kun hiljattain uusituissa sellaisissa on kaupunkiradoillakin kaukojunista tuttu junainfotaulu aikatauluinfotaulun alapuolella. Sehän ei ole luonnollisesti käytössä.
Käytäntöjen ohella niiden käyttöä saattaa estää konkreettisten laskeutumispaikkatietojen olemattomuus aikataulujärjestelmässä. Jos halua olisi, samalla voisi saneerata vaunuihinkin puolen metrin tarkkuudella toimivan asemajarrun.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse käytän lähes päivittäin yhteyttä Huopalahti - Pasila (-Helsinki). Pasilassa pohjoissuuntaan jatkavista iso osa osaa jäädä junan loppupään vaunuihin. Veikkaan kuitenkin, että yksi oleellinen syy ihmisten pakkautumiseen on, ettei olla varmoja minkä pituinen juna milloinkin asemalle on tulossa ja mihin kohtaan juna pysähtyy.


Näin on. Koska tietoa juna pituudesta ei ole, menevät suurin osa juna odottajista aina varmuuden vuoksi odottamaan lipunmyyntivaunua osoittavan keltaisen kyltin luo.




> Ehkäpä asemalaitureilla voisi olla värivaloilla varustettu lasitiilinen nauha, jossa valot näyttäisivät seuraavan junan ovien paikat ja mahdollisesti lisäsymboli ilmaisemassa lipunmyyntivaunujen paikan.


Tämä kuulostaa hienolta,mutta Suomen oloihin "liiian hienolta". Karvalakkiversio voisi olla sellainen kuten Tukholman metrossa, jossa laituriin on maalattu viivat jossa kerrotaan mistä mihin juna ylettyy ns "matalaliikenteen" (=lågtrafik) aikaan kun ajetaan lyhyillä junilla. Laitureiden infotauluissa voisi lisäksi kertoa onko seuraava juna sitten lyhyt, keskilyhyt vai pitkä.

Tällaisten tietojen perusteella luulisi että junan odottajat osaisivat hajaantua paremmiin laitureille.

t. Rainer

----------


## Murzu

> Tämä kuulostaa hienolta,mutta Suomen oloihin "liiian hienolta". Karvalakkiversio voisi olla sellainen kuten Tukholman metrossa, jossa laituriin on maalattu viivat jossa kerrotaan mistä mihin juna ylettyy ns "matalaliikenteen" (=lågtrafik) aikaan kun ajetaan lyhyillä junilla. Laitureiden infotauluissa voisi lisäksi kertoa onko seuraava juna sitten lyhyt, keskilyhyt vai pitkä.


Entä talvella, jos ilmastonmuutos ei vielä aivan heti iskekään? Miten viivat näkyvät lumen tai hiekoitushiekan alta? Laiturinäytön suoma lisäinformaatio ei toki olisi pahitteeksi. Taitaa vain olla vr:n/rhk:n (kumpikohan tästäkin päättää) politiikka sellaista, ettei mitään yksittäistä asemaa voida räätälöidä hieman paremmin palvelevaksi. Siellä varmaan ajatellaan niin, että jos esim Pasilan asemalle tehdään matkustajia lähijuniin ohjaavat viivat tms, niin sitten sama sapluuna pitää tehdä kaikille Suomen asemille, aina Kemijärvelle saakka, ja se tulee kalliiksi. 

Mielestäni edes muutamia eniten ihmisruuhkaa aiheuttavia asemia voisi parantaa paremmalla opastuksella. Ei luulisi laiturinäyttöön olevan mahdotonta saada lähijunaa merkittyä vaunujen muodossa, ja lipunmyyntivaunu merkittynä vaikkapa täytetyllä värillä, tai jollain merkillä. Softapäivityksestähän tuo on kai kyse, ja tahdosta. 

Helsingin päässä ongelmana on monasti epäselvyys, kun samalta laiturilta lähtee ensin vaikkapa I-juna ja sitten perään K-juna. Tämänkin voisi jotenkin informoida laiturinäytössä. Esim graafisesti vaunujen muodossa, tai sitten ihan kirjaimin. Vai onko laiturinäytöt sellaisia, ettei niihin mahdu mitään lisäinformaatiota, muuta kuin kankealla ja epäselvällä tavalla. Eikö niitä hankittaessa ole ajateltu tulevaisuuden vaatimuksia, sitä että matkustajille pitäisi informoida joskus jotain muutakin kuin pelkkä I Tikkurila 13.10. 

Kuulutukset ovat yksi tapa ilmaista asiaa. Mutta sen ongelma piilee taas siinä, että kaikki tiedonjanoiset eivät välttämättä ole juuri kuulutushetkellä kuulemassa, tai sitten kuulutus menee jostain syystä ohi. Visuaalinen informaatio on parempaa, sen voi jokainen omaan tahtiin lukea ja ymmärtää, eikä tarvitse olla oikeassa paikassa oikeaan aikaan. Samaa kuulutusta ei ole edes järkevää hokea minuutin välein esim Helsingin 4 raiteelle. Parempi informaation on olla näytöissä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Entä talvella, jos ilmastonmuutos ei vielä aivan heti iskekään? Miten viivat näkyvät lumen tai hiekoitushiekan alta? Laiturinäytön suoma lisäinformaatio ei toki olisi pahitteeksi. Taitaa vain olla vr:n/rhk:n (kumpikohan tästäkin päättää) politiikka sellaista, ettei mitään yksittäistä asemaa voida räätälöidä hieman paremmin palvelevaksi. Siellä varmaan ajatellaan niin, että jos esim Pasilan asemalle tehdään matkustajia lähijuniin ohjaavat viivat tms, niin sitten sama sapluuna pitää tehdä kaikille Suomen asemille, aina Kemijärvelle saakka, ja se tulee kalliiksi.


Voihan se rajamerkki olla myös laiturikatoksessa tai pylväässä roikkuva kyltti. Palvelisi samalla kuljettajia. Nythän kuljettajille on raiteen oikealla puolella rungon pysähdyspaikasta kertova merkki jossa numero kertoo monenko rungon junan on pysähdyttävä missä, ja rutinoidut ja asioihin perehtyneet matkustajat tietävätkin mitä ne merkitevät, mutta junaa vain satunnaisesti käyttäville ja rautatiemaailmasta pihalla oleville ei ole muita varmoja pysähdyspaikkaa osoittavaa merkkejä tiedossa kuin lipunmyyntivaunua osoittava keltainen kyltti.





> Mielestäni edes muutamia eniten ihmisruuhkaa aiheuttavia asemia voisi parantaa paremmalla opastuksella. Ei luulisi laiturinäyttöön olevan mahdotonta saada lähijunaa merkittyä vaunujen muodossa, ja lipunmyyntivaunu merkittynä vaikkapa täytetyllä värillä, tai jollain merkillä. Softapäivityksestähän tuo on kai kyse, ja tahdosta.


Näin on.




> Helsingin päässä ongelmana on monasti epäselvyys, kun samalta laiturilta lähtee ensin vaikkapa I-juna ja sitten perään K-juna. Tämänkin voisi jotenkin informoida laiturinäytössä. Esim graafisesti vaunujen muodossa, tai sitten ihan kirjaimin. Vai onko laiturinäytöt sellaisia, ettei niihin mahdu mitään lisäinformaatiota, muuta kuin kankealla ja epäselvällä tavalla. Eikö niitä hankittaessa ole ajateltu tulevaisuuden vaatimuksia, sitä että matkustajille pitäisi informoida joskus jotain muutakin kuin pelkkä I Tikkurila 13.10.


Helsingin asema on lukunsa erikseen, mutta toivoa sopisi että jotenkin kerrottaisiin mitkä samalla raiteella seisovat rungot lähtevät ja mitkä jäävät asemalle. Mutta se ei valitettavasti auta siihen että myöhästyy junasta sen takia että ei ehdi juosta siihen laiturin loppupäässä  olevaan runkoon, eikä se epäkohta parane ennenkuin Helsingin keskusasema muttuu läpiajettavaksi lähijunien osalta, ts rakennetaan Pisara-rata.

Tuntuu joskus siltä että Pisara-rata on siksi tahallaan pistetty odottamaan, että RHK:lla ja VR:llä pelätään että lähijunista voisi joskus todella tulla suosittu tapa matkustaa eri kaupunginosien välillä, ja siksi puffataan ennemmin Töölön metroa, jonka kanssa rautatieoperaattoreila ei olisi mitään tekemistä.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> NTämä kuulostaa hienolta,mutta Suomen oloihin "liiian hienolta". Karvalakkiversio voisi olla sellainen kuten Tukholman metrossa, jossa laituriin on maalattu viivat jossa kerrotaan mistä mihin juna ylettyy ns "matalaliikenteen" (=lågtrafik) aikaan kun ajetaan lyhyillä junilla. Laitureiden infotauluissa voisi lisäksi kertoa onko seuraava juna sitten lyhyt, keskilyhyt vai pitkä.


Tälläinen systeemi on kotoisassa Helsingin metrossakin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tälläinen systeemi on kotoisassa Helsingin metrossakin.


Taisin sekoittaa Helsingin ja Stokiksen metrot. Helsingissä siis lattiaan maalatut viivat, ja Stokiksessa taitaa olla nuo ylhäällä roikkuvat kyltit. Ehkä juuri siksi että aika suurella osalla Stokiksen T-Bananin ulkosalla olevista asemista laituri on katettu vain lyhyeltä matkalta. Muistaako joku toinen tarkemmin?

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Taisin sekoittaa Helsingin ja Stokiksen metrot. Helsingissä siis lattiaan maalatut viivat, ja Stokiksessa taitaa olla nuo ylhäällä roikkuvat kyltit.


Helsingissä on "huumelamput" ja oranssit tarrat lattiassa, Stockholmassa vain viivat lattiassa.

Molemmissa kaupungeissa ilmoitetaan infotauluissa, onko kyseessä lyhyt vai pitkä juna.

----------


## Kani

Pimittämisen padot sortuivat, ja kuva junasta on nyt nähtävissä, kuten vapaassa yhteiskunnassa kuuluu http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu.php/53284.

----------


## Eki

Mitäs täällä on pimitetty..?

http://intl.parovoz.com/newgallery/p...=155735&LNG=RU
http://intl.parovoz.com/newgallery/p...=155734&LNG=RU

----------


## Albert

Ja tällainenkin on ollut esillä jo 12.11. alkaen:
http://www.raitio.org/news/uukuva08/sm5_1.jpg

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitäs täällä on pimitetty..?


Sillä ehkä viitattiin vaunut.orgissa käytyyn keskusteluun siitä, pitäisikö kuvia julkaista, koska jonkun mukaan VR/Junakalusto olisi kieltänyt niiden julkaisun. Tuskin on kieltänyt, eikä kiellolla muutenkaan olisi merkitystä, koska Suomessa saa vapaasti kuvata kaikkea julkisella paikalla liikkuvaa, ja rataverkko kuuluu julkisiin paikkoihin.

----------


## eliitti-karhu

> Mitäs täällä on pimitetty..?


Eihän täällä mitään "pimitetty". Eräs VR:n edustaja on esittänyt vain toiveen kuvien julkaisun suhteen. Tämän toiveen yhteydessä oli mainintaa mahdollisesta tutustumisesta Sm5:een ennen kaupallista liikennettä jos ehkä jotenkin onnistuttaisi pitämään Sm5:n kuvat vielä toistaiseksi omassa taskussa. 

Kukaan ei kiellä julkaisemasta kuvia junasta. Ei voi kieltää (riippuen kuvauspaikasta (kuvauslupa)).

Itselleni jos Sm5 sattuu tulemaan kuvatuksi mietin kyllä julkaisenko kuvia. Toisaalta, miksi julkaisisin? Entä miksi en julkaisisi? Jokainen päättää itse mitä tekee kuvillansa jos vain luvat kuviin on kunnossa..

----------


## Compact

> Eihän täällä mitään "pimitetty".


Sanoisin kuitenkin suurilla kirjaimilla, että Onpas.

Tätä ennen ei koskaan ennen tällaista tapahtunut, mutta nyt on kulttuurissa tapahtunut muutos. On omittu jotain.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sanoisin kuitenkin suurilla kirjaimilla, että Onpas.
> 
> Tätä ennen ei koskaan ennen tällaista tapahtunut, mutta nyt on kulttuurissa tapahtunut muutos. On omittu jotain.


Eikö muuten surullisenkuuluisten Dm10-kiskobusien eli "mandolinojen" kanssa ollut sama juttu, että niiden ollessa vielä valmistajan omistuksessa, je koko sen ajan ajan kun ne eivät olleet yleisessä liikenteessä,niitä ei saanut kuvata? 

t.Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Eikö muuten surullisenkuuluisten Dm10-kiskobusien eli "mandolinojen" kanssa ollut sama juttu, että niiden ollessa vielä valmistajan omistuksessa, je koko sen ajan ajan kun ne eivät olleet yleisessä liikenteessä,niitä ei saanut kuvata?


Tarkennuksena vain, että Dm10 oli "Junttilan salama", matkustajavaunusta muutettu kiskoauto. "Mandolinojen" littera oli Dm11.
Kyllä noista kuvia löytyy. Yleisellä paikalla saa kuvata (ei voi kieltää). Suljetut alueet ovat tietenkin toinen asia.
Dm10: http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu.php/44388
Dm11: http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu.php/20940

----------


## Eki

> Eräs VR:n edustaja on esittänyt vain toiveen kuvien julkaisun suhteen.


No juu... Tuo samainen kaikkien tietämä "VR:n edustaja" kyllä tulee julkaisemaan kasan kuvia Sm5:sta sen virallisen ensiesittelyn jälkeen päätellen siitä innosta, jolla hän syöksyi aamupimeässä taksilla Sompasaareen ottamaan Sm5:n vaunuista kuvia, kun ne vielä olivat lavettien päällä. Miten lie sitten puhunut itsensä portilla sisään, sillä paikalla asianmukaisin luvin ja varustein olleen kollegansa mukaan oli kyseessä tuon "VR:n edustajan" vapaapäivä... Ehkä Sompassa valvonta oli jo loppuaikoina tavallista leväperäisempää.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> No juu... Tuo samainen kaikkien tietämä "VR:n edustaja" kyllä tulee julkaisemaan kasan kuvia Sm5:sta sen virallisen ensiesittelyn jälkeen päätellen siitä innosta, jolla hän syöksyi aamupimeässä taksilla Sompasaareen ottamaan Sm5:n vaunuista kuvia, kun ne vielä olivat lavettien päällä. Miten lie sitten puhunut itsensä portilla sisään, sillä paikalla asianmukaisin luvin ja varustein olleen kollegansa mukaan oli kyseessä tuon "VR:n edustajan" vapaapäivä... Ehkä Sompassa valvonta oli jo loppuaikoina tavallista leväperäisempää.


Arvoisa Joukkoliikennefoorumin väki,

Keskustelu on täälläkin käynnissä, joten pieni "puolustuksen puheenvuoro" lienee paikallaan. Kuten suurin osa Teistä on ymmärtänyt missään vaiheessa ei ole kielletty ketään ottamasta kuvia julkisilla paikalla liikkuvasta kalustosta. Kuvien julkaisemista ei niin ikään ole missään kielletty, vaan ainoastaan toivottu(!) hillittävän ennen virallista esittelytapahtumaa. Jokainen tekee mielensä mukaisesti ja antaa omanlaisensa arvon toisen henkilön esittämille toiveille - joko häntä ymmärretään tai sitten provosoidutaan asiasta.

Sm5-junayksikössä ei ole mitään salaista, joka voisi paljastua valokuvaamisella. Ainoa asia, jonka vuoksi henkilökohtaisesti kuvia toivoin pidettävän piilossa oli Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakaluston julkistamistilaisuuteen asti "suuren yleisön" mielenkiinnon säilyttäminen asiaa kohtaan. Tämän vuoksi tein tällaisen henkilökohtaisen toiveen ja samalla lupasin pyrkiä järjestämään rautatieharrastajille koeajomahdollisuuden jo ennen virallisen liikenteen aloittamista. Kaikista selkään annetuista puukoniskuista huolimatta, kiitos niistä jokaiselle antaneelle, aion edelleen jatkaa tuollaisen koeajon järjestämistä. Voin kyllä kertoa suoraan, että motivaatio ei ole kovin korkealla lukiessani tällaisia kommentteja täysin turhasta - mielestäni.

Eki on ollut erittäin tarkkaavaisena henkilönä Sompasaaressa tai ainakin raportoinut tapahtumista siellä kaikille mahdollisille osapuolille. Hienoa, että tällaista toimintaa on edelleen maailmassa. Etenkin turvaliivittömyydestäni vapaa-aikanani raportointi jopa virallisia kanavia pitkin eteenpäin työnantajalle oli hieno ele, kun asiasta ei pystynyt minulle henkilökohtaisesti mainitsemaan satama-alueella - vaikka esittäydyin kyllä paikalla olleille henkilöille ennen kuvaamistani - julkisella paikalla muuten tuokin. Kiitos, että olet ollut noin paljon kiinnostunut turvallisuudestani. Henkilökohtaisesti tuo taksin käyttäminen ei minulle ole kovin iso asia (muistaakseni maksoi 25 euroa), mutta kun sen halusit myös tuoda esille niin toivottavasti olet asiasta tyytyväinen. "Aamupimeässä" kulkeminen (arkiaamuna kello 9-9:30) ei mielestäni ollut kuitenkaan suuren uutisoinnin arvoinen asia.

Sompasaaren satama-alueelle pääsemiseksi toimintaohje oli virallisesti seuraavanlainen: "Satunnaisesti satamassa asioivat eivät tarvitse kulkulupaa. Heidän tulee kuitenkin varautua selvittämään asiansa ja todistamaan pyydättäessä henkilöllisyytensä." Näin toimin myös tuona "pimeänä aamuna".

Uskon, että Suomessa perinteisesti vahvoilla ollut luonteenpiirre on tässä asiassa vain se kompastuskivi, johon on toiset meistä halunneet potkia varpaitaan. Jokainen kuitenkin jatkakoon omilla raiteillaan harrastusmaailmassa. Suvaitsevaisuus ja toisten kunnioittaminen toivottavasti jatkuvat tämänkin tapahtumaketjun joskus sulkeutuessa.

Aika velikultia.

Ystävällisin terveisin,
Lari Nylund

----------


## ultrix

Olen ymmärtänyt, että suurinta närää tässä asiassa aiheuttaa se, että Stadler, Junakalusto et al "palkitsevat" rautatieharrastajat tutustumiskäynnillä, jos jättävät julkisella paikalla ulkokuvat julkaisematta. Närää ei aiheuttaisi, jos pyyntö koskisi selvästi vain junan sisältä otettuja kuvia, joita ei tosin muutenkaan luvatta pääse ottamaan. Yksi tällainen kuvahan on toki nähtävillä ja ihan virallisia teitä.

----------


## tlajunen

Närää aiheuttaa myös se, että toiveen esittää henkilö yksityishenkilönä, vaikka on asiasta keskustellut Stadlerin kanssa rautatieyhtiön edustajana. Tulee mieleen työehtosopimusten vaitiolovelvollisuusasiat.
Lisäksi, tällaisista kuvausrajoituspyynnöistä tiedotus kuuluu Stadlerille, ei yhden Stadlerin asiakkaan yhden ammattiryhmän yhdelle edustajalle, jolla ei ole minkäänlaista tiedotusmandaattia työnantajaltaan.

Voin olla väärässä - on mahdollista, että Lari on liikkeellä täysin vilpittömästi - mutta hyvin monesta "Larin projektista" paistaa tarve olla esillä ja kerätä irtopisteitä nuoren polven rautatieharrastajilta. Pahoitteluni, jos olen väärässä, mutta tältä mielikuvalta ei ole voinut välttyä, kun on projekteja sivusta seurannut.

Lari viitannee viimeisessä kappaleessa kateuteen, suomalaisena perinteisenä luonteenpiirteenä. Kateuteen vetoaminen on myös vanha perisuomalainen tapa yrittää ohittaa vastapuolen argumentit. Mikä tässä edes olisi kateuden syy? Se, että itse ei ole päässyt asemaan, jossa voi kiristää harrastajaporukkaa: "jos nyt ette ole kilttejä ja tottele esittämääni pyyntöä, saatan ehkä olla järjestämättä teille ajelua uudella junalla"?

Kiitos Larille puolustuksen puheenvuorosta, se valaisi muun muassa kuvausblokkitoiveen alullepanijan. Jossain määrin olisi ollut ymmärrettävissä, että Stadler olisi pyytänyt Laria välittämään harrastajayhteisölle yhtiön toivomuksen. Tosiasiassa kuitenkin toive olikin Larin henkilökohtainen. Panee ihmettelemään henkilön motiiveja.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Voin olla väärässä - on mahdollista, että Lari on liikkeellä täysin vilpittömästi - mutta hyvin monesta "Larin projektista" paistaa tarve olla esillä ja kerätä irtopisteitä nuoren polven rautatieharrastajilta. Pahoitteluni, jos olen väärässä, mutta tältä mielikuvalta ei ole voinut välttyä, kun on projekteja sivusta seurannut.


Rautatieharrastusta on monenlaista, kuten on harrastajiakin. Ihmisiä tässä kaikki "vain" ovat. Toiset tykkäävät tehdä hommia kaapeissa, toiset järjestellä asioita ja pyrkiä saada tekemistä mahdollisesti toisillekin. Kaikkia ei missään tapauksessa pysty kuitenkaan miellyttämään, kuten tämänkin "via dolorosan" aikana on jälleen kerran pystytty havaitsemaan.

Tarpeeni "paistatella esillä ja kerätä irtopisteitä" ovat yhden henkilön mielikuva asiasta, josta en lähde kiistelemään. Kuitenkaan sen ihmeellisempää kuin hänkään eli kirjoittanut rautateiden asioihin liittyvällä internetsivustolla ei kuitenkaan ole ollut kysymys. Voinkin kysyä, että oletko itsekin täällä paistattelemassa ja keräämässä pisteitä? 

Olen pyrkinyt lähtemään niistä lähtökohdista, jotka itselleni ovat tulleet vuosikymmenien aikoina tutuiksi. Ajattelen kokonaisuuksia, en välttämättä pieniä yksityiskohtia ja pyrin ottamaan mahdollisimman paljon huomioon. Tällöin saa mahdollisesti enemmän aikaiseksi useammalle kuin vain pienelle sisäpiirille. Omat lähtökohtani rautatieläisenä ovat vahvasti rautatieharrastajan taustassa, joka on saanut rehtiä ja rehellistä oppia vanhoilta, jo legendoiksi luettavien suomalaisten rautateiden tekijöiden siipien suojassa. Kyllä sillä tiellä on kolhuja tullut koulukiusaamisesta lähtien, mutta myös melkoisen hyvä itseluottamus ja -tunto jaksaa vaikeuksista ylitse. Tämä voi joillekin näyttäytyä sitten "paistatteluna ja irtopisteiden keräämisenä", mutta - mitä sitten?




> Kiitos Larille puolustuksen puheenvuorosta, se valaisi muun muassa kuvausblokkitoiveen alullepanijan. Jossain määrin olisi ollut ymmärrettävissä, että Stadler olisi pyytänyt Laria välittämään harrastajayhteisölle yhtiön toivomuksen. Tosiasiassa kuitenkin toive olikin Larin henkilökohtainen. Panee ihmettelemään henkilön motiiveja.


Tässä tapauksessa henkilön motiivit ovat olleet sellaiset, että pyrin järjestämään rautatieharrastajille hyvissä ajoin ennen matkustajaliikenteen virallista aloittamista koeajomahdollisuuden uudella junalla. Toki tämäkin on käännettävissä yritykseksi päästä paistattelemaan ja keräämään irtopisteitä - vaihtoehtoisesti ottaa toisia huomioon, pyrkiä ajamaan harrastajien etuja ja järjestää leipää sekä sirkushuveja kansalle.

Ihmettelen suunnattomasti myös, ettei kuvausblokkitoiveen alullepanija ole ollut selvä meistä aivan jokaiselle. Sen oli kirjoittanut saman niminen henkilö kuin minä ja missään ei mainittu toiveen esittäjäksi ketään muuta kuin allekirjoittanut. Stadlerin edustajat ovat kyllä tietoisia asiasta esitetystä toiveesta, kuten myös Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakaluston väki. Myös "kuvausblokin" tarkoitus ainoastaan malttaa kuvien julkaisemista ennen virallista julkistamista ei ole tullut kaikille ymmärretyksi - tosin suurin osa on jutun idean tajunneet ja kiitos jälleen heille.

Lopuksi ehdotan, että Te allekirjoittaneesta vahvoja mielipiteitä kirjoittavat henkilöt ottaisitte rohkeasti yhteyttä suoraan minuun. Yhteystietoni eivät kovin salaiset ole. Keskusteltaisiin näkemyseroista, päivän kuulumisista ja muutenkin rautateiden ihmeellisestä maailmasta joskus. Huomattavasti mukavampi olisi lukea Teidän näkemyksiänne asioista tai henkilöistä, jotka olisivat edes kerran elämässänne olleet Teidän kanssa samaan aikaan samassa paikassa. Uskon, että näkemyksissä saattaisi tapahtua muutoksia. Kaikki tosin lähtee liikkeelle mielikuvista ja miten niitä haluaa käsitellä.

Kuten jo aikaisemmin päätin kirjoitukseni, niin jatkan samalla linjalla: Aika velikultia.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tarpeeni "paistatella esillä ja kerätä irtopisteitä" ovat yhden henkilön mielikuva asiasta, josta en lähde kiistelemään.


On vain sinun mielikuvasi asiasta, että kyseessä olisi vain yhden henkilön mielikuva.




> Voinkin kysyä, että oletko itsekin täällä paistattelemassa ja keräämässä pisteitä?


Voinet hyvin kuvitella, ettei kirjoitustyylilläni paljoa pisteitä keräillä. Elän leivällä, en pisteillä.




> Tässä tapauksessa henkilön motiivit ovat olleet sellaiset, että pyrin järjestämään rautatieharrastajille hyvissä ajoin ennen matkustajaliikenteen virallista aloittamista koeajomahdollisuuden uudella junalla. Toki tämäkin on käännettävissä yritykseksi päästä paistattelemaan ja keräämään irtopisteitä - vaihtoehtoisesti ottaa toisia huomioon, pyrkiä ajamaan harrastajien etuja ja järjestää leipää sekä sirkushuveja kansalle.


Harrastaja-ajelumahdollisuus on kaikin tavoin kannatettava ja positiivinen asia, siitä tässä ei ole kysymys ollutkaan. Kyse on siitä, mitä keinoja käytetään päämäärän saavuttamiseksi. Ammattilaisuuden ja harrastajan välisen rajan hämärtäminen (eturistiriidat, vaitiolovelvollisuudet!) sekä kiristäminen kuvien julkaisulla eivät todellakaan ole fiksuja tapoja ajaa asiaa. Sirkushuveja toki olet järjestänyt, mutta osittain ehkä et haluamallasi tavalla.  :Smile: 




> Ihmettelen suunnattomasti myös, ettei kuvausblokkitoiveen alullepanija ole ollut selvä meistä aivan jokaiselle. Sen oli kirjoittanut saman niminen henkilö kuin minä ja missään ei mainittu toiveen esittäjäksi ketään muuta kuin allekirjoittanut.


Se, että VR:n konduktööri (siinähän roolissa sinä projektissa mukana käsittääkseni olet) asettaa mainitunlaisia toiveita, tuntui niin uskomattomalta, että uskottavampaa oli arvella Stadlerin olevan toiveen taustalla. Mutta totuus olikin se uskomattomampi.




> Myös "kuvausblokin" tarkoitus ainoastaan malttaa kuvien julkaisemista ennen virallista julkistamista ei ole tullut kaikille ymmärretyksi - tosin suurin osa on jutun idean tajunneet ja kiitos jälleen heille.


Blokin tarkoitus oli hyvinkin selvillä, mutta sen syyt ja perustelut eivät ole tästä maailmasta.




> Lopuksi ehdotan, että Te allekirjoittaneesta vahvoja mielipiteitä kirjoittavat henkilöt ottaisitte rohkeasti yhteyttä suoraan minuun. Yhteystietoni eivät kovin salaiset ole. Keskusteltaisiin näkemyseroista, päivän kuulumisista ja muutenkin rautateiden ihmeellisestä maailmasta joskus.


Nythän meillä tässä on suora yhteys. Aiheen livetessä otsikon ulkopuolelle, voimme perustaa asiaankuuluvan threadin asiaankuuluvaan osastoon. Minulla ei ole tarvetta pimittää keskustelua mahdollisesti aiheesta kiinnostuneilta, juttuni kestävät päivänvaloa, ja jolleivät kestä, kannan niistä täyden vastuun.




> Huomattavasti mukavampi olisi lukea Teidän näkemyksiänne asioista tai henkilöistä, jotka olisivat edes kerran elämässänne olleet Teidän kanssa samaan aikaan samassa paikassa.


Olemme olleet samaan aikaan samassa paikassa, laskujeni mukaan kolmesti. En vain ole niin helposti muistettava henkilö, koska en tykkää tehdä kovin suurta numeroa itsestäni.

Tyylikkäästi jätit kommentoimatta kahta muuta kirjoittamaani kappaletta. Niistä eritoten ensimmäiseen olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla sinun kantasi.

----------


## Compact

Pitää sanoa Larin puolustukseksi, että hän on saanut aikaan paljon hyvää SRHS-rintamalla. Tultuaan valituksi johtokuntaan, on kerhoiltoihin saatu paljon eri liikenneasiantuntijoiden luentoja ja esittelyjä hyvinkin mielenkiintoisista aiheista. Ennen tultiin vain kokoustilaan, sammutettiin valot ja katsottiin jonkun paikalletuomia dioja.

SRHS on ollut tänä vuonna ensi kertaa esillä myös valtakunnallisissa ja paikallisissa rautatieharrastusnäyttelyissä. Ennen Larin SRHS-toimikautta Seura ei osallistunut mihinkään ulospäin näkyvään toimintaan, kuten lähes kaikki muut pienemmät toimijat jo tekivät. Ihmeellistä se on jo senkin takia, että kyseessä on maamme suurin rautatieharrastusyhdistys, jolla luulisi olevan resursseja vaikka mihinkä.

"Vanhanaikainen" johtokunta keskittyi vain pyörittämään Seuraa ilman sen ihmeellisempiä toiminnallisia tavoitteita. Joskus vuosien mittaisten taukojen jälkeen järjestettiin jokin jäsenten juna-ajelukin, mutta toiminta oli lähinnä Resiinan kustantamista. Nyt on tapahtunut ilahduttavaa piristymistä ja toivotaan sen jatkuvan - ja siitä vielä runsastuvankin! 

Johtokunnan jäsenten pitää ideoida kaikenlaista uutta "kivaa" tapahtumaa jäsenistölle. Olen itse jäsenenä eräässä toisessa yhdistyksessä ja siellä on myös tapana ajella jäsenten kanssa kaikilla uusilla sen alan vekottimilla heti kun ne vaan suostuvat liikkumaan - ennen härveleiden "kaupallista" lanseerausta. Mikään juttu ei ole kuitenkaan henkilöitynyt kehenkään, vaan vaikuttaa siltä, että yhdessä johtokunnanjäsenet niitä miettivät ja panevat vireille. Joku sen idean tietysti sielläkin kai ensimmäisenä sanoo, ja sanojat luullakseni vaihtelevat, mutta tapahtumat ovat "johtokunnan ideoita". Joku sitten ohjaa "asiat" keskitetysti onnelliseen loppuun, mutta tekijästä ei ole tietoa... Ehkä SRHS:ssä ei ideoita synny kuin Larin päässä? Pitäisikö siellä johtokunnassa olla mukana muitakin ideoitsijoita, jotta jutut vaikuttaisivat kollektiivisemmalta SRHS-toiminnalta?

----------


## edsel

> Ihmettelen suunnattomasti myös, ettei kuvausblokkitoiveen alullepanija ole ollut selvä meistä aivan jokaiselle. Sen oli kirjoittanut saman niminen henkilö kuin minä ja missään ei mainittu toiveen esittäjäksi ketään muuta kuin allekirjoittanut. Stadlerin edustajat ovat kyllä tietoisia asiasta esitetystä toiveesta, kuten myös Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakaluston väki.


Allaoleva lainaus on vaunut.orgista. Siinä luvataan valmistajan toimesta tapahtuvaa muistamista jonka ainakin minä tulkitsin Stadlerin aktiiviseksi puuttumiseksi asiaan. 

Pahoittelen huonoja hoksottimiani ja itse omassa mielessäni kalustovalmistajalle aiheuttamaani imagohaittaa... 




> 12.11.08 12:27  <Lari Nylund> Projekti on edennyt ja lähitulevaisuudessa tulette näkemään kuvia myös junan valmistuksesta, mutta tällä hetkellä vielä vietetään hiljaiseloa kunnes juna on virallisesti julkistettu joulukuussa. Esitänkin toiveen, että hieman maltettaisiin kuvien julkaisemisen kanssa tuohon viralliseen julkistamiseen asti. Tämän toiveen toteutuminen tullaan junan valmistajan toimesta muistamaan. Erittäin rautatieharrastajaystävällisenä tunnettu Stadler voi hyvinkin tarjota bonuksena harrastajille ennakkomaistia jo ennen virallisen matkustajaliikenteen aloittamista. Tästä lisätietoa tarjolla, kun koeajot ovat päässeet vauhtiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen ymmärtänyt, että suurinta närää tässä asiassa aiheuttaa se, että Stadler, Junakalusto et al "palkitsevat" rautatieharrastajat tutustumiskäynnillä, jos jättävät julkisella paikalla ulkokuvat julkaisematta. Närää ei aiheuttaisi, jos pyyntö koskisi selvästi vain junan sisältä otettuja kuvia, joita ei tosin muutenkaan luvatta pääse ottamaan. Yksi tällainen kuvahan on toki nähtävillä ja ihan virallisia teitä.


Valmistajan ja tilaajan näkövinkkelistä on jotenkin  ihan ymmärrettävää että vasta Suomen rataverkolle tuotua junaa halutaan testata mahdollisimman salasssa ennen virallista esittelytapahtumaa. 

Jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein, niin Stadlerilla ei ole mitään kunnollista pitkää testirataa 1524 mm raideleveydelle Sveitsissä, eikä junaa voi myöskään sattuneista syistä ajaa omilla pyörillään Sveitsistä Suomeen, joten kaiken testauksen on tapahduttava täällä. Jos nyt jotain menisi pieleen alkuvaiheen testauksissa ja juna esim hyytyisi jonnekin linjalle, mikä voi olla hyvin todennäköistä kun ei sitä ole ehditty säätää vielä kunnolla,  niin eihän se mitenkään imartelevaa valmistajalle eikä Junakalusto Oy:lle olisi, jos kuvat "epäonnistuneesta junasta" leviäisivät harrastajien nettifoorumien kautta mediaan. Sen jälkeen kun ensimmäiset Pendolinot tulivat, ja niiden testauksessa sattui yhtä ja toista, (ja kaupallisessa liikenteesäkin), niin media on ollut vähän turhan innokas kirjoittamaan kaikenlaisista kommelluksista mikä on osaltaan vaikuttanut yleiseen suhtautumiseen koko raideliikenteeseen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Valmistajan ja tilaajan näkövinkkelistä on jotenkin  ihan ymmärrettävää että vasta Suomen rataverkolle tuotua junaa halutaan testata mahdollisimman salasssa ennen virallista esittelytapahtumaa.


Enpä nyt tiedä. Stadlerin luulisi ymmärtävän, ettei sellaista asiaa kuin junaa pysty pitämään salassa muuten kuin valmistajan varikolla ollessaan. Eikä Stadleria varmasti hetkauta se, kuinka monta kuvaa harrastajapiireissä julkaistaan ennen virallista julkistustilaisuutta. Harrastajat ovat asiasta kiinnostuneita muutenkin, ja suuri yleisö tietää asiasta vasta kun Hesari raportoi siitä. Ja Hesari ei asiaan kunnolla reagoi ennen kuin lehdistötiedote tilaisuudesta julkistetaan. Lukijan kuva Sompasaaresta ei ole mitään sellaista, joka kuluttaisi asian julkisuusarvoa.




> Jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein, niin Stadlerilla ei ole mitään kunnollista pitkää testirataa 1524 mm raideleveydelle Sveitsissä, eikä junaa voi myöskään sattuneista syistä ajaa omilla pyörillään Sveitsistä Suomeen, joten kaiken testauksen on tapahduttava täällä.


On kovin epätodennäköistä, että koeajoissa tulisi ilmi sellaista ongelmaa, joka visuaalisesti välittyisi sivustakatsojille. Ja 1520-1524 mm telejä on ollut olemassa maailman sivu. Flirtin teliratkaisut eivät ole tietääkseni mitenkään poikkeuksellisia, eikä Suomen rataverkko eroa Keski-Euroopan rataverkosta. Sellaisia yllätyksiä kuin kaupunkien raitioverkoilla on, ei RHK:n rataverkolla varmasti tule.

Vaikka ymmärrän Larin toimineen asiassa varmasti vilpittömin aikein, uskon että hän on vähän ylireagoinut salailuun. En päässyt ihan selville, oliko Stadlerilta nyt varsinaisesti tullut mitään hiiskumispyyntöä. Projektissa mukana olevalle henkilökunnalle se nyt on selviö, mutta harrastajat aidan takana ovat ihan eri asia. Saavat harrastajat vapaasti kuvata julkisilta paikoita Ilmavoimien operaatioitakin, jotka nyt ovat tämän maan salaisuuslistan kärjessä, eikä se Ilmavoimia hetkauta eikä vähennä harrastajien ekskursioita tutustumaan Ilmavoimien toimintaan. Ei ole varmasti Stadlerin intresseissä rangaista koko harrastajakuntaa sillä perusteella, että innokkaat valokuvaajat julkaisevat kuviaan webissä rajatulle piirille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On kovin epätodennäköistä, että koeajoissa tulisi ilmi sellaista ongelmaa, joka visuaalisesti välittyisi sivustakatsojille. Ja 1520-1524 mm telejä on ollut olemassa maailman sivu. Flirtin teliratkaisut eivät ole tietääkseni mitenkään poikkeuksellisia, eikä Suomen rataverkko eroa Keski-Euroopan rataverkosta. Sellaisia yllätyksiä kuin kaupunkien raitioverkoilla on, ei RHK:n rataverkolla varmasti tule.


Nyt oli kyse siitä että kun uutta Suomea varten räätälöityä junaa, jota kokonaisena ei ole päästy kunnolla testaamaan tehtaalla, on vasta tuotu laivalla Suomeen palasina ja koottu satamassa, niin junalle täyty tehdä paljon säätöjä ennenkuin sillä pääsee ajamaan kunnolla ja esittelemään yleisölle ja medialle. Joskus tämä säätäminen voi olla aika työlästä, ja joskus sattuu linjallejääntejä  tai vastaavia tilanteita. On aivan ymmärrettävää että valmistaja ja tilaaja haluavat välttää sitä että epärelevanttia tietoa väärin tulkittuna leviää harrastajapiirien kautta mediaan. Flirt-junien testaus lienee kuitenkin sujuneen niin hyvin että tähän asti pelot ovat osoittautuneet turhiksi. 

Näitä nettifoorumeita muuten lukevat median toimittajatkin. Mulle on pari kertaa soittanut Yleisradion toimittajia ja kysynyt mitä mieltä olen siitä ja tästä asiasta, tai että voiko se ja se asia pitää paikkansa, ja joka kerta olivat lukeneet foorumeja vähän huolimattomasti ja saaneet vähän vääriä käsityksiä. Yhden kerran luulivat minua jopa toiseksi henkilöksi, Finnjetin entiseksi kapteeniksi. Sen kipparin jota ne etsi, nimi oli todellisuudessa Kaj Sviberg.

t. Rainer

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Näitä nettifoorumeita muuten lukevat median toimittajatkin. Mulle on pari kertaa soittanut Yleisradion toimittajia ja kysynyt mitä mieltä olen siitä ja tästä asiasta, tai että voiko se ja se asia pitää paikkansa...


Vaunut.org ja jlf.fi eivät todellakaan ole ainoastaan rautatieharrastajien käytössä, vaan näitä todellakin seuraavat toimittajat (terveisiä vaan heille) ja muut alasta kiinnostuneet - myös ilkivallantekijät. Itsekin sain ensimmäisen vaunut.orgissa olleen kuvan jälkeen tiedustelun Helsingin Sanomat-lehdestä, joka olisi ollut kiinnostunut julkaisemaan kuvan lehdessä. Totesin heille, kuten muillekin tiedustelijoille kuvien olevan julkisuudessa toivottavasti vasta virallisen julkistamispäivän jälkeen.

Edellä mainituista eri tavoilla junista kiinnostuneista tahoista johtuen uskoisin, ettei esimerkiksi koeajojen aikatauluja tai paikkoja tulla koskaan virallisesti tiedottamaan missään - valitettavasti. Olisi mukava, jos tiedot olisivat kaikkien saatavilla ja näin myös juna useampien kuvattavissa. Tämä ei vain ole mahdollista, ellei yhteistyö toimi.

Olen nyt viime päivinä taas saanut tarpeeksi asian jauhamisesta, joten toivon Teidänkin näkevän asian kokonaisuutena ja eiköhän lopeteta? Mielipidekysymyksissä näkemykset ovat joskus ristissä, henkilösuhteet eivät ainakaan puolestani koskaan. Kuinka edes voisi olla, mikäli ei ole tavannut tai ainakaan tunnistanut henkilöä.

Viimeinen sana - toivottavasti.

----------


## GT8N

> Itse asiassa lähijunissa saattaisi auttaa jo se, että näyttötauluissa kerrottaisiin junan pituus ja paikka laiturilla (sekä mahdollisesti lipunmyyntivaunun sijainti) samaan tapaan kuin vaunujärjestys kerrotaan kaukojunissa. Teknisesti se ei edes vaatisi mitään muutoksia.


En pysty käsittämään, miksi lähijunien pituuksia ei voisi ilmoittaa, kun nykyisissä ifotauluissa on siihen mahdollisuus. Mitä hyötyä oli edes vaihtaa uudet näyttötaulut, kun niistä saatava mahdollinen hyöty jätetään täysin käyttämättä. Mitään näin typerää ei tietenkään tehdä missään muualla kuin Suomessa, joka onkin varmasti suuri yllätys!




> Mielestäni edes muutamia eniten ihmisruuhkaa aiheuttavia asemia voisi parantaa paremmalla opastuksella. Ei luulisi laiturinäyttöön olevan mahdotonta saada lähijunaa merkittyä vaunujen muodossa, ja lipunmyyntivaunu merkittynä vaikkapa täytetyllä värillä, tai jollain merkillä. Softapäivityksestähän tuo on kai kyse, ja tahdosta.


Niin, se ongelma on nimenomaan siinä, että kyse on  tahdosta, jota tässä maassa ei yleisestiottaenkaan ole, varsinkaan joukkoliikenneasioissa.




> Helsingin päässä ongelmana on monasti epäselvyys, kun samalta laiturilta lähtee ensin vaikkapa I-juna ja sitten perään K-juna. Tämänkin voisi jotenkin informoida laiturinäytössä. Esim graafisesti vaunujen muodossa, tai sitten ihan kirjaimin. Vai onko laiturinäytöt sellaisia, ettei niihin mahdu mitään lisäinformaatiota, muuta kuin kankealla ja epäselvällä tavalla. Eikö niitä hankittaessa ole ajateltu tulevaisuuden vaatimuksia, sitä että matkustajille pitäisi informoida joskus jotain muutakin kuin pelkkä I Tikkurila 13.10.


Kaikkein järkevintä olisi hyödyntää kalliilla rahalla hankittuja raidenäyttöjä, kun niissä on kerran mahdollista näyttää lähijunienkin pituudet ja pysähdysalueet. Graafisesta esityksestä löytyy varottava esimerkki Helsingin metrosta. Pitää tehdä ymmärrettävä ratkaisu ja se on mahdollinen jo nykyisillä raidenäytöillä. Se on kuitenkin eri asia, että kuka niitä ymmärtää nykyäänkään. Onneksi siitä on kuitenkin yritetty avata matkustajille.




> Visuaalinen informaatio on parempaa, sen voi jokainen omaan tahtiin lukea ja ymmärtää, eikä tarvitse olla oikeassa paikassa oikeaan aikaan. Samaa kuulutusta ei ole edes järkevää hokea minuutin välein esim Helsingin 4 raiteelle. Parempi informaation on olla näytöissä.


Kyllä visuaalinen informaatio on parempi, kun kuulutukset, tietenkin sillä oletuksella, että siitä tehdään ymmärrettävää, joka on kyllä mahdollista.




> Tälläinen systeemi on kotoisassa Helsingin metrossakin.


Niin on, mutta se on mahdollisimman epäkäytännöllinen. Kun kerran luokkaretkellä kysyin koko luokallta, että mitä tuo vilkkuva söherö tarkoittaa, kukaan ei tiennyt. Syy on siinä, että jos kahden vilkkuvan palikan kohdalla lukisi, että "4 vaunua, pysähtyy länsipäähän" niin siitä olisi ihan oikeasti joitain hyötyä. Tämä nykyinen suunnittelijan tekemä kolmen palikan sökerö ei vaan yksinkertaisesti aukene tavalliselle ihmiselle.




> Helsingissä on "huumelamput" ja oranssit tarrat lattiassa, Stockholmassa vain viivat lattiassa.
> Molemmissa kaupungeissa ilmoitetaan infotauluissa, onko kyseessä lyhyt vai pitkä juna.


Mutta kun ihmiset eivät ymmärrä nykyistä junan pituuden ja pysähdyskohdan säälittävää viritystä, niin ei ole mitään hyötyä olla tarrojakaan. Tämän voi hyvin havaita iltaruuhkan loppuessa Rautatientorilla, kun ensimmäiset nelivaunuiset junat tulevat. Ihmiset ovat levittäytyneet koko laiturin mitalle, ja sitten ihmetellään, miksi juna ei tullutkaan loppuun asti. Sen jälkeen koko loppulaiturin väki tunkee juuri siitä ensimmäisestä ovesta sisään, ja sehän taas tunnetusti kestää... Se vaan pitäisi Helsingissäkin olla muotoa "4 vaunua", eikä kaksi palikkaa, sillä ihmiset eivät hahmota nykyisiä "palikoita".

----------


## Albert

> jos kahden vilkkuvan palikan kohdalla lukisi, että "4 vaunua, pysähtyy länsipäähän" niin siitä olisi ihan oikeasti joitain hyötyä. Tämä nykyinen suunnittelijan tekemä kolmen palikan sökerö ei vaan yksinkertaisesti aukene tavalliselle ihmiselle.


Tuo ilmansuunnan mainintakin saattaa olla jo liikaa tavalliselle ihmiselle. :Wink: 
Toivotaan kuitenkin, että tuleva uusi infosysteemi metrossa olisi kehittyneempi.

----------


## hylje

> Niin on, mutta se on mahdollisimman epäkäytännöllinen. Kun kerran luokkaretkellä kysyin koko luokallta, että mitä tuo vilkkuva söherö tarkoittaa, kukaan ei tiennyt. Syy on siinä, että jos kahden vilkkuvan palikan kohdalla lukisi, että "4 vaunua, pysähtyy länsipäähän" niin siitä olisi ihan oikeasti joitain hyötyä. Tämä nykyinen suunnittelijan tekemä kolmen palikan sökerö ei vaan yksinkertaisesti aukene tavalliselle ihmiselle.


Harmillisesti se ei avaudu itsestäänselvänä, mutta parempi ratkaisu on tuoda asemille julisteita, joissa selitetään infonäyttöjen kenttien merkitykset tai tarroittaa infonäyttöihin kunkin kentän kohdalle kentän nimi, esimerkiksi "Vaunujen lukumäärä".

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaunut.org ja jlf.fi eivät todellakaan ole ainoastaan rautatieharrastajien käytössä, vaan näitä todellakin seuraavat toimittajat


Olikohan toimittajat kiinnostuneet asiasta tämän keskustelun ansiosta, kun tämän päivän Metro-lehdessä oli uutinen uuden lähijunan koeajoista ja mukaan oli laitettu viikon vanha lukijan kännykkäkuva.

Ehkäpä koko jutun ideana olikin saada lisää julkisuutta uusille lähijunille. Ainakin niin on käynyt - ja lähijunien "pimittäminen" taas olisi lähtökohtaisesti aika absurdi urakka. Jos junien omistaja tai valmistaja haluaisivat piilotella junaa, niin sillä ei ajettaisi julkisella rataverkolla.

----------


## Eki

> Etenkin turvaliivittömyydestäni vapaa-aikanani raportointi jopa virallisia kanavia pitkin eteenpäin työnantajalle oli hieno ele...


Koska varustautumisesta oli virallinen menettelyohje, on katsottu aiheelliseksi tehdä tummissa vaatteissa satamakoneitten liikkuma-alueella ryntäilystä työturvallisuuspoikkeamailmoitus. Tämä on yhtiön sisäinen asia, johon asianomainen on saanut antaa oman vastineensa. Asiaa ei käsitellä täällä.




> satama-alueella ... julkisella paikalla muuten tuokin.





> Sörnäisten sataman turvatoimialuealue on täsmälleen sama kuin Sompasaari-nimisen satamarakenteen. Niille, joilla on tarve työnsä vuoksi päästä edelleenkin tälle alueelle, voidaan myöntää sellainen lupa, joka oikeuttaa ISPS-alueelle pääsyyn (pysäköintilupa/ henkilökortti).
> ...
> Satunnaiset asioitsijat selvittävät portilla A 2 syyn satamarakenteeseen tulolle ja todistavat tarvittaessa henkilöllisyytensä. Vartija tarkastaa myös satamapysäköintiluvat ja henkilökortit.


Ei ilmeisesti kuitenkaan aivan normaali menettelyohje "julkisella paikalla" liikkumiseen..?




> "Aamupimeässä" kulkeminen (arkiaamuna kello 9-9:30)...


Tuona aamuna aurinko nousi 8:10. Tuo "kulkeminen" tapahtui ennen sitä tai aivan sen jälkeen, koska oli vielä, jos ei pimeää, niin ainakin hyvin hämärää.




> Stadlerin luulisi ymmärtävän, ettei sellaista asiaa kuin junaa pysty pitämään salassa muuten kuin valmistajan varikolla ollessaan.


Noh, ainahan junan voi vaikka naamioida...  :Wink:

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Tuona aamuna aurinko nousi 8:10. Tuo "kulkeminen" tapahtui ennen sitä tai aivan sen jälkeen, koska oli vielä, jos ei pimeää, niin ainakin hyvin hämärää.


Taksikuitissa näyttäisi olevan lähtöaika Veräjälaaksosta kello 9.03, kuvat olen ottanut kello 9.12-9.13 ja saapuminen Rautatientorille kello 9.28. Muista asioista keskusteltakoon tavattaessa.

----------


## tlajunen

Ehkä taksin kello oli kesäajassa?  :Wink:

----------


## late-

> Ei ilmeisesti kuitenkaan aivan normaali menettelyohje "julkisella paikalla" liikkumiseen..?


Haluamatta mennä tähän kokonaisuuteen enemmän sisälle, julkisiksi voidaan laskea sellaisiakin paikkoja, joihin päästäkseen täytyy jotain tehdä. Esimerkiksi lipun vaativat yleisötilaisuudet ovat valokuvaamisen kannalta lähtökohtaisesti julkisia. Yleisöllä katsotaan olevan niihin vapaa pääsy, koska kuka tahansa voi ostaa lipun. Sama koskee vaikkapa ravintoloita. Tietysti todellisuudessa sekä ravintoloissa että urheilutilaisuuksissa rajoitetaan valokuvaamista, vaikka ei saisi, ja tämä käytäntö hyväksytään yleisesti.

Jos emme tulkitse satamaa julkiseksi paikaksi valokuvausmielessä, valokuvien ottaminen tulee silti hyväksytyksi, jos sataman edustaja eli tässä tapauksessa vartija päästää henkilön sisälle valokuvaustarkoituksissa. Olettaen tietysti, että henkilö on selvittänyt asiansa asianmukaisesti. 




> Tuona aamuna aurinko nousi 8:10. Tuo "kulkeminen" tapahtui ennen sitä tai aivan sen jälkeen, koska oli vielä, jos ei pimeää, niin ainakin hyvin hämärää.


Auringon nousemisen hetkellä ei vuodenajasta riippuen ole läheskään yhtä valoisaa kuin keskellä päivää auringon ollessa korkealla taivaalla. Varsinkaan, jos taivas ei ole täysin kirkas, mihin en toki tämän tapauksen osalta osaa ottaa kantaa.

Kuvalinkit tuohon mainioon balttijunagalleriaan kannattanee muuten tehdä muussa muodossa kuin "uusimpien kuvien galleria, järjestysnumero x", koska järjestysnumero näyttää hölmösti muuttuvan käyttäjien lisätessä uusia kuvia. Juuri nyt naamiointilinkistä pääsee katsomaan komeita M62(K)-vetureita  :Smile:

----------


## Eki

> Jos emme tulkitse satamaa julkiseksi paikaksi valokuvausmielessä, valokuvien ottaminen tulee silti hyväksytyksi, jos sataman edustaja eli tässä tapauksessa vartija päästää henkilön sisälle valokuvaustarkoituksissa. Olettaen tietysti, että henkilö on selvittänyt asiansa asianmukaisesti.


Ei pidä paikkaansa. Esimerkiksi tässä keskustelussa mainittu junien kokoaminen tapahtui ISPS-alueella, jossa tarvitaan kirjallinen kuvauslupa, vartijan antama suullinen lupa portilla ei riitä. ISPS-alue ei ole yleistä (julkista) tilaa.




> Satamaturvallisuussäännöstö edellyttää, että pääsyä turvatoimialueille ja etenkin niiden ydinalueille, ISPS-alueille, kontrolloidaan arvioitua uhkaa vastaavalla tavalla. Tästä syystä liikkuminen turvatoimialueilla on luvanvaraista ja valvottua, yleisiä tiloja ja alueita lukuun ottamatta. Lupamenettelyn tarkoituksena on pyrkiä takaamaan se, että satama-alueilla ei liiku asiaankuulumattomia henkilöitä. Lastinkäsittelyyn tarkoitetuilla ydinalueilla (ISPS-alueilla) on voimassa muita alueita tiukemmat turvallisuusvaatimukset. ISPS-alueita on myös matkustajaterminaalien sisällä.
> 
> Kirjallista kuvauslupaa ei yleensä tarvita yleisissä tiloissa. Tällaisia tiloja ovat esimerkiksi matkustajaterminaalien lähtöselvitystilat sekä suoraan katuverkkoon liittyvät maa-alueet...
> 
> ISPS-alueille pääsyn edellytyksenä on pääsääntöisesti saattajan mukana olo. Saattaja voi olla Helsingin Sataman henkilökuntaan kuuluva tai satamassa toimivan yrityksen edustaja, joka tuntee liikkumiseen liittyvät turvallisuusseikat.
> 
> Kuvauslupaa on haettava hyvissä ajoin ennen suunniteltua kuvausajankohtaa, vähintään edellisenä päivänä.
> 
> ISPS-alueilla on käytettävä huomioliivejä. Niitä voi tarvittaessa lainata sataman porteilta.
> ...


Helsingin Sataman turvallisuusohjeisiin pääsee kokonaisuudessaan tutustumaan asianomaisilta sivuilta




> Kuvalinkit tuohon mainioon balttijunagalleriaan kannattanee muuten tehdä muussa muodossa kuin "uusimpien kuvien galleria, järjestysnumero x", koska järjestysnumero näyttää hölmösti muuttuvan käyttäjien lisätessä uusia kuvia. Juuri nyt naamiointilinkistä pääsee katsomaan komeita M62(K)-vetureita


kuukanko olikin näköjään jo korjannut linkit. Kiitos!  :Smile:

----------


## Kolli

http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL/Art...nsiesittelyssa

Todella hienon näköinen! Nyt vaan vielä VR:n värit ja tunnukset pintaan, niin homma on täydellinen.

http://www.junakalusto.fi/kuvia.html

----------


## LateZ

Ei siihen VR:n värejä kai sentään tule, kun ei VR junia omistakaan. Joku pieni operaattorin logo jossain kulmassa ehkä voisi olla. Se on sitten helppo vaihtaa kun operaattori vaihtuu jollakin kilpailukierroksella...

----------


## Jykke

HS:n video uuden lähijunan esittelystä. Ei mennyt ihan nappiin ensi esiintyminen ovien ja oviluiskien osalta. No... Itse luotan Sveitsiläiseen laatuun. Eiköhän se siitä lähde.  :Smile:

----------


## kolmebee

Mä olin aluksi vähän epäilevä tuon värityksen suhteen, mutta sehän näyttää paljon paremmalta kuin oletin! Nyt kiinnostaisi tietää, että onko tuon YTV-värityksen tarkoitus aikanaan levitä mahdollisesti kaikkiin juniin ja onko suunnitelmia värittää raitiovaunuja ja tulevia pikaratikoita, busseja jne tuolla samalla värityksellä? Olisi kyllä komeaa jos olisi edes/ainakin raskasraideliikenteen osalta sama, selkeä ja raikas brändi. Mutta no, toiveajattelua Suomessa... :Frown:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Onko tarkoitus että Sm5-junia tulee olemaan kahta eri mallia, vai miksi tässä kuvassa 
http://www.junakalusto.fi/sm5kuvat/sm5_pohjapiirros.pdf on kaksi erilaista pohjapiirrosta, vai onko kyseessä sama juna jonka sisustusta helposti saa muunnettua?

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko tarkoitus että Sm5-junia tulee olemaan kahta eri mallia, vai miksi tässä kuvassa 
> http://www.junakalusto.fi/sm5kuvat/sm5_pohjapiirros.pdf on kaksi erilaista pohjapiirrosta, vai onko kyseessä sama juna jonka sisustusta helposti saa muunnettua?


Näyttäisi, että toiseen kuvaan on piirretty taittopenkit auki, toiseen tilalle lastenvaunuja. Toisessa fillareita, toisessa ei. Sama juna kuitenkin.

----------


## ultrix

> Nyt kiinnostaisi tietää, että onko tuon YTV-värityksen tarkoitus aikanaan levitä mahdollisesti kaikkiin juniin ja onko suunnitelmia värittää raitiovaunuja ja tulevia pikaratikoita, busseja jne tuolla samalla värityksellä? Olisi kyllä komeaa jos olisi edes/ainakin raskasraideliikenteen osalta sama, selkeä ja raikas brändi.


Joo olishan se hienoa, jos olisi yhteinen raskasraidebrändi, mutta oma makuni tykkää enemmän HKL-metron pirteän oranssista kuin VR-metron mistään nykyvärityksestä.

Sm-junien vanha "liekkiväritys" kilpailee mehukkuudessaan metrojunien värityksen kanssa, mutta enpä tiedä, miten väritys sopii uusiin juniin. Sm1 ja Sm2 ovat nykyään väritykseltään todella pliisuja, punavalkoisuus ei pue vanhaa kalustoa yhtään.

Miltähän mahtaisi näyttää, jos vanhat Sm-junat maalattaisiin metron oransseiksi + liekkikeulat ja uudet Sm5:t kokonaan oransseiksi?

----------


## Lari Nylund

> HS:n video uuden lähijunan esittelystä. Ei mennyt ihan nappiin ensi esiintyminen ovien ja oviluiskien osalta. No... Itse luotan Sveitsiläiseen laatuun. Eiköhän se siitä lähde.


Liukuaskelman toimimattomuus harmitti, kuten varmasti voitte arvata, paikalla ollutta esittelijää ja ratkaisua ongelmaan ei pystynyt keksimään mm. vähäisten käyttökokemusten vuoksi. Saimme kuitenkin esiteltyä rampin toiminnan toisen puolen liukuaskelman avulla ja liikuntaesteisten järjestön edustaja oli tyytyväinen näkemäänsä.

----------


## Jussi

> Liukuaskelman toimimattomuus harmitti, kuten varmasti voitte arvata, paikalla ollutta esittelijää ja ratkaisua ongelmaan ei pystynyt keksimään mm. vähäisten käyttökokemusten vuoksi. Saimme kuitenkin esiteltyä rampin toiminnan toisen puolen liukuaskelman avulla ja liikuntaesteisten järjestön edustaja oli tyytyväinen näkemäänsä.


Onko tuollainen ramppi vain yhdessä ovessa per puoli, vai kaikissa ovissa? Luulisi että olisi käytännöllisempää jos kaikki lastenvaunujen tai pyörätuolin kanssa kulkevien ei tarvitsisi kulkea samasta ovesta - paitsi tietysti jos kaikki näille varatut tilat ovat sen oven läheisyydessä. Samalla yhden rampin toimimattomuus ei hankaloittaisi niin paljon junaan pääsyä.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Onko tuollainen ramppi vain yhdessä ovessa per puoli, vai kaikissa ovissa? Luulisi että olisi käytännöllisempää jos kaikki lastenvaunujen tai pyörätuolin kanssa kulkevien ei tarvitsisi kulkea samasta ovesta - paitsi tietysti jos kaikki näille varatut tilat ovat sen oven läheisyydessä. Samalla yhden rampin toimimattomuus ei hankaloittaisi niin paljon junaan pääsyä.


Lastenvaunujen kanssa kulkeminen ei todennäköisesti tule kaipaamaan liukuaskelmaa, koska junan ja laiturin väliin jää hyvin minimaalinen rako. Olisikohan mutuna tuollaisen kengän kokoa 20 verran.

Liukuaskelman toiminnassa ollut ongelma on valmistajan toimesta myös saatu selvitettyä. Liukuaskelma on lämmitetty, joka todennäköisesti aiheutti lämpölaajenemista sen verran, että askelma meni vikatilaan. Tämä havainto tehtiin valitettavasti esittelytapahtumassa ensimmäisen kerran ilmentyneen vian johdosta, joka kuitenkin oli huomattavasti parempi ajoitus kuin matkustajaliikenteessä. Asiaan on löydetty korjaus ja toivottavasti se ei tule uusiutumaan enää tulevaisuudessa.

Pieni yksityiskohta junan esittelytilaisuudesta oli myös, että juna esiteltiin "väärin päin" eli normaaliliikenteessä lähtökohtana on B-ohjaamon sijainti Helsingin päässä ja näin palveluvaunu on lähempänä Helsingin asemaa sitten aikanaan. Tosin lentokenttäliikenne tulee vuoden 2014 jälkeen mahdollisesti sekoittamaan tämän, jos kehärata liikennöidään ympärälinjana Helsinki-Vantaankoski-Lentoasema-Tikkurila-Helsinki tai päinvastoin.

----------


## late-

> Onko tuollainen ramppi vain yhdessä ovessa per puoli, vai kaikissa ovissa? Luulisi että olisi käytännöllisempää jos kaikki lastenvaunujen tai pyörätuolin kanssa kulkevien ei tarvitsisi kulkea samasta ovesta


Lastenvaunuille askelmaa ei varmaankaan tarvita, kuten Lari jo kirjoittikin. Olisin kyllä asentanut liukuaskelman palveluvaunun molemmille oville molemmin puolin, jotta mahdollisesti vikaantuneelle askelmalle löytyisi edes yksi varakappale. Onkohan vaivaisen askelman vikaantuminen jatkossa riittävä syy ottaa runko pois liikenteestä korjattavaksi?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Todella hienon näköinen! Nyt vaan vielä VR:n värit ja tunnukset pintaan, niin homma on täydellinen.


Vaikka en pahemmin tykkää uusista väreistä, niin ei ainakaan VR:n valkopunaharmaa ole yhtään metromaisempi. Jos kaupungista haluaisin metroa etsiä, niin valitsisi kyllä mielummin tämän Junakaluston värin mukaan.

Ja mitä tulee operaattoriin. Kyllä uskoisin, että Veoliakin haluaisi ajaa Tukholman lähijunia, maanalaista, ratikoita ja busseja mielummin tällaisissa väreissä. Vaan kun näitä päätöksiä ei tee Veolia eikä tule tulevaisuudessa tekemään DB Tunnelbana AB:kaan.

----------


## Kolli

Ei värin tarvitse olla "metromainen". Riittää, väritys on yhdenmukainen ja siisti.
Eli joko valitaan vanhat värit tai uudet värit.

Työnjako on aivan selvä: HKL operoi metroa ja valtio junia, hyvä niin, muutoksia ei tarvita.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei värin tarvitse olla "metromainen". Riittää, väritys on yhdenmukainen ja siisti.
> Eli joko valitaan vanhat värit tai uudet värit.
> 
> Työnjako on aivan selvä: HKL operoi metroa ja valtio junia, hyvä niin, muutoksia ei tarvita.


Kyllä väritys saa minun mielestäni kertoa matkustajille laadukkaasta ja/tai nopeasta metroliikenteestä. Ja etenkin turisteille. Bussi-Jokeri on Helsingissä loistava esimerkki metrobrändin suosiosta. Saisihan tuota sinivihreätä (ehkä vaaleana tosin) olla muissakin metron tapaisissa. Mielestäni toimii.

Mielestäni työnjako on selvä näin:
Metrojunien (metropolin rautatie), jopa metroratikoiden ja metrobussien, menee ne sitten Vantaankoskelle, Matinkylään, Viikkiin tai Mellunmäkeen tulisi olla samanväriset, vaikka liikennöijä olisi eri.

----------


## Kaid

> Ei värin tarvitse olla "metromainen". Riittää, väritys on yhdenmukainen ja siisti.
> Eli joko valitaan vanhat värit tai uudet värit.


Toisaalta värit voitaisiin jakaa myös niin, että YTV-alueen sisällä liikennöivät junat maalataan kaikki YTV:n väreihin ja YTV-alueen ulkopuolelle liikennöivät junat pysyvät VR:n väreissä. Näin matkustajalle (myös muualta tulevalle) on selkeämpää, mikä juna menee minnekin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toisaalta värit voitaisiin jakaa myös niin, että YTV-alueen sisällä liikennöivät junat maalataan kaikki YTV:n väreihin ja YTV-alueen ulkopuolelle liikennöivät junat pysyvät VR:n väreissä.


Juuri näinhän ollaan nyt toimimassa. Junakalusto Oy luovuttaa junia VR:lle vain YTV-liikenteen hoitoon. R-, H- ja Z-junissa ei Sm5:tä tulla varmasti näkemään koskaan, ja juuri siksi, että ne ovat "väärän värisiä". Tästä syystä todennäköisesti myös S- ja U-junat hoidetaan jatkossakin muilla kuin Sm5:llä, koska osa niistä jatkaa Karjaalle. Ne ovat muutenkin konseptiltaan erilaisia, nopeita junia, siinä vaiheessa kun kaupunkirataa on jatkettu Espooseen, ja kaupunkirataa ajavat E-junat korvaavat A-junat.

----------


## Jussi

> Juuri näinhän ollaan nyt toimimassa. Junakalusto Oy luovuttaa junia VR:lle vain YTV-liikenteen hoitoon. R-, H- ja Z-junissa ei Sm5:tä tulla varmasti näkemään koskaan, ja juuri siksi, että ne ovat "väärän värisiä". Tästä syystä todennäköisesti myös S- ja U-junat hoidetaan jatkossakin muilla kuin Sm5:llä, koska osa niistä jatkaa Karjaalle. Ne ovat muutenkin konseptiltaan erilaisia, nopeita junia, siinä vaiheessa kun kaupunkirataa on jatkettu Espooseen, ja kaupunkirataa ajavat E-junat korvaavat A-junat.


Riittävätkö Sm5:t kaikkiin kaupunkiratojen juniin senkään jälkeen kun kaikki nyt tilatut junat ovat käytössä? Sm2:ia ei varmaankaan maalata YTV-väreihin ainakaan niin kauan kun niitä käytetään myös YTV-alueen ulkopuolella.

----------


## Max

Sm5 nähty tänään klo 7:35 Hiekkaharjussa raiteella 2 matkalla pohjoisen suuntaan. Koeajoja ilmeisesti? Oli se juna komean näköinen, en ollut ennen nähnyt  :Smile:

----------


## Lari Nylund

Tässä viestiketjussa mainitun rautatieharrastajien tutustumiskoeajon järjestäminen ennen virallisen liikenteen alkamista on tulossa ajankohtaiseksi lähiaikoina. Järjestelyt ovat tällä hetkellä siinä pisteessä, että alkavan viikon puolivälin tietämillä on tiedossa ajankohta.

----------


## Jussi

> Tässä viestiketjussa mainitun rautatieharrastajien tutustumiskoeajon järjestäminen ennen virallisen liikenteen alkamista on tulossa ajankohtaiseksi lähiaikoina. Järjestelyt ovat tällä hetkellä siinä pisteessä, että alkavan viikon puolivälin tietämillä on tiedossa ajankohta.


Onko tarkempaa päivämäärää virallisen liikenteen alulle tiedossa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko tarkempaa päivämäärää virallisen liikenteen alulle tiedossa?


Todennäköisesti 18.11.

----------


## Compact

> Onko tarkempaa päivämäärää virallisen liikenteen alulle tiedossa?


Rautatieasioihin keskittyvä keskustelupalsta tietää seuraavaa:



> Sm5-kierto alkaen 18.11.2009:
> 
> A-junat:
> (Helsingin lähtöajat)
> 0619, 0709, 0759, 0959, 1159, 1359, 1449, 1539, 1629, 1719 ja 1809
> 
> M-junat:
> 0853, 1053, 1253, 1858, 2013 ja 2113
> 
> ...

----------


## Lari Nylund

Arvoisat joukkoliikennefoorumin käyttäjät,

Valitettavasti joudun ilmoittamaan Teille Sm5-tutustumisajosta, että sitä ei pystytä järjestämään ennen virallisen matkustajaliikenteen alkamista. Ensimmäinen virallinen vuoro on tarkoitus liikennöidä...

KESKIVIIKKONA 18.11.2009 KELLO 06:19 HELSINGISTÄ LEPPÄVAARAAN A-JUNANA

Pahoittelen matkan toteutumattomuutta. Siitä huolimatta tulen pyrkimään järjestää koeajon tulevaisuudessa esimerkiksi jonkun SRHS:n tutustumiskäynnin yhteydessä.

----------


## dietreut

Hyvää kyytiä tarjosi Sm5 neitsytmatkallaan. Kaikin puolin mukavan oloinen peli. Ainoa miinus jonka havaitsin on ovien koko sulkeutumisen ajan piipittävä merkkiääni, joka tosin voisi olla ärsyttävämpikin.

----------


## MrArakawa

Minäkin päätin kokeilla Sm5-uutuusjunaa heti ensimmäisenä liikennöintipäivänä ja kokemukset olivat pääosin hyviä. Sisätilat ovat avaria ja metromaisia, joskin tasovaihtelua sisätiloissa edelleen on. Kello 10.53 lähtö Helsingistä oli matkustajamäärältään vähäinen. Sain istuskella kuuden hengen penkkiryhmässä koko matkan yksinään. Istuinten ruuhkakestävyyden testaaminen jäi siis välistä,  mutta saipahan rauhassa tutustua uuden kaupunkijunan sisätilojen yksityiskohtiin ja muoviseen tuoksuun. Selkeitä infonäyttöjä tuntui olevan joka puolella junaa, joten niihin voisi mielellään ohjelmoida aikataulutietoja kultakin asemalta lähtevistä busseista (ja raitiovaunuista).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ainoa miinus jonka havaitsin on ovien koko sulkeutumisen ajan piipittävä merkkiääni, joka tosin voisi olla ärsyttävämpikin.


Voisi toki olla ärsyttävämpikin, mutta oli se silti todella ärsyttävä. Olo A-junassa oli kuin herätyskello soisi minuutin välein, kun omalle istumapaikalle kuuli erinomaisesti kolmenkin oven hieman eriaikaisen pirinän. Muuten hipihiljaisessa junassa se tuntui todella ärsyttävältä.

Sm5 tuntui myös puhisevan kovasti, niin kiihdytyksissä kuin jarrutuksissakin. En tiedä, kuinka huonon istumapaikan olin sen suhteen valinnut. Istuin takaa laskien toisen palkeen läheisyydessä.

Kuulin toisen käden kautta selityksen, että tuosta summerista olisi olemassa EU-direktiivi, jonka mukaan sen pitäisi olla myös vähintään 70 dB voimakkuudeltaan, mutta Suomessa lopulta viilattiin toteutus 64 dB:iin. Implementointivaiheessa ei kuitenkaan tainnut tulla kenellekään mieleen, että sisätiloihin sen ei olisi pakko kuulua niin kovaa, koska ei kukaan ovien väliin sisältä käsin vauhdilla ryntää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kai sen ovisummerin jonkinlaisella voimakkuudella pitää pärähtää, jotta minunkin ikäiset "huonokuuloiset" sen kuulisivat. Menomatkalla aamulla en edes huomannut koko toiminnon olemassoloa. Päivällä kun kuulin harrastajatoverien jupinaa aiheesta, niin päätin että seuraavalla kerralla yritän oikein kuunnella, onko sellainen oven merkkiääni todella kuultavissa. No FLIRThän sattui sitten iltapäivällä paluujunaksi, ja kyllähän siellä sellainen olematon sirkutus ovilta tuli niiden sulkeutuessa. Mutta silloinkaan en olisi varoitusääntä huomannut, ellen olisi oikein ponnistelemalla yrittänyt kuulla sitä. Kaipa noinkinkin hiljainen piipitys sitten pystyy jotakuta häiritsemään. Luultavasti vakiomatkustajat tottuvat siihen melko pian.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minäkin päätin kokeilla Sm5-uutuusjunaa heti ensimmäisenä liikennöintipäivänä ja kokemukset olivat pääosin hyviä. Sisätilat ovat avaria ja metromaisia, joskin tasovaihtelua sisätiloissa edelleen on. Kello 10.53 lähtö Helsingistä oli matkustajamäärältään vähäinen. Sain istuskella kuuden hengen penkkiryhmässä koko matkan yksinään. Istuinten ruuhkakestävyyden testaaminen jäi siis välistä,  mutta saipahan rauhassa tutustua uuden kaupunkijunan sisätilojen yksityiskohtiin ja muoviseen tuoksuun. Selkeitä infonäyttöjä tuntui olevan joka puolella junaa, joten niihin voisi mielellään ohjelmoida aikataulutietoja kultakin asemalta lähtevistä busseista (ja raitiovaunuista).


Panin kansssa mieleen siihen että infoihin oli panostettu, ja että ne näyttävät jopa seuraavan aseman jolla pysähdytään eikä sen jolta lähdettiiin, kuten Sm4:ssä. 

Koematkustin sen  iltapäiväruuhkassa ja oli ihan mukava vehje. Vähän varovaisesti kuski sitä ajoi, olihan se uusi vehje joten ei sitä heti sovi rääkätä ja rikkoa. Sisustus oli  vähän "sairaalamainen" mutta eipä lähijunan sen kummempi tarvitse olla. Päätyvaunuissa olisi saanut olla kahdet ovet purkautumisen nopeuttamiseksi. Aika näyttää miten toimiva sitten se ratkaisu että kaikki lastenvaunupaikat ovat yhdessä osastossa, ja WC on minun mielestäni täysin turha junassa jolla matkustetaan vain alle 30 minuutin pituisia matkoja. WC:n paikalle olis voinut laittaa jopa 6 istumapaikkaa lisää. Ovien sulkemisesta varoittava piipitys olisi syytä kyllä vaihtaa joksikin muuksi, esimerkiksi sellaiseksi kuin metrossa on. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Itsekin pääsin Sm5'n kyytiin.
Junan sisätilojen suunnittelu on erittäin miellyttävä, väritys mielestäni sopivan hillitty, mutta ei liian steriili. Valoisuuttakin on kiitettävästi.
Matkustajainfon näyttötaulut saavat täydet pisteet.  Kai vuosien kuluessa informaatiota voi vielä kehittää,(esim. liityntäasemilta lähtevien bussien lähtöajat). 
Itseäni ei ovien sulkeutumisen varoitusääni häirinnyt. Sen pitääkin olla tarpeeksi voimakas kuuluaakseen kaiken hälinän yli. Tosin piippaukset alkavat mielestäni liian aikaisin.
Kokemus oli hyvä ja jään odottamaan junatyypin yleistymistä YTV-liikenteessä.

----------


## GT8N

Matkustin eilen ja tänään useita kertoja (tottakai  :Biggrin: ) Sm5:llä. Esimakua oli jo Sveitsistä, mutta silti oli ilo matkustaa laatujunalla. Sisätilat ovat tasaisesti valaistut sekä avarat. Läpikuljettavuus tasasi hyvin matkustajakuormia sekä loi tilan tuntua entisestään. 

Kulkuäänet ovat todella hiljaiset. Vain tarkkaan kuunnellessa huomaa kiihdytyksessä tyylikästä sirinää, muuten ei kuulu juuri muuta kuin vaimeaa kiskojen kohinaa. Elmon mainitsemaa puhinaa kuului vain yhden nivelen kohdalla, mutta sitä oli vain vähän kiihdytyksissä sekä jarrutuksissa ja ennenkaikkea se ei ollut mitään varrattuna Sm4:n hermojaraastavaan puhinaan ja tirinään.

Matkustajainformaatioon on ihan oikeasti panostettu, onhan eteisten asemanäyttöjen lisäksi siellä täällä telkkareita jossa näytetään reitin lisäksi kaikki oleellinen aina nopeutta ja ulkolämpötilaa myöden.

Kokonaisuus vaikuttaa todella hyvältä!  :Razz: 

Ainoat miinukset tulevat ikkunan vieressä olevasta roskiksesta. Ikkunapaikalla roskis on juuri polven kohdalla, eikä jalkaa saa mukavasti. Ovisummerit olivat myös jokseenkin häiritseviä, mutta niihin tottui yllättävän nopeasti. Etupään linjakilpi huurtui alareunasta, toki ulkona oli erittäin kosteaa.

Mutta kokonaisuudessaan miinukset jäävät hyvin vähäisiksi. Olen erittäin tyytyväinen, että rautatieliikenteeseen saatiin vihdoin tuulahdus tulevaisuudesta, lukeehan kyljessäkin JKOY. 

Mainitakoon vielä se, että kannssamatkustajat vaikuttivat tyytyväisiltä, mutta useamman kerran kuulin jupinaa tyyliin, "että saa nähdä miten tämä kestää Suomen oloissa" tms. Teki vain mieli sanoa, että koeajojahan ollaan ajettu vuoden aikana "vain" yli 70 000 km Lappia myöden. No, maallikothan eivät välttämättä osaa vetää eroa italialaisten ja sveitsiläisten tuotteiden välille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Innostuin ensimmäisestä kerrasta niin paljon että päätin toistamiseen kokeilla Flirtiä eilen. 

Kiinnitin huomioon sellaisen seikkaan että toisen keskivaunun (siis sen jossa on tavalliset istuimet ) matalan osan paikat olivat kaikki merkitty tarroilla että ne olisivat liikuntaesteisille/invalideille/odottaville äideile. Silti niissä istui tervettä väkeä (minäkin), koska tarrat olivat aika pienet eikä nitä huomannut.

Mikä on oikein idea että liikuntaeteiset laitetaan yhteen vaunun ja terveet muualle? Eikö olisi ollut järkevämpää varata joka oviaukon lähelle vaikka yksi tai kaksi penkkiä liikuntaesteisille, kuten metrossa tai raitiovaunuissa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

> Kiinnitin huomioon sellaisen seikkaan että toisen keskivaunun (siis sen jossa on tavalliset istuimet ) matalan osan paikat olivat kaikki merkitty tarroilla että ne olisivat liikuntaesteisille/invalideille/odottaville äideile. Silti niissä istui tervettä väkeä (minäkin), koska tarrat olivat aika pienet eikä nitä huomannut.


Eihän noiden invapaikkojen idea se ole, että ne jätetään aina tyhjiksi. Jos liikuntaesteisiä tulee kyytiin, heille kuuluu siinä tapauksessa luovuttaa nuo paikat.

----------


## MaZo

> Kiinnitin huomioon sellaisen seikkaan että toisen keskivaunun (siis sen jossa on tavalliset istuimet ) matalan osan paikat olivat kaikki merkitty tarroilla että ne olisivat liikuntaesteisille/invalideille/odottaville äideile. Silti niissä istui tervettä väkeä (minäkin), koska tarrat olivat aika pienet eikä nitä huomannut.
> 
> Mikä on oikein idea että liikuntaeteiset laitetaan yhteen vaunun ja terveet muualle? Eikö olisi ollut järkevämpää varata joka oviaukon lähelle vaikka yksi tai kaksi penkkiä liikuntaesteisille, kuten metrossa tai raitiovaunuissa?


Liikuntarajoitteisten paikoilla on normin mukaan pidempi penkkiväli, joka on saatu ovijaon takia sovitettua mainitsemaasi vaunuun. Toisessa keskivaunussahan on ns. monitoimitila vastaavassa kohdassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eihän noiden invapaikkojen idea se ole, että ne jätetään aina tyhjiksi. Jos liikuntaesteisiä tulee kyytiin, heille kuuluu siinä tapauksessa luovuttaa nuo paikat.


Silloin kun itse olin sen ikäinen että opettelin liikkumista itsenäisesti julkisilla liikennevälineillä, niin ei olisi tullut kuuloonkaan että invapaikalle menee kukaan terve ja nuori istumaan. 

Helsingin sisäisissä busseissa ja raitiovaunuissa on sitäpaitsi yhä sellainen meininki että invapaikat jätetään suosiolla tyhjiksi koska muuten Töölön mummot voivat yllättää selän takana ja nöyryytys on silloin täydellinen jos ei huomaa ajoissa antaa paikan. 

Siksi on vähän epäloogista jos junissa ei noudateta samaa käytäntöä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## MaZo

> Silloin kun itse olin sen ikäinen että opettelin liikkumista itsenäisesti julkisilla liikennevälineillä, niin ei olisi tullut kuuloonkaan että invapaikalle menee kukaan terve ja nuori istumaan. 
> 
> Helsingin sisäisissä busseissa ja raitiovaunuissa on sitäpaitsi yhä sellainen meininki että invapaikat jätetään suosiolla tyhjiksi koska muuten Töölön mummot voivat yllättää selän takana ja nöyryytys on silloin täydellinen jos ei huomaa ajoissa antaa paikan.


Itsekin olen näin oppinut enkä täydessäkään bussissa mene kyseisille paikoille istumaan. Jostain syystä junassa ja metrossa vastaaville paikoille istuminen on paljon helpompaa, vaikka tietäisikin istuvansa varatulla paikalla.
Ongelmahan ei pitäisi olla tietyille ryhmille varatuilla paikoilla istuminen vaan niiden luovuttaminen tarvittaessa, kuten risukasa jo mainitsikin.

----------


## Kaid

Minäkin pääsin tänään kokeilemaan (vähän jälkijunassa) Flirtiä, ja kun paluumatka samalta reissulta tapahtui Sm4:lla, en malta olla laittamatta muutamaa kommenttia.




> Voisi toki olla ärsyttävämpikin, mutta oli se silti todella ärsyttävä. Olo A-junassa oli kuin herätyskello soisi minuutin välein, kun omalle istumapaikalle kuuli erinomaisesti kolmenkin oven hieman eriaikaisen pirinän. Muuten hipihiljaisessa junassa se tuntui todella ärsyttävältä.


Olin huomaavinani, että piipityksen voimakkuus riippuu siitä, sattuuko istumaan laiturin puolella vai ei. Itse satuin Kannelmäessä junaan noustessa istumaan ajosuuntaan nähden vasemalle puolelle junaa, siis ei-laituripuolelle, ja Kannelmäessä ja Pohjois-Haagassa piipitys kuului miellyttävällä voimakkuudella. Kun laiturit Huopahdessa kuitenkin vaihtuivat sille puolelle jossa itse istuin, kuului piipitys häiritsevän voimakkaana. (Yksi mahdollinen selitys olisi tietysti myös se, että minulla on oikealla puolella kuulovaurio, mutta sellaista ei ainakaan ole diagnosoitu).

Joka tapauksessa nopea piipitys oli hiljaisellakin äänenvoimakkuudellakin melko ärsyttävä. Ennemmin ovien sulkeutumisäänenä olisi voinut olla sama pitkä piippaus kuin ovien avautuessa, tai sitten samanlaiset piippaukset kuin Sm4:sissa.




> Kulkuäänet ovat todella hiljaiset. Vain tarkkaan kuunnellessa huomaa kiihdytyksessä tyylikästä sirinää, muuten ei kuulu juuri muuta kuin vaimeaa kiskojen kohinaa. Elmon mainitsemaa puhinaa kuului vain yhden nivelen kohdalla, mutta sitä oli vain vähän kiihdytyksissä sekä jarrutuksissa ja ennenkaikkea se ei ollut mitään varrattuna Sm4:n hermojaraastavaan puhinaan ja tirinään.


Tästä olen erittäin paljon samaa mieltä. Sm5:n äänimaailmaan kiinnitti matkustaeesa enemmän huomiota, koska se oli uusi. Kuitenkin Sm5:n kulkuääni oli todella miellyttävä tasainen humina, kun Sm4 kolisee ja sirittää kulkiessaan. Nivelen puhinakaan Sm5:ssa ei ollut mitään verrattuna Sm4:n nivelen kolinaan rohinaan. Lisäksi samanlaisesta puhinasta pääsee Sm4:ssä "nauttimaan" eteistiloissa...




> Ainoat miinukset tulevat ikkunan vieressä olevasta roskiksesta. Ikkunapaikalla roskis on juuri polven kohdalla, eikä jalkaa saa mukavasti. Ovisummerit olivat myös jokseenkin häiritseviä, mutta niihin tottui yllättävän nopeasti. Etupään linjakilpi huurtui alareunasta, toki ulkona oli erittäin kosteaa.


Minä en kokenut roskista lainkaan ongelmana, sain mahdutettua jalkani varsin näppärästi oman penkkini alueelle roskiksesta huolimatta (ja lisättäköön, että 190-senttisenä minulla riittää jalkoja  :Wink: ). Itseasiassa polvea oli varsin miellyttävää nojata roskiksen etuseinään - myönnettäköön, että tällöin polveni teki roskiksen avaamisen mahdottomaksi. Joka tapauksessa roskiksen saavutettavuuden kannalta ikkunan vieressä on minusta ehdottomasti paras paikka.

Mitä tulee linjakilpeen, tänään sateessa koko kilpi oli junan tullessa Kannelmäkeen niin pahasti huurussa, että siinä olevan tekstin joutui lähinnä arvaamaan. Tämä ei tietenkään ole ongelma asemalla josta liikennöi vain yksi linja, mutta pää- ja rantaradoilla huurtuminen saattaa oikeasti aiheuttaa sekaannuksia.

Ainoan merkittävän miinuksen antaisin Flirtille penkeistä. Ne näyttävät oikein hyviltä, mutta istumismukavuus on huomattavasti kehnompaa kuin Sm1/2/4 -sarjojen nykyisillä penkeillä. Vanhemmissa vaunuissa on aina tuntunut siltä, että penkki tukee mukavasti selkää ja näin matkanteko on ollut mukavaa. Sm5:n penkeissä sen sijaan keskiselän tuki oli ainakin minulle liian matalalla mikä jätti epämiellyttävän tunteen selkään. Lisäksi päänojan alareuna painoi ikävästi lapojenväliä. Yleisesti penkeistä jäi sellainen tunne, että ne on suunniteltu merkittävästi pienemmille ihmisille kuin VR:n lähijunien penkit. Voi tietysti olla, että Sm1-4 lähijunasarjojen penkit ovat minua normaalikokoisemmille ihmisille epämukavat, missä tapauksessa ei varmaankaan pitäisi valittaa, mutta en ole ainakaan kuullut kenenkään valittavan muiden junien penkeistä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Joo, kävin tuossa yhtenä päivänä itsekkin tuon sm5:n testaamassa. On hyviä ja huonoja puolia mielestäni. Hyviin voisi että kiihtyy selvästi nopeammin kuin sm4 ja selkeä matkustajainformaatio. Myös penkit ihan kohtuullisen hyvät. Sitten huonoja. Mielestäni liian metromainen. Lasiväliovilla saisi jo paljon aikaiseksi ja ovien varoitusäänet. Sen oven ei tarvitsisi "piipittää" kun se on auki. Samoin, meinasi ärsyttää sulkuääni. Kaiken kaikkiaan voisi sanoa, että hyvä vaihtoehto juuri tyyliin Helsinki-Leppävaara ja Helsinki-Vantaankoski välille. Ei paljon pidemmille matkoille..

----------


## tlajunen

> Sitten huonoja. Mielestäni liian metromainen.


Voitko tarkentaa, miksi mielestäsi metromaisuus on huono puoli?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lasiväliovilla saisi jo paljon aikaiseksi


Miksi ihmeessä yhtä tiheästi pysähtyvillä kuin metro ja samanlaisia matkustajamääriä kuljettavilla lähijunalinjoilla tarvittaisiin ihmisten kulkemista tavattomasti hankaloittavia väliovia? Ei busseissa ja ratikoissakaan ole sisällä ovia.

----------


## Kaid

> Miksi ihmeessä yhtä tiheästi pysähtyvillä kuin metro ja samanlaisia matkustajamääriä kuljettavilla lähijunalinjoilla tarvittaisiin ihmisten kulkemista tavattomasti hankaloittavia väliovia? Ei busseissa ja ratikoissakaan ole sisällä ovia.


Lisäksi Sm4-junissa ovet ovat lähes poikkeuksetta väännettyinä pysyvästi auki matkustajien toimesta (vanhemmissa junissa valitettavasti ovi ei jää auki kun sen kääntää ääriasentoon). Tämä mielestäni osoittaakin varsin selkeästi lasiovien turhuuden lähijunissa - käytännössä ne ovat vain tiellä. Oikeastaan varsin järkevä parannus vanhempiin juniin olisi sisäovien poistaminen, mikä helpottaisi huomattavasti junan sisällä liikkumista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Oikeastaan varsin järkevä parannus vanhempiin juniin olisi sisäovien poistaminen, mikä helpottaisi huomattavasti junan sisällä liikkumista.


Tämän toki voisi tehdä, mutta käytännössä junien kierto pitäisi silloin sitoa YTV-juniin. Pidemmän matkan Sm1/2-kalustossa ovien poisto ei ole tarpeellista ja todennäköisesti alentaa melua matkustamossa kuitenkin kohtalaisesti.

Sm4:t taas ovat alun perinkin olleet ihan vääriä YTV-liikenteeseen 160 km/h huippunopeudellaan. Onneksi ne Sm5:n myötä pääsevät tarkoituksenmukaisempaan liikenteeseen R- ja Z-juniin.

----------


## Compact

> Sm4:t taas ovat alun perinkin olleet ihan vääriä YTV-liikenteeseen 160 km/h huippunopeudellaan. Onneksi ne Sm5:n myötä pääsevät tarkoituksenmukaisempaan liikenteeseen R- ja Z-juniin.


Samaa 160 km/t -nopeuttahan nuo "VR-Yhtymän" hankkimat uudet Sm5:tkin kulkevat.
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sm5
Eivät ole siis FLIRTit tuossa YTV:n liikenteessä sen paremmassa tarkoituksenmukaisessa liikenteessä kuin I+M -junissa olevat Sm4:t, jos edellistä kirjoitusta uskomme, ja miksemme uskoisi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Voitko tarkentaa, miksi mielestäsi metromaisuus on huono puoli?


En ole Flirtiä vielä nähnyt, mutta johan täällä foorumilla on monta kertaa todettu lähijunakaluston ja metrokaluston erot matkustajan kannalta. Minusta lähijunan pienemmät vaunuosastot tuovat rauhallisuutta ja pehmustetut penkit mukavuutta. Metrojunan suuri osasto taas on helposti hälyisämpi ja meluisampi, ja liukkaat muovipenkit luku sinänsä.

Flirtissä lienee edelleen metroa mukavammat penkit, vaikka ne kuulemma eivät olekaan yhtä mukavat kuin vanhemmissa lähijunissa. Vaunuosastot ovat kuitenkin metromaisen isot.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Samaa 160 km/t -nopeuttahan nuo "VR-Yhtymän" hankkimat uudet Sm5:tkin kulkevat.


Muistin näköjään väärin. En nyt enää muista, pyydettiinkö tarjouksessa erityisesti 160 km/h junia vai oliko siinä vaatimuksena 120 km/h. On myös selvää, ettei tuota huippunopeutta mihinkään YTV-liikenteessä tarvita, vaan 100 km/h:kin riittäisi varmasti hyvin. Se on sitten eri asia, säästäisikö siinä erityisesti, koska tehoa tarvitaan kiihdytyksiin paljon. Mutta jos esim. rakenteelliset vaatimukset kasvavat 160 km/h huippunopeuden takia, on Junakalustokin vain hukannut rahaa tuolla nopeusvaatimuksella.

----------


## Eki

> ...jos esim. rakenteelliset vaatimukset kasvavat 160 km/h huippunopeuden takia, on Junakalustokin vain hukannut rahaa tuolla nopeusvaatimuksella.





> Norjan rautatiet (NSB) on tehnyt...junatilauksen viime elokuussa. Tilaus tehtiin sveitsiläiseltä Stadlerilta ja se käsittää 50 kpl FLIRT-sähköjunayksikköä. ... Huippunopeus on 160 km/h, mutta se voidaan kasvattaa pienin muutoksin nopeuteen 200 km/h.


Valmistajan edustajan mukaan noita "pieniä muutoksia" on käytännössä mm. vaakaiskunvaimentimien lisääminen teleihin. Eli onhan kalustoyhtiö säästänyt ainakin niitten hinnan, kun ei ole päätynyt 200 km/h:iin...  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En ole Flirtiä vielä nähnyt, mutta johan täällä foorumilla on monta kertaa todettu lähijunakaluston ja metrokaluston erot matkustajan kannalta. Minusta lähijunan pienemmät vaunuosastot tuovat rauhallisuutta ja pehmustetut penkit mukavuutta. Metrojunan suuri osasto taas on helposti hälyisämpi ja meluisampi, ja liukkaat muovipenkit luku sinänsä.


Maailmalla on ollut jo vuosikymmeniä tapana että suurkaupunkien paikallisjunien sisustus on enemmän metromainen kuin junamainen. Sm5 edustaa kuitenkin ylellisyyttä moniin muihin verrattuna. Saksalaiset S-Bahn -junat, tanskalaiset S-togit, ruotsalaiset pendeltågit  ja venäläiset elektritshkat ovat huomattavasti askeettisempia. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:10 ----------




> Muistin näköjään väärin. En nyt enää muista, pyydettiinkö tarjouksessa erityisesti 160 km/h junia vai oliko siinä vaatimuksena 120 km/h. On myös selvää, ettei tuota huippunopeutta mihinkään YTV-liikenteessä tarvita, vaan 100 km/h:kin riittäisi varmasti hyvin. Se on sitten eri asia, säästäisikö siinä erityisesti, koska tehoa tarvitaan kiihdytyksiin paljon. Mutta jos esim. rakenteelliset vaatimukset kasvavat 160 km/h huippunopeuden takia, on Junakalustokin vain hukannut rahaa tuolla nopeusvaatimuksella.


Luultavasti Flirteissä on kaikissa 160 km/h huippunopeus. Suurempi huippunopeus voi olla tarpeen esin tyhjiä vaunuja siirrettäessä pääradalla pääteasemien ja varikon välillä. Eihän sitä toisaalta koskaan tiedä rakennetaanko joskus  Vantaankosken radasta haara Klaukkalaan tai Espoosta Histan kautta Lohjalle, jolloin lähijunat ajaisivat pitkiä matkoja ilman pysähdyksiä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eihän sitä toisaalta koskaan tiedä rakennetaanko joskus  Vantaankosken radasta haara Klaukkalaan tai Espoosta Histan kautta Lohjalle, jolloin lähijunat ajaisivat pitkiä matkoja ilman pysähdyksiä.


Voidaan nykyäänkin ajaa pitkiä matkoja ilman pysähdyksiä juurikin noilla R- ja Z-junilla. On punnittava, kuinka paljon on hyötyä siitä, että on vain yhdenlaista kalustoa, jolla voidaan ajaa sekä nopeita että hitaita osuuksia, ja kuinka paljon siitä, että on dedikoitua kalustoa erityyppiselle pysähdyskäyttäytymiselle.

Nykyään tosin hyöty on minimaalista juuri sen takia, että meiltä puuttuu se metro- ja kaupunkiratalaki, jolla sallittaisiin muusta liikenteestä erillisillä metro- ja kaupunkiradoilla erilaiset kalustovaatimukset kuin sekaliikenneradalla (ja kenties ajo sekaliikenneradalla rajoitetulla nopeudella). Silloin sekä metro- että kaupunkiradoilla voitaisiin ajaa samalla kalustolla, tosin ainakin nykyisin virroitusjärjestelmiä pitäisi olla kaksi.

----------


## risukasa

> Luultavasti Flirteissä on kaikissa 160 km/h huippunopeus. Suurempi huippunopeus voi olla tarpeen esin tyhjiä vaunuja siirrettäessä pääradalla pääteasemien ja varikon välillä. Eihän sitä toisaalta koskaan tiedä rakennetaanko joskus  Vantaankosken radasta haara Klaukkalaan tai Espoosta Histan kautta Lohjalle, jolloin lähijunat ajaisivat pitkiä matkoja ilman pysähdyksiä.


Tai jos HSL:n tariffialue laajennetaan Lahteen ja Riihimäelle. Heti tulisi hyvää käyttöä 200km/h nopeudelle, tarvitsisi väistellä pendolinoja vähemmän.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voidaan nykyäänkin ajaa pitkiä matkoja ilman pysähdyksiä juurikin noilla R- ja Z-junilla. On punnittava, kuinka paljon on hyötyä siitä, että on vain yhdenlaista kalustoa, jolla voidaan ajaa sekä nopeita että hitaita osuuksia, ja kuinka paljon siitä, että on dedikoitua kalustoa erityyppiselle pysähdyskäyttäytymiselle.





> Tai jos HSL:n tariffialue laajennetaan Lahteen ja Riihimäelle. Heti tulisi hyvää käyttöä 200km/h nopeudelle, tarvitsisi väistellä pendolinoja vähemmän.


Minun ajatuksissani oli sellaiset nykyisten kaupunkiratojen ratajatkeet joilla ajettasiiin pelkästään YTVn/HSLn liikennettä eli jos Vantaa + Nurmijärvi joskus toteuttaisi Klaukkalan radan tai Espoo Histan radan. Eli en tarkoittanut Lahden, Riihimäen enikä Karjaan liikennettä joita hoitaa VR. Mutta myönnän että Klaukkalan ja Histan radat eivät ole ykkösprioriteetillä ainakaan vielä, mutta Flirteillä lienee tarkotus ajaa ainakin seuraavat 40 vuotta joten ei sitä ikinä tiedä missä ne tulevat liikennöimään joskus.




> Nykyään tosin hyöty on minimaalista juuri sen takia, että meiltä puuttuu se metro- ja kaupunkiratalaki, jolla sallittaisiin muusta liikenteestä erillisillä metro- ja kaupunkiradoilla erilaiset kalustovaatimukset kuin sekaliikenneradalla (ja kenties ajo sekaliikenneradalla rajoitetulla nopeudella). Silloin sekä metro- että kaupunkiradoilla voitaisiin ajaa samalla kalustolla, tosin ainakin nykyisin virroitusjärjestelmiä pitäisi olla kaksi.


Ei kai se kaupunkiratojen erostäminen ja muuttaminen metroksi mitään lakia vaadi. Eiköhän se riitä että radat eristetään valtionradoista naulaamalla vaihteet kiinni Linnunlaulussa ja muissa kohdissa jossa ne yhtyvät.  Eniten kivi hiertää kai siinä että kaupunkien pitäisi lunastaa radat itselleen RHK:lta jos sen haluavat tehdä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minun ajatuksissani oli sellaiset nykyisten kaupunkiratojen ratajatkeet joilla ajettasiiin pelkästään YTVn/HSLn liikennettä eli jos Vantaa + Nurmijärvi joskus toteuttaisi Klaukkalan radan tai Espoo Histan radan.


On lähes yhtä todennäköistä, että Riihimäki joskus liittyy HSL:ään kuin että Nurmijärvi liittyisi. Histan rataa tuskin rakennetaan lähijunille, jollei se saman tien ulotu Lohjalle. Histaan ulottuvana pikaratikka on käytännössä ainoa mahdollisuus.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:06 ----------




> Ei kai se kaupunkiratojen erostäminen ja muuttaminen metroksi mitään lakia vaadi. Eiköhän se riitä että radat eristetään valtionradoista naulaamalla vaihteet kiinni Linnunlaulussa ja muissa kohdissa jossa ne yhtyvät. Eniten kivi hiertää kai siinä että kaupunkien pitäisi lunastaa radat itselleen RHK:lta jos sen haluavat tehdä.


Ei vaadi, ja tätä olen itsekin ehdottanut kiertotieksi asian toteuttamiseen. Mutta järkevintä olisi silti, että tekniset ominaisuudet eikä omistuspohja määräisi, mitä lakia milläkin radalla tulee noudattaa. Ja metroradallahan ei noudateta mitään ratalakia, joten sellainen pitäisi joka tapauksessa säätää. Samalla sen voisi ulottaa kaupunkiratoihinkin.

----------


## Murzu

> Luultavasti Flirteissä on kaikissa 160 km/h huippunopeus. Suurempi huippunopeus voi olla tarpeen esin tyhjiä vaunuja siirrettäessä pääradalla pääteasemien ja varikon välillä.


Niinhän sitä luulisi että aina voi tarvittaessa posottaa 160 km/h. Mutta kun byrokratia ei aina sitä salli, junan nopeus määrätään aikataulussa ja se on kiveen hakattua tietoa. Esim Sm4 tyhjäsiirrot Lahti-Helsinki välillä ajetaan 120 km/h. Samoin G-junalla ei voi aikataulun kirimiseksi ajaa 160 km/h, vaan on tyydyttävä 120 km/h nopeuteen. Ainoastaan R ja Z -junilla on oikeus ajaa 160 km/h, H:lla 140 km/h ja muilla 120 km/h. Tämä siis vain asian sivusta...

----------


## GT8N

> Samaa 160 km/t -nopeuttahan nuo "VR-Yhtymän" hankkimat uudet Sm5:tkin kulkevat.


Junakaluston tarkoituksena oli ilmeisesti tilata Sm5:t huippunopeudella 140 km/h, mutta Stadlerilla sanottiin, että se maksaa sitten lisää. Siksi siis otettiin mukisematta tuo 20 km/h lisää. Tuskinpa siitä ainakaan mitään erityistä haittaa on, tulevaisuuden tarpeita kun tunnetusti on hiukan vaikea aina ennustaa.

----------


## Albert

> On myös selvää, ettei tuota huippunopeutta mihinkään YTV-liikenteessä tarvita, vaan 100 km/h:kin riittäisi varmasti hyvin. Se on sitten eri asia, säästäisikö siinä erityisesti, koska tehoa tarvitaan kiihdytyksiin paljon.


Tänäänkin oli Ilmala-Huopalahti -välillä suurin nopeus 118 km/h ja Malminkartanon-Myyrmäen välillä 104 km/h. Eikä ohjelmassa ollut äkkijarrutuksia eikä -kiihdytyksiä.
Ovien piippausääni ei täytä EU-normeja koskä ääni on liian hiljainen!

----------


## Puolimatala

Flirtillä on tullut jo jonkun verran mentyä ja todella tyytyväinen olen ollut! M-junassakin näyttäisi olevan illalla vielä klo 21 aikaankin kysyntää ja on ollut ilo nähdä kuinka matkustajat ovat tasaisesti jakautuneet koko runkoon juurikin tuon metromaisuuden ansiosta. 

Pitihän tuossa viikolla katsastaa millainen vessa tuossa Flirtissä on. Hetken ihmeteltyäni mistä löytyy vessanovenavausnappi huomasinkin, että Flirtissä ei ole sorruttukkaan tosiaan liiallisiin sähköovihienosteluihin vaan ovi olikin mekaaninen!

----------


## aki

> Pitihän tuossa viikolla katsastaa millainen vessa tuossa Flirtissä on. Hetken ihmeteltyäni mistä löytyy vessanovenavausnappi huomasinkin, että Flirtissä ei ole sorruttukkaan tosiaan liiallisiin sähköovihienosteluihin vaan ovi olikin mekaaninen!


Ihmettelen miksi uusiinkin lähijuniin pitää vessat laittaa, eihän metroissakaan ole vessoja, lähijunien pisimmät matkat ovat noin tunnin pituisia ja kyllä sen aikaa pitäisi pärjätä ilman vessakäyntiä. Lähijunien vessat teettävät turhaa siivousta ja ovat oiva kohde graffitien tekijöille.

----------


## Puolimatala

> Ihmettelen miksi uusiinkin lähijuniin pitää vessat laittaa, eihän metroissakaan ole vessoja, lähijunien pisimmät matkat ovat noin tunnin pituisia ja kyllä sen aikaa pitäisi pärjätä ilman vessakäyntiä. Lähijunien vessat teettävät turhaa siivousta ja ovat oiva kohde graffitien tekijöille.


Juu näinhän tuo valitettavasti on, että vandaalit ja muut hörhöt nuo vessat hyvin nopeasti tuhoaa, jo nyt oli ilmestynyt joku tägi Flirtin pöntön kanteen...  :Icon Frown:  Olen Akin kanssa jokseenkin samaa mieltä vessan tarpeellisuudesta lähijunissa. Tosin jo tunnin kestävillä matkoilla se on jo hyvä varuste. Mutta tosiaan A, E, M, I, N, K tyyppisillä lähijunilla ei välttämättä tarvitsisi olla vessaa. Helsinki - Riihimäki ja Riihimäki - Lahti tyyppisillä väleillä se on jo ihan käypä varuste.

----------


## late-

> Ihmettelen miksi uusiinkin lähijuniin pitää vessat laittaa, eihän metroissakaan ole vessoja, lähijunien pisimmät matkat ovat noin tunnin pituisia ja kyllä sen aikaa pitäisi pärjätä ilman vessakäyntiä.


Tietääkseni VR:n vaatimus kuten useimmat muutkin kaupunkiratajunan tarpeita vastaamattomat ominaisuudet.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tietääkseni VR:n vaatimus kuten useimmat muutkin kaupunkiratajunan tarpeita vastaamattomat ominaisuudet.


Millä tavalla VR voi vaatia että jossakin lähijunassa jolla ajetaan pisimmillään vain n puloen tunnin matkoja, pitää olla vessa? Onko se henkilökuntaa varten?

Vanhemmat foorumilaiset muistavat ehkä että osassa Sm1 ja Sm2 -runkoja ei ollut alunperin vessaa ollenkaan. Ne oli tarkoitus sijoittaa etupäässä Martinlaakson radan liikenteeseen. Myöhemmin kun ne joutuivat kalustokierron vuoksi kaikille lähijunalinjoille ja joskus jopa Hki-Tampere paikallisjuniin, niin matkustajat alkoivat valittaa vessattomuudesta, ja siksi päätettiin jälkiasentaa niihin vessat.

Mutta Sm5 -junia tuskin tullan näkemään Hki-Tamperepaikallisjunissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta Sm5 -junia tuskin tullan näkemään Hki-Tamperepaikallisjunissa.


Eipä sitä tiedä, vaikka JKOY:n omistajapohja laajennettaisiin joskus niin, että firma olisi ristittävä uudelleen "Suomen Junakalusto Oy:ksi", joka olisi toimivaltaisten viranomaisten yhteinen kalustoyhtiö, ja jonka junia käytettäisiin rautateiden ostoliikenteessä.  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Myös junayksikkö "02" on päässyt kaupalliseen liikenteeseen. Perjantaina 27.11. meninkin sen kyydissä koirani kanssa Huopalahdesta Helsinkiin klo 17:50.

----------


## Pera

> Juu näinhän tuo valitettavasti on, että vandaalit ja muut hörhöt nuo vessat hyvin nopeasti tuhoaa, jo nyt oli ilmestynyt joku tägi Flirtin pöntön kanteen...


Niinpä, tässä vähän juttua aiheesta: http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/7bbe3...2-285adcab30fe

----------


## late-

> Millä tavalla VR voi vaatia että jossakin lähijunassa jolla ajetaan pisimmillään vain n puloen tunnin matkoja, pitää olla vessa?


Ei kai suunniteltu matkojen pituus mitenkään vaikuta VR:n vaatimismahdollisuuksiin? Junakalustoyhtiön hallituksessa on kaupunkien puolelta rahoitusväkeä, jolloin ainoastaan VR edustaa siellä rautatieosaamista. Jos VR vaatii jotain kokemukseensa nojaten, muut uskovat. Onhan VR:llä myös pitkät ja kunniakkaat perinteet lähijunien myöhässä ajamisesta, joten siltä pohjalta kannatti ottaa tähänkin junaan vähän ovia ja liikaa penkkejä.

Vessan osalta VR:n logiikka on ilmeisesti se, että kaikkea kalustoa tulee voida käyttää mahdollisimman laajasti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei kai suunniteltu matkojen pituus mitenkään vaikuta VR:n vaatimismahdollisuuksiin? Junakalustoyhtiön hallituksessa on kaupunkien puolelta rahoitusväkeä, jolloin ainoastaan VR edustaa siellä rautatieosaamista. Jos VR vaatii jotain kokemukseensa nojaten, muut uskovat. Onhan VR:llä myös pitkät ja kunniakkaat perinteet lähijunien myöhässä ajamisesta, joten siltä pohjalta kannatti ottaa tähänkin junaan vähän ovia ja liikaa penkkejä.


Tuosta kommentistasi tulee mieleen että jos junat alkavat syystä jos toisesta seistä linjalla niin että matka-ajat lopulta venyvät toista tuntia kestäviksi, niin vessoihin tulee ennemmin tai myöhemmin tunkua. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jufo

Voisko joku laittaa listaa Sm5:n lähtöajoista A- ja M-linjoilla (mikäli ovat vakiot päivästä toiseen) niin olisi helpompaa käydä testaamassa tuo juna.

----------


## -tks-

> Voisko joku laittaa listaa Sm5:n lähtöajoista A- ja M-linjoilla (mikäli ovat vakiot päivästä toiseen) niin olisi helpompaa käydä testaamassa tuo juna.


VR:n sivuilla kerrotaan seuraavaa:

A-junat Helsingistä: 6.19, 7.09, 7.59, 9.59, 11.59, 13.59, 14.49, 15.39, 16.29, 17.19 ja 18.09
A-junat Leppävaarasta 6.42, 7.32, 8.22, 10.22, 12.22, 14.22, 15.12, 16.02, 16.52, 17.42 ja 18.32

M-junat Helsingistä: 8.53, 10.53, 12.53, 18.58, 20.13 ja 21.13
M-junat Vantaankoskelta: 9.21, 11.21, 13.21, 19.26, 20.41 ja 21.41

Junat kulkevat maanantaista perjantaihin.

----------


## Jufo

Kiitti tiedoista -tks-! Tutkailin VR:n sivuja mutta jostain syystä en löytänyt tuota sivua lähtöajoista.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kiitti tiedoista -tks-! Tutkailin VR:n sivuja mutta jostain syystä en löytänyt tuota sivua lähtöajoista.


Tuo pätee kokonaisuudessaan vain 12.12. asti. Sen jälkeen on molemmat yksiköt liikenteessä, joten jollei nuo ajat muutu, ainakin niitä tulee lisää.

----------


## Salomaa

Ihmettelen noita havaintoja SM 4:n äänekkyydestä.  Ajan kyseisellä junatyypillä lähes päivittäin ja kyllä minä 4:ää sanoisin yhtä hiljaiseksi kuin sm %:ttä.

Istuimet ovat selvästi huonommat uusimmassa junassa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ihmettelen noita havaintoja SM 4:n äänekkyydestä.  Ajan kyseisellä junatyypillä lähes päivittäin ja kyllä minä 4:ää sanoisin yhtä hiljaiseksi kuin sm %:ttä.


Sm4 on muutoin varsin hiljainen, mutta keskimmäisten eteisten paineilmakeskus metelöi välillä vähän turhan kovaäänisesti.

----------


## vristo

Tässä vertailuksi:

SBB RABDe 521 008-3

http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...=all&ppuser=38

http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...=all&ppuser=38

JKOY 94102081001-1

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiedost...im%C3%A4ki.JPG

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiedost...matkustamo.jpg

----------


## hmikko

> Tässä vertailuksi:


Mikä muuten mahtaa olla syynä siihen, että Sm5:n 'julkisivu' on keskiosassa matalampi kuin yksikön päissä (niin kuin on myös Sm4:ssä)? Ulkomaiset versiot näyttävät koko mitaltaan saman korkuisilta, vaikka varsinainen kattorakennelma taitaa olla samanlainen.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Vessan osalta VR:n logiikka on ilmeisesti se, että kaikkea kalustoa tulee voida käyttää mahdollisimman laajasti.


On myös hyvä huomata, että parempi pissiä sinne wessan puolelle kuin junan käytäville. Tämäkin ihan vain sen takia, että matkustamossa saattaa kulkea juopunutta väkeä, jotka eivät välttämättä jaksa pidätellä 30 minuutin matkaa, varsinkin viikonloppuisin öiseen aikaan. Elämän suuria tosiasioita..

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä muuten mahtaa olla syynä siihen, että Sm5:n 'julkisivu' on keskiosassa matalampi kuin yksikön päissä (niin kuin on myös Sm4:ssä)? Ulkomaiset versiot näyttävät koko mitaltaan saman korkuisilta, vaikka varsinainen kattorakennelma taitaa olla samanlainen.


Sisäkuvaa kun katsoo niin sveitsiläisessä versiossa korkeuserot vaunun sisällä eivät ole niin suuret kuin suomalaisessa. Portaiden sijaan lattia vain vähän kallistuu päädyissä. Johtuu varmaan siitä että Sveitsissä laiturit ovat korkeammalla kuin Suomessa.

Suomessa ei aikoinaan älytty rakentaa kaupunkiratojen laiturit sille korkeudelle mikä muualla maailmassa on tapana.




> On myös hyvä huomata, että parempi pissiä sinne wessan puolelle kuin junan käytäville. Tämäkin ihan vain sen takia, että matkustamossa saattaa kulkea juopunutta väkeä, jotka eivät välttämättä jaksa pidätellä 30 minuutin matkaa, varsinkin viikonloppuisin öiseen aikaan. Elämän suuria tosiasioita..


Jos lähijunassa nyt välttämättä pitää olla vessa niin se voisi toimia kolikoilla, niin ns asiattomat jättäisivät vessan rauhaan ja se pysyisi pidempään siistinä.

t. Rainer

----------


## MaZo

> Mikä muuten mahtaa olla syynä siihen, että Sm5:n 'julkisivu' on keskiosassa matalampi kuin yksikön päissä (niin kuin on myös Sm4:ssä)? Ulkomaiset versiot näyttävät koko mitaltaan saman korkuisilta, vaikka varsinainen kattorakennelma taitaa olla samanlainen.


Näyttää ulkomaan versiossakin olevan ikkunoiden alareunat keskiosassa alempana. Muistelisin kuulleeni, että Suomeen tehdyssä versiossa ikkunoita pienennettiin lämmitysenergian säästämiseksi ja siksi kaikkien ikkunoiden yläreunat eivät ole samalla tasolla.

----------


## hylje

Suomalaisessa versiossa on myös isommat pyörät vetävissä teleissä, joka korottaa päätyjä hieman.

----------


## JSL

Kyllä junissa pitää olla ilmanen kusiputka! Jos ei sinne ilkeä mennä, niin sitte pitää kantaa mukanaan pulloa, johon pissiä.

----------


## late-

> Suomalaisessa versiossa on myös isommat pyörät vetävissä teleissä, joka korottaa päätyjä hieman.


Tietääkseni myös juoksuteleissä (tai jopa vain niissä) on isommat pyörät ja sen takia käytävillä on portaat eikä rampit yksikön osien välissä. Flirtiin pitäisi saada käytävät ilman portaita juoksutelien yli myös 550 millin laiturikorkeudelle.

----------


## Albert

> Tietääkseni myös juoksuteleissä (tai jopa vain niissä) on isommat pyörät ja sen takia käytävillä on portaat eikä rampit yksikön osien välissä. Flirtiin pitäisi saada käytävät ilman portaita juoksutelien yli myös 550 millin laiturikorkeudelle.


Näyttäisi, että yleisin Flirteissä on 860/750 mm (vetävä/juoksu). Junakalustolla on 860/800 mm ja esim. algerialaisessa on sitten 870/760 mm. Lähde on Stadler.

----------


## Antero Alku

Ihan vain vertailun vuoksi: Ranskan VR, SNCF on ostanut 200 kappaletta Alstom Citadis Dualis -junia tai ratikoita tai hybridiratikoita tai tramtraineja tai miten nyt kukin haluaa asian nimittää. Yhtä kaikki, kyse on moniosaisesta sähkömoottorivaunusta, joka kykenee liikkumaan rautatieverkolla ja raitiotieverkolla.

Citadis Dualikset tulevat neljän kaupunkiseudun liikenteeseen. Kolmella seudulla niillä ajetaan sekä rautatie- että katuverkolla ja yhdellä seudulla Dualikset ovat vain rautatiekäytössä.

Olisi voinut olla noin sata kertaa viksumpi ratkaisu Marjarataliikenteeseenkin. Metsän alla kulkevan asemattoman tunnelin sijaan radan olisi voinut rakentaa Kehä 3:n varteen rakentuneeseen työpaikkanauhaan tarjoamaan pysäkkejä kävelyetäisyydellä eli oikeasti palvelemaan ihmisiä. Siitä huolimatta Helsinkiin olisi voitu ajaa Martinlaakson rataa ja päärataa.

Dualiksen huippunopeus on 100 km/h, tyypillinen arvo rautatie-/katuhybridille. Nopeutta rajoittaa katuliikenteen akelipainoraja, mutta oikeasti 160 km/h nopeutta ei paikallisliikenteessä tarvitakaan lyhyiden asema/pysäkkivälien vuoksi. Sen sijaan Dualikseen saa helposti kaikki akselit vetäviksi, jolloin sen mäennousukyky on olennaisesti parempi kuin nopealla Flirtillä, jossa hankauspainoa on vain päätyteleillä.

Joku voi pitää 250300 -paikan kapasiteettia pienenä, onhan Flirtissä enemmän tilaa. No joo. Dualiksia voi ajaa junina myös mutta toki paikoista voi tulla pulaa, kun liikenne palvelee olennaisesti paremmin kuin tunneli, jossa ei ole kyytiin tulijoita eikä menomemestoja.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Ihan vain vertailun vuoksi: Ranskan VR, SNCF on ostanut 200 kappaletta Alstom Citadis Dualis -junia tai ratikoita tai hybridiratikoita tai tramtraineja tai miten nyt kukin haluaa asian nimittää.


SNCF ostaa kuitenkin edelleen huomattavasti suurempia määriä perinteisiä kaupunki- ja paikallisjunia. 200 vaunun tilauskin on toistaiseksi raamisopimus, josta varmistettuja tilauksia on joitakin kymmeniä.

Pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenteessä tram-trainin kapasiteetti loppuisi nopeasti kesken nykyisillä vuoromäärillä. Flirtissä on yli 200 istumapaikkaa ja roimasti seisomapaikkoja päälle ja Flirt on yksinään yhtä pitkä kuin pisimmät Saksassa sallitut katuratikat ja selvästi leveämpi.

RHK on nyttemmin väläytellyt mahdollisuutta kolmen minuutin vuoroväliin kaupunkiradoille. Jos tämä toteutuisi, voitaisiin nykyisen liikenteen 5/10 minuutin vuorovälit ehkä harventaa 6/12 minuuttiin (juniahan on varaa pidentää) ja väleihin voitaisiin sovitella tram-traineja, jos niille on tarjolla sopivia määränpäitä palveltaviksi. Ylikuormittumisen estämiseksi pysähdyspaikkojen määrää voisi rajata ja samalla kalustojen huippunopeuden erojakin voisi ehkä kompensoida. Teoriassa Kehäratakin olisi voinut olla tällainen määränpää. Käytännössä kuormituserojen hallinnan kannalta se ei ehkä olisi paras vaihtoehto, koska Kehäradalta olisi hyvä päästä vaihdotta kaikille tai lähes kaikille väliasemille.

Vaihtoehtoinen käyttötarkoitus mahdolliselle tiheämmälle vuorovälille olisi uusien kääntöraiteiden rakentaminen ja lyhyemmät matkan junaryhmien luominen liityntäliikenteen lisäämistä ajatellen. Tältä pohjalta voisi hahmotella tiedossa olevilla hankkeilla täydennettyyn lähijunaverkkoon ja tiettyihin ratikkalaajennuksiin perustuvaa liikennekokonaisuutta, joka tarjoaisi sekä suoria että vaihdollisia yhteyksiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenteessä tram-trainin kapasiteetti loppuisi nopeasti kesken nykyisillä vuoromäärillä.


Mutta ei Marjaradan matkamäärillä. 1800 hlö/h on varsin typerää ajaa Flirtin kokoisella yksiköllä. TramTrain-liikenne olisi juuri omiaan Martinlaakson radan ja pääradan väliseen liikenteeseen sekä palvelutarpeen että esitettyjen kysyntäennusteiden mukaan.




> RHK on nyttemmin väläytellyt mahdollisuutta kolmen minuutin vuoroväliin kaupunkiradoille. Jos tämä toteutuisi, voitaisiin nykyisen liikenteen 5/10 minuutin vuorovälit ehkä harventaa 6/12 minuuttiin (juniahan on varaa pidentää) ja väleihin voitaisiin sovitella tram-traineja, jos niille on tarjolla sopivia määränpäitä palveltaviksi.


Pää- ja rantaradan paikallisliikenne onkin eri asia, koska siellä potentiaalinen ongelma on kapasiteetin riittävyys. Tietenkin TramTrainit syövät pienikokoisina pääratojen kapasiteettia myös, ja ylikapasiteetin ajo Marjaradalla on ratkaisu tähän ongelmaan. Mutta tästä tullaankin kysymykseen koko Marjaradan periaatteesta: Onko ylipäätään älykästä suunnitella rataverkolle hyvin erilaisella kuormituksella olevia osuuksia? Minusta ei ole, etenkin tässä tapauksessa, jossa ylikapasiteettiin johtavan kaluston käyttö vähentää potentiaalista kysyntää.

Tässä(kin) asiassa voisi ottaa oppia sieltä, missä vastaavia tilanteita on jo ratkaistu, monipuolistamalla teknisiä ratkaisuja. Eli käytännössä tarkoittaa sitä, ettei yhdellä raskasraideperiaatteella (on nimi sitten metro tai lähijuna) yritetä väkisin selvitä kaikesta.




> Vaihtoehtoinen käyttötarkoitus mahdolliselle tiheämmälle vuorovälille olisi uusien kääntöraiteiden rakentaminen ja lyhyemmät matkan junaryhmien luominen liityntäliikenteen lisäämistä ajatellen. Tältä pohjalta voisi hahmotella tiedossa olevilla hankkeilla täydennettyyn lähijunaverkkoon ja tiettyihin ratikkalaajennuksiin perustuvaa liikennekokonaisuutta, joka tarjoaisi sekä suoria että vaihdollisia yhteyksiä.


Juuri jotain tällaista tulisi ideoida.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Mutta ei Marjaradan matkamäärillä. 1800 hlö/h on varsin typerää ajaa Flirtin kokoisella yksiköllä. TramTrain-liikenne olisi juuri omiaan Martinlaakson radan ja pääradan väliseen liikenteeseen sekä palvelutarpeen että esitettyjen kysyntäennusteiden mukaan.


Vaihdoton liikennöinti edellyttää kuitenkin samaa kalustoa Helsingin rautatieasemalta saakka. Silloin saman kaluston pitää palvella sekä ruuhkaisempaa että vähemmän ruuhkaista osuutta. Muussa tapauksessa päädytään vaihdolliseen ratkaisuun. Vaihdollinen ratkaisu voi toki olla vaihdotonta parempi, mutta kynnys on suhteellisen korkealla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaihdoton liikennöinti edellyttää kuitenkin samaa kalustoa Helsingin rautatieasemalta saakka. Silloin saman kaluston pitää palvella sekä ruuhkaisempaa että vähemmän ruuhkaista osuutta. Muussa tapauksessa päädytään vaihdolliseen ratkaisuun. Vaihdollinen ratkaisu voi toki olla vaihdotonta parempi, mutta kynnys on suhteellisen korkealla.


Tässä tapauksessa kysymys on oikeastaan siitä, missä se vaihto tapahtuu, kun se tapahtuu joka tapauksessa. TramTrain-periaatteella voidaan poiketa ja usein poiketaan rautatieltä pois lähestyttäessä taajamakeskusta. Näin vältetään vaihto raskasraiteesta taajaman sisäiseen liikenteeseen.

Marjaradan liikenne voisi hoitua esim. siten, että pää- ja Marjaradan väli ajetaan Dualiksella yhdyskuntarakenteeseen sopivana pintaratana. Huopalahteen asti ajetaan Martinlaakson rataa isompien junien seassa. Sitten voitaisiin taas kiertää katuverkossa kantakaupungin kautta esim. Malmille. Sieltä päärataa Tikkurilaan, josta lähdettäisiin Katu-Marjaradalle.

Edellä oleva edellyttää tietenkin 3-kiskorataa meidän oloissamme. Mutta se on huomattavasti halvempaa kuin Marjaradan nykyisen ratkaisun mukainen rata tunneleineen ja eritasoasemineen. Rohkenen arvata, että edellä esitetty on edullisempi ja paremmin palveleva ratkaisu kuin pelkkä nykyinen 600 M:n Marjarata.

Antero

----------

